# Israel launches air strikes on Syria



## Safriz

Israeli warplanes have launched an
air strike inside Syria from
Lebanese air space, US officials
have said. Unnamed officials told media
outlets the likely target was a
weapons site. Some reports
suggest the arms were to be sent
to Lebanon's Hezbollah. Israel has refused to confirm the
strike, though it has launched
strikes in Syria as recently as
January. Meanwhile, US President Barack Obama says he does not foresee sending US troops to
tackle Syria's civil war. Western intelligence agencies have raised concerns that the Syrian regime has used
chemical weapons, something which the US has termed a "red line". Mr Obama reaffirmed on Friday that clear evidence of chemical weapons would be a
"game changer", but that any response would not be rushed. 'Enemy planes' US officials say the Israeli air strike probably happened on Thursday or Friday, but the
aircraft did not enter Syrian airspace. Lebanon's army released a statement on Friday saying Israeli warplanes had flown over
Lebanese airspace for hours during. Lebanese President Michel Suleiman denounced the flights and accused Israel of
breaking international law. The statements did not mention possible strikes against Syria. An Israeli embassy spokesman in Washington declined to comment on the air strike
claims. But the spokesman added: "What we can say is that Israel is determined to prevent the
transfer of chemical weapons or other game-changing weaponry by the Syrian regime
to terrorists, especially to Hezbollah in Lebanon." The Syrian ambassador to the UN said he was not aware of any Israeli attack against his
country. Earlier this week, Israeli Defence Minister Moshe Yaalon acknowledged that Israel had
launched an airstrike in January against a target inside Syria. He said that the transfer of sophisticated weapons to radical militant groups like
Hezbollah was a red line for Israel, and Israel had acted when it was crossed.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22409380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

I want to know that 500 thinks of this?


----------



## Natan

Once again Syrian air-defense proves itself useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

aw, 550 is too shy to comment on this


----------



## Syrian Lion

no confirmations yet.. only planes went inside Lebanon...

National News Agency - Enemy planes overhead

National News Agency - Fresh Israeli violation of Lebanese airspace

National News Agency - Israeli planes breach Lebanese airspace three times last night: LAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Natan

BeyondHeretic said:


> aw, 550 is too shy to comment on this



That's saturday morning around here. Nobody rushes to the internet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Natan said:


> Once again Syrian air-defense proves itself useless.



I wonder why the west have not done fly zone in Syria yet??

btw the planes never entered Syrian space... and Syria is already at war with the west's and Israeli terrorists F$A ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Natan said:


> That's saturday morning around here. Nobody rushes to the internet..


 i guess he didn't know what means saturday morning


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Natan said:


> That's saturday morning around here. Nobody rushes to the internet..



ah , I forgot she was orthodox 

^^ Thank you


----------



## Natan

Syrian Lion said:


> I wonder why the west have not done fly zone in Syria yet??


Maybe because the west doesn't want to prevent from Hezbullah and Al-Qaeda to kill each other.



Syrian Lion said:


> the planes never entered Syrian space... and Syria is already at war with the west's and Israeli terrorists F$A ...


Stand-off range precision guided munitioned are something that the Russian Pantsir was supposed to deal with.

You can label FSA as terrorists, of course, but they are not Israeli terrorists, that's for sure.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

^^ Or maybe because Israel is pissed that Obama didn't care about their warning of chemical weapons being used? or maybe because Israel is so scared of the whole conflict going nowhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

BeyondHeretic said:


> ah , I forgot she was orthodox


An orthodox would never touch his PC keyboard until Sabbath ends (Saturday eve).

This is clearly not the case with 500.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Natan said:


> An orthodox would never touch his PC keyboard until Sabbath ends (Saturday eve).
> 
> This is clearly not the case with 500.



Ok , sorry , then she must be having a shabbati with her fiancé?


----------



## Natan

BeyondHeretic said:


> Ok , sorry , then she must be having a shabbati with her fiancé?



There's only way to find out. Just wait.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Natan said:


> There's only way to find out. Just wait.



I can't wait


----------



## Safriz

Israel has conducted airstrike in Syria: U.S. official | Reuters


----------



## Syrian Lion

Safriz said:


> Israel has conducted airstrike in Syria: U.S. official | Reuters



who is that official? 


> The official, speaking on condition of anonymity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Syrian Lion > this expression is often used in media  

By the way Nasrallah is in Tehran so he won't be hurt by a bomb.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Syrian Lion said:


> who is that official?



chuck hagel


----------



## janon

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/05/world/middleeast/israel-syria.html?hp&_r=0

*Israel Bombs Syria as the U.S. Weighs Its Own Options*

WASHINGTON &#8212; Israel aircraft bombed a target in Syria overnight Thursday, an Obama administration official said Friday night, as United States officials said they were considering military options, including carrying out their own airstrikes. 

American officials did not provide details on the target of the Israeli strike. The Associated Press quoted Israeli officials Saturday as saying the target of the raid was a shipment of advanced missiles bound for the Hezbollah Shiite militia in Lebanon. While saying the shipment did not include chemical arms, the official described the missiles as &#8220;game changing,&#8221; an apparent reference to the capability of the missiles. 

In late January, Israel carried out airstrikes against SA-17 antiaircraft weapons, which the Israelis feared were about to be moved to Hezbollah. 

Israel has been worried that chemical weapons and advanced arms might be transferred to Hezbollah from Syria, and the Israeli military has made clear that it is prepared to take action to stop such shipments. 

&#8220;Chemicals maybe get a lot of press and attention, but one of the clear things worrying us is advanced conventional weapons,&#8221; said one senior Israeli official, speaking on the condition he not be named because he was not authorized to discuss the matter publicly. 

President Bashar al-Assad of Syria has long had a close relationship with Hezbollah, and Syria has been a gateway for shipping Iranian weapons to the militia. 

Hezbollah has sent trainers and advisers to Syria to help Mr. Assad with his war against the Syrian opposition, American officials say, and Syrian opposition officials report that Hezbollah fighters are also involved in the conflict. 

The Lebanese government confirmed on Saturday the Israeli warplanes flew over its airspace overnight Thursday, circling over Beirut and its suburbs, although it was not immediately clear if they were the same jets that carried out the raid in Syria. 

A spokesman for the Israeli Embassy in Washington declined on Friday night to comment on the Israeli attack, which was first reported by CNN, saying only in a statement, &#8220;Israel is determined to prevent the transfer of chemical weapons or other game-changing weaponry by the Syrian regime to terrorists, specially to Hezbollah in Lebanon.&#8221; 

Avi Issacharoff, an Israeli defense analyst, wrote on the news site Walla.com that it was no surprise that Syria and Hezbollah did not acknowledge the strike. 

&#8220;Any admission by either Syria or Hezbollah that the Israeli Air Force had attacked a weapons convoy, which would obligate them to retaliate, would only serve to paint them into a corner,&#8221; Mr. Issacharoff wrote. &#8220;The Syrian army currently lacks the manpower to face Israel on the ground&#8212;and certainly not in the air. A conflagration with the IDF is liable to result in the loss of the only advantage that Assad has over the opposition forces&#8212;the Syrian Air Force.&#8221; 

The Israeli attack came as the Obama administration &#8212; as part of its examination of possible responses to obtaining conclusive proof that Mr. Assad has used chemical weapons &#8212; is considering military options with allies. Those options include attacking Syria&#8217;s antiaircraft systems, military aircraft and some of its missile fleet, according to senior officials from several countries. 

Those officials say that attacking the chemical stockpiles directly has been all but ruled out. &#8220;You could cause exactly the disaster you are trying to prevent,&#8221; a senior Israeli military official said in an interview last week in Tel Aviv. 

But attacking Mr. Assad&#8217;s main delivery systems, the officials say, would curtail his ability to transport those weapons any significant distance. &#8220;This wouldn&#8217;t stop him from using it on a village, or just releasing it on the ground, or handing something to Hezbollah,&#8221; said one European official who has been involved in the conversations. &#8220;But it would limit the damage greatly.&#8221; 

The topic was alluded to on Thursday, when Secretary of Defense Chuck Hagel met with his British counterpart and talked about &#8220;the need for new options&#8221; if Mr. Assad used his chemical arsenal, the officials said. But while the military has been developing and refining options for the White House for months, the discussion appears to have taken a new turn, officials say, in the struggle to determine whether the suspected use of sarin gas near Aleppo and Damascus last month was a prelude to greater use of such weapons. 

"There are a lot of options on the table, and they&#8217;re generally carrying equal weight at the moment,&#8221; a senior administration official said Friday. He declined to discuss the others, though Mr. Hagel talked on Thursday about arming rebel groups 

So far, President Obama has been reluctant to get involved in the Syrian conflict. He has ruled out placing American forces on the ground, a stance he reiterated on Friday at a new conference in San José, Costa Rica, where he was meeting with Latin American leaders. 

Mr. Obama told reporters he did not foresee a situation in which &#8220;American boots on the ground in Syria would not only be good for America but also would be good for Syria,&#8221; adding that he had consulted with leaders in the Mideast who agree. 

When asked in recent days whether recent evidence of chemical weapons use in Syria crossed the &#8220;red line&#8221; he set in August, Mr. Obama described questions he would need to have answered &#8212; including when and how chemical weapons were used &#8212; before he would take action. Even then, he made clear, he may choose something well short of military action. 

By Israeli estimates, Syria has 15 to 20 major chemical weapons sites, many near airfields that would make transport by plane relatively easy. Military planners say they would want to avoid hitting the chemicals for fear of creating toxic sites that could injure or kill civilians. 

Ideally, one American commander said, the stockpiles would be surrounded, protected and then incinerated, much as the United States has done with its chemical arsenal. But that takes years, and as one official said, &#8220;We don&#8217;t have years, and we can&#8217;t keep troops there.&#8221; 

That is why attacking the delivery systems seems like the next best option to many in the administration. Israel was believed to be behind an attack on some Syrian missiles in February as they were about to be transported, presumably to Hezbollah. On Wednesday, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu told Israeli lawmakers that a Hezbollah missile attack, using chemical weapons, was one of his chief concerns. 

If Mr. Obama and his allies proceeded with an attack on air defenses, missiles and the Syrian Air Force, they would most likely use Tomahawk cruise missiles launched from ships in the eastern Mediterranean and fighter jets that might be able to fire missiles without entering Syrian airspace. But it is unclear how effective those would be. 

Mr. Obama has always made clear that any action should be taken with allies and neighbors. But NATO has been reluctant, and Russia, which keeps a naval base in Syria, has been opposed. Israeli officials have said that they do not want to go into Syria, fearing that any Israeli attack would fuel Mr. Assad&#8217;s argument that the civil war in his country is the result of foreign provocations. Some Israeli officials have argued that the Arab League should be in the vanguard of any attack, but it has shown little interest in direct military intervention in the Syrian conflict. 

That has left the same trio that led the attack on Libya in 2011: the United States, Britain and France. There has been constant discussion among their militaries about &#8220;options of every kind,&#8221; one official involved in the talks said this week. &#8220;Clearly, an airstrike would be much more complex than in Libya,&#8221; the official said, noting that most of the targets there were in the desert. 

The deliberations on how to respond militarily to any confirmed use of chemical weapons was taking place against the backdrop of some of the most intense conventional fighting in the two-year-old Syrian conflict, which has left more than 70,000 people dead. 

Opposition activists and fighters in Syria accused Mr. Assad&#8217;s military of carrying out attacks for the second straight day on the Mediterranean seaport of Baniyas and the village of Bayda, where dozens of civilians, including children, were found dead Thursday, some stabbed and burned. The National Coalition of Syrian Revolutionary and Opposition Forces, the main anti-Assad political group, said in a statement that the attacks constituted another war crime. 

Syria&#8217;s official SANA news agency said nothing about civilian killings in Baniyas or Bayda in its dispatches on the fighting, asserting that its forces had &#8220;destroyed a number of terrorists&#8217; dens and gatherings in several areas, killing and injuring many terrorists.&#8221; It also said insurgents had lobbed mortar shells at the Damascus airport.


----------



## ResurgentIran

If true, it seems Israel wants to lure Syria into a war, considering how bad things are going for the rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Israel/USA/Turkey/Saudi/Al-Qaeda alliance in full effect.

Doesn't matter. Assad is handing the rebel's as&#347;es to them on a plate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Shahin Vatani said:


> Israel/USA/Turkey/Saudi/Al-Qaeda alliance in full effect.
> 
> Doesn't matter. Assad is handing the rebel's as&#347;es to them on a plate.



At least that alliance is not as masked/conceiled, as it may once have been.
And anyone who dont recognize this axis, needs to get their head examined.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahin Vatani

ResurgentIran said:


> At least that alliance is not as masked/conceiled, as it may once have been.
> And anyone who dont recognize this axis, needs to get their head examined.



There will always be sheep in this world who fail to see what is happening right before their eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

An Israeli airstrike against Syria was targeting a shipment of advanced missiles bound for the Lebanese militant group Hezbollah, Israeli officials confirmed on Saturday.

It was the second Israeli strike this year against Syria and the latest salvo in its long-running effort to disrupt Hezbollah&#8217;s quest to build an arsenal capable of defending against Israel&#8217;s air force and spreading destruction inside the Jewish state.

Israel confirms airstrike on Syria, says targeted arms shipment - The Hindu


----------



## sarthak

Can't believe how naive and stupid the Israeli government and military establishment is. For now , these FSA rebels want to target Iranians and other Shias ,so they are an asset to Israel. Once these FSA terrorists are done with destroying Syria and launching a rape wave against minority women , they will get back to their most cherished dream of liberating Jerusalem from the "infidels". These are the very same group of people who support Hamas and carry out occasional bomb strikes in Israeli cities. Israel supporting FSA is like India inviting Kashmiri terrorists to carry out blasts in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Hashem

If Israel was capable of intercepting weapons shipments hezbollah would be throwing rocks and sticks. Hezbollah is most likely already in possession of 'game changing' weapons. This is Israels chance to try and save it's allies in Syria. The FSA, Jabut al Nusra, and other Israeli/American allies are being beaten severely in Syria. Israel knows that the only way they are successful in this is if Bashar leaves. A destroyed Syria with Bashar is still a victory for Syria. If Bashar wins this conflict, Israel can expect to live in a state of fear unlike anything they have ever been through before. 

Hezbollah already possess radar guided SA8, they took it off the tanks tracks and mounted it on a pick-up truck.

This is nothing more than another provocation to see if the SAA will make a mistake which would justify another zionist war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tamil American

Paging 500, Solomon, and all PDF Zios...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Absolutely not. The Israeli Airstrike reflects how concerned/frustrated they really are when it comes to Hezbollah or maybe Al-Nusrah in the future. 

I might agree with you on the argument that Hezbollah already possess a hard-core stocks ,and they are trying to prevent them from acquiring more and more. Don't worry about AlQedea, both of them share a common enemy and they will never drag one another for a fight. Take it from a man who does that for living. Terrorists like AlQedea or AlNusrah will settle if with Hezbollah to go after Israel. 

I can see that the Israelis are now in deep water. 



Abu Hashem said:


> If Israel was capable of intercepting weapons shipments hezbollah would be throwing rocks and sticks. Hezbollah is most likely already in possession of 'game changing' weapons. This is Israels chance to try and save it's allies in Syria. The FSA, Jabut al Nusra, and other Israeli/American allies are being beaten severely in Syria. Israel knows that the only way they are successful in this is if Bashar leaves. A destroyed Syria with Bashar is still a victory for Syria. If Bashar wins this conflict, Israel can expect to live in a state of fear unlike anything they have ever been through before.
> 
> Hezbollah already possess radar guided SA8, they took it off the tanks tracks and mounted it on a pick-up truck.
> 
> This is nothing more than another provocation to see if the SAA will make a mistake which would justify another zionist war.


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Absolutely not. The Israeli Airstrike reflects how concerned/frustrated they really are when it comes to Hezbollah or maybe Al-Nusrah in the future.
> 
> I might agree with you on the argument that Hezbollah already possess a hard-core stocks ,and they are trying to prevent them from acquiring more and more. Don't worry about AlQedea, both of them share a common enemy and they will never drag one another for a fight. Take it from a man who does that for living.



You're right. I'm pretty sure they got some through if not hundreds already. But Israel is now sort of preventing them from a foundation. They don't want them to expand their capabilities to a point where Hezbollah will have their air defense as effective as their rocket foundation.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> You're right. I'm pretty sure they got some through if not hundreds already. But Israel is now sort of preventing them from a foundation. They don't want them to expand their capabilities to a point where Hezbollah will have their air defense as effective as their rocket foundation.



That isn't the whole issue either. The Iranian regime supports anyone terror group who could kill Israelis or their allies. Which means that Assad will fall slowly but surely ,and Iran will unite those groups and utilize them for her interests. Haven't you seen the Israelis preparations recently? :/


----------



## King Solomon

The title is misleading. It was a one-off raid to destroy a weapon convoy bound for Hezballah. A calculated risk that a limited airstrike would only provoke limited response. Otherwise Israel would rather keep out of the Syrian mess.


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That isn't the whole issue either. The Iranian regime supports anyone terror group who could kill Israelis or their allies. Which means that Assad will fall slowly but surely ,and Iran will unite those groups and utilize them for her interests. Haven't you seen the Israelis preparations recently? :/



Can you go more in depth, which groups are you referring to also. I do believe Iran will still try to keep a relationship with Syria but that will be hard. Considering how people know the role it has in Syria. I know Israel is preparing for a Golan type scenario and also Hezbollah in Lebanon.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Israel has just launched another Airstrike in the Capital, targeting a military research facility.



Hazzy997 said:


> Can you go more in depth, which groups are you referring to also. I do believe Iran will still try to keep a relationship with Syria but that will be hard. Considering how people know the role it has in Syria. I know Israel is preparing for a Golan type scenario and also Hezbollah in Lebanon.



No, The new-born Syria will never have a good relations with Iran and Russia for ages. What I'm saying is that Iran will benefit from the aftermath of the Assad's fall by arming the terror group to the teeth to use them against her. I wouldn't be surprised if Hezbollah will hold a truce with AlQedea. Those fanatics want to kill as many JEWS as possible. 



King Solomon said:


> The title is misleading. It was a one-off raid to destroy a weapon convoy bound for Hezballah. A calculated risk that a limited airstrike would only provoke limited response. Otherwise Israel would rather keep out of the Syrian mess.


I don't think so Solomon. The least thing the Israelis want to be used against them is a WMD, therefore they need to do whatever they can to prevent that from happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The Israelis can be used to finish of the Iranian mercenaries and serve the interest of us Arabs and Sunnis for once. The Palestine-Israel issue will soon be solved anyway I believe considering the recent developments in the world and the widespread recognition of Palestine as a state.

Israel does not need to be an enemy necessarily forever. Let us not forget that 20-25 percent of the Israeli population are Arab Muslims. That's 25 Israelis in every 100 Israelis.

Also Israel knows that it will be surrounded by Arab Muslims until Judgement Day so they are forced to have better relations with us Arabs. Iranians are closer to Kazakhstan than Israel. Their Iranian Mullah regime is just using the Palestine card to gain support in the Arab world. Hamas already figured that out long ago.

Any attack on the Child-Murderer should be supported regardless of who is behind it.

The continuation of the Arab/Jewish enmity depends on the actions of the Israeli government and the limitation of Zionists and their power.

Right now the priority must be Syria since a Child-Murderer is carpet bombing Muslims and Arabs for 2.5 straight years now. This must be ended as soon as possible. Already 75.000 have died.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Israel has just launched another Airstrike in the Capital, targeting a military research facility.
> 
> 
> 
> No, The new-born Syria will never have a good relations with Iran and Russia for ages. What I'm saying is that Iran will benefit from the aftermath of the Assad's fall by arming the terror group to the teeth to use them against her. I wouldn't be surprised if Hezbollah will hold a truce with AlQedea. Those fanatics want to kill as many JEWS as possible.
> 
> 
> I don't think so Solomon. The least thing the Israelis want to be used against them is a WMD, therefore they need to do whatever they can to prevent that from happening.



Did they seriously launch another airstrike right now? Any reports? 

I think it wouldn't be possible for AQ to call a truce Hezbollah. They probably don't get along and their ideology is different but maybe they will. I was thinking Hezbollah would soon try to pull out of Syria but what is confusing me is their statements recently. Although I don't agree that they want to kill as many Jews as possible? Hezbollah? We will see. 

Btw, where is your information coming from? I really believe Israel is trying to get Hezbollah to act now, they want to take action in Lebanon. I don't know about Syria though. Or maybe the US through Israel is trying to get a intervention.



al-Hasani said:


> The Israelis can be used to finish of the Iranian mercenaries and serve the interest of us Arabs and Sunnis for once. The Palestine-Israel issue will soon be solved anyway I believe considering the recent developments in the world and the widespread recognition of Palestine as a state.
> 
> Israel does not need to be an enemy necessarily forever. Let us not forget that 20-25 percent of the Israeli population are Arab Muslims. That's 25 Israelis in every 100 Israelis.
> 
> Also Israel knows that it will be surrounded by Arab Muslims until Judgement Day so they are forced to have better relations with us Arabs. Iranians are closer to Kazakhstan than Israel. Their Iranian Mullah regime is just using the Palestine card to gain support in the Arab world. Hamas already figured that out long ago.
> 
> Any attack on the Child-Murderer should be supported regardless of who is behind it.
> 
> The continuation of the Arab/Jewish enmity depends on the actions of the Israeli government and the limitation of Zionists and their power.
> 
> Right now the priority must be Syria since a Child-Murderer is carpet bombing Muslims and Arabs for 2.5 straight years now. This must be ended as soon as possible. Already 75.000 have died.



What Iranian mercenaries? I think you're rushing a little bit. Lets wait and see if the Palestinian Israeli issue can be solved soon. I'm a little doubtful right now but I think it also depends on how active the Arab nations will be.


----------



## King Solomon

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't think so Solomon. The least thing the Israelis want to be used against them is a WMD, therefore they need to do whatever they can to prevent that from happening.



Yeah, but if you look at the recent past, they have made only 2 airstrikes - both of the times weapon's convoys were targeted. Although news sites are pointing out to Iranian weapons, it could have well been chemical WMDs. 

For Israel, it is a precarious situation, so Israel would want to do as less as possible. Only when it becomes unavoidable (such as WMDs) Israel would conduct raids. Hardcore jihadists think Israel is aiding Assad regime in Syria and helping to keep it in power. Shias think Israel is aiding FSA. If Israel conducts any large scale airstrike against Assad, that would add credibility to Iran and Hezbollah's claims. In the Islamic world, no matter what sect you are, slightest connection to Israel is interpreted as being a traitor. And I'm sure israel would like to stay out of the mess as much as possible.


----------



## Falcon29

The news doesn't make sense, why would Iran need Fateh missiles which have a range up to 300 kilometers? Something is not right about.

Btw, Syria is blaming Israel for the strike on its capital. I wonder this time if they will respond. Here's the report

http://www.haaretz.com/news/diploma...ikes-for-second-time-in-as-many-days-1.519184


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> What Iranian mercenaries? I think you're rushing a little bit. Lets wait and see if the Palestinian Israeli issue can be solved soon. I'm a little doubtful right now but I think it also depends on how active the Arab nations will be.



All those Iranian controlled/backed mercenaries who are fighting for Al-Assad and who have killed thousands of Syrian Sunnis. Not to mention Hezbollah which is a organization on a crossroad. They have lost most of their Arab/Sunni support and their involvement in the Syrian conflict have caused them great harm. The leadership have also been in conflict due to their role in Syria. If they just did not interfere in Syria and fought for the Child-Murderer they would not have lost the majority of the support. 

Also what are they really needed for? It's a Iranian proxy. Everyone knows it. The Palestinians or Lebanese gained nothing from them. Be it in 2006 or ever.

As long as the Zionists will rule Israel and be hostile towards Arabs and Muslims there will be anti-Zionists organizations and support for the Palestinian struggle. Until peace will prevail and the Palestinian lands will be returned etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

King Solomon said:


> Yeah, but if you look at the recent past, they have made only 2 airstrikes - both of the times weapon's convoys were targeted. Although news sites are pointing out to Iranian weapons, it could have well been chemical WMDs.
> 
> For Israel, it is a precarious situation, so Israel would want to do as less as possible. Only when it becomes unavoidable (such as WMDs) Israel would conduct raids. Hardcore jihadists think Israel is aiding Assad regime in Syria and helping to keep it in power. Shias think Israel is aiding FSA. If Israel conducts any large scale airstrike against Assad, that would add credibility to Iran and Hezbollah's claims. In the Islamic world, no matter what sect you are, slightest connection to Israel is interpreted as being a traitor. And I'm sure israel would like to stay out of the mess as much as possible.


BS, the first Airstrike was against a military research center which it's air defense was already destroyed with F$A and order of Israel. and this one too was another attack on another research center. Israel already knows that their F$A plan has failed so they want to take advantage of weakened government and directly continue their fight. their dirty plan is just to provoke Syria into war so they would have an excuse for their media.
PressTV - Israeli airstrike hits military research center near Damascus, Syria says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

King Solomon said:


> Yeah, but if you look at the recent past, they have made only 2 airstrikes - both of the times weapon's convoys were targeted. Although news sites are pointing out to Iranian weapons, it could have well been chemical WMDs.
> 
> For Israel, it is a precarious situation, so Israel would want to do as less as possible. Only when it becomes unavoidable (such as WMDs) Israel would conduct raids. Hardcore jihadists think Israel is aiding Assad regime in Syria and helping to keep it in power. Shias think Israel is aiding FSA. If Israel conducts any large scale airstrike against Assad, that would add credibility to Iran and Hezbollah's claims. In the Islamic world, no matter what sect you are, slightest connection to Israel is interpreted as being a traitor. And I'm sure israel would like to stay out of the mess as much as possible.



I think that this is pretty accurate. But as I pointed out in another thread then Israel are not stupid. They are a tiny entity that is surrounded by enemies as of today. All being Arabs and Sunnis. Israel also knows that 90 percent of all Arabs are Sunnis and 90 percent of the world's 1.6 billion Muslims are Sunnis as well. Israel also know that the Sunni Arab states are the most influential for obvious reasons. Iran is closer to Kazakhstan than Israel. They only use the Palestinian cause for their geopolitical use.

So I elaborate the recent actions as the actions of a Israeli regime who know which parties will continue to control and influence the region post-Syria. 

Also this must be seen in the recent light and international developments of the Palestinian diplomacy around the world. The West in particular is tied of the Palestinian-Israel conflict and want a two-state solution as soon as possible. Especially Al-Quds need to be solved once and for all.

Israel also knows, just as all the Sunni states, that organizations such as Al-Nusra etc. are harmful for both Israel, the Sunni Muslims/Arabs and for the whole region. So they will not gain foothold.

Syria once under Sunni majority rule again, will need to be rebuilt and good relations with the world powers both regional and international. That will not happen if Al-Nusra or their likes will gain foothold.

Also all this is exaggerated by the Western and Israeli media. Al-Nusra forms only 5-10 percent of the fighting force that is anti-Child-Murderer. The remaining are regular moderate Sunnis. The latter will be those who will form and shape the future Syria.

That's how I see it and that would also explain the recent actions.

Also note that 20-25 percent of the entire Israeli population are Arab Muslims. It will always be in the interest to have good relations with her Arab neighbors. Nobody says that Israeli/Arab hostility should last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## King Solomon

al-Hasani said:


> I think that this is pretty accurate. But as I pointed out in another thread then Israel are not stupid. They are a tiny entity that is surrounded by enemies as of today. All being Arabs and Sunnis. Israel also knows that 90 percent of all Arabs are Sunnis and 90 percent of the world's 1.6 billion Muslims are Sunnis as well. Israel also know that the Sunni Arab states are the most influential for obvious reasons. Iran is closer to Kazakhstan than Israel. They only use the Palestinian cause for their geopolitical use.
> 
> So I elaborate the recent actions as the actions of a Israeli regime who know which parties will continue to control and influence the region post-Syria.
> 
> Also this must be seen in the recent light and international developments of the Palestinian diplomacy around the world. The West in particular is tied of the Palestinian-Israel conflict and want a two-state solution as soon as possible. Especially Al-Quds need to be solved once and for all.
> 
> Israel also knows, just as all the Sunni states, that organizations such as Al-Nusra etc. are harmful for both Israel, the Sunni Muslims/Arabs and for the whole region. So they will not gain foothold.
> 
> Syria once under Sunni majority rule again, will need to be rebuilt and good relations with the world powers both regional and international. That will not happen if Al-Nusra or their likes will gain foothold.
> 
> Also all this is exaggerated by the Western and Israeli media. Al-Nusra forms only 5-10 percent of the fighting force that is anti-Child-Murderer. The remaining are regular moderate Sunnis. The latter will be those who will form and shape the future Syria.
> 
> That's how I see it and that would also explain the recent actions.
> 
> Also note that 20-25 percent of the entire Israeli population are Arab Muslims. It will always be in the interest to have good relations with her Arab neighbors. Nobody says that Israeli/Arab hostility should last forever.



That is mostly true. The reality is that peace must be achieved in the long term so all parties can coexist.

But there is a big obstacle to peace - where every negotiation fails. The "right of return" of Arab refugees. This is one condition that Israel will not accept.

Can you tell me the reason why Palestinian Arab refugees weren't naturalised by the Arab countries even 60 years after the '48 war? At least on humanitarian grounds, UNHCR's advise is that after 10-15 years, refugees should be given the same legal rights as citizens. 

Also, some input on why the number of refugees today is considered 4.8 million, even though original number was 500,000 would be appreciated. Why do the refugee count take refugee's descendants as refugees too? Shouldn't the descendants at least gain citizenship of their host country as they were born there?

Also, do you consider it a mistake for Arab nations to attack Israel in 1948, which created this refugee problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

King Solomon said:


> That is mostly true. The reality is that peace must be achieved in the long term so all parties can coexist.
> 
> But there is a big obstacle to peace - where every negotiation fails. The "right of return" of Arab refugees. This is one condition that Israel will not accept.
> 
> Can you tell me the reason why Palestinian Arab refugees weren't naturalised by the Arab countries even 60 years after the '48 war? At least on humanitarian grounds, UNHCR's advise is that after 10-15 years, refugees should be given the same legal rights as citizens.
> 
> Also, some input on why the number of refugees today is considered 4.8 million, even though original number was 500,000 would be appreciated. Why do the refugee count take refugee's descendants as refugees too? Shouldn't the descendants at least gain citizenship of their host country as they were born there?
> 
> Also, do you consider it a mistake for Arab nations to attack Israel in 1948, which created this refugee problem?



Yes, correct.

This is a deliberate policy in order to protect the identity of Palestinians. Some of them might complain and want full citizenship in the Arab countries they live in but on the long run they will appreciate that move. Also because it is the position of the Arab countries that the Palestinians belong to Palestine and that they have a right to live in their country.

Some Palestinians have citizenship in the Arab world and live as anybody else. Also many have a special status due to being Palestinian. 

It will be impossible for 4.8 million Palestinians to return to Palestine in its current form I believe. Some will naturally just be absorbed into their host countries and their descendants.

But solving the Palestine-Israel issue will give us all the answers. Until then the situation is unresolved.

Well in hindsight it was a wrong move. But so were the earlier fights. It did not only create a Palestinian exodus but also an Arab Jewish exodus to Israel.

As I have said many times then I support a two-state solution as most Arabs/Jews do today since there is simply no other option. This cannot go on forever. I just hope that it will be a fair process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Any word on casulties?


----------



## T-123456

Wow if this is true.


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> Wow if this is true.



It is. But I wonder if anything will be different this time.


----------



## Surenas

Hazzy997 said:


> It is. But I wonder if anything will be different this time.



No. What could Syria or Iran do?


----------



## shuttler

Israel did this not too long ago: 

Why would Israel bomb Sudan? Theories cite Iran, Hamas, even the U.S.


----------



## Adir-M

Good morning assad


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> No. What could Syria or Iran do?



I know Syria won't do anything but I feel that something will happen in Lebanon soon. I don't see Iran being attacked anytime soon. Iran could try to step up weapon shipments to Hezbollah if they want to send a message or as their retaliation.


----------



## mohsen

Adir-M said:


> Good morning assad


soon you would receive your good night, but for your everlasting sleep.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

mohsen said:


> soon you would receive your good night, but for your everlasting sleep.



(((((((((((((

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> BS, the first Airstrike was against a military research center which it's air defense was already destroyed with F$A and order of Israel.


LOL. That site is covered by over dozen different SAMs:







And it does not include mobile SAMs like Buk, Pantsir and Osa.

By the way, what was destroyed during the last strike is not the center but column of weapons near it:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BeyondHeretic

update: An Israeli warplane possibly shot down over damaskos

clue: pantsir
@500 , I tried to send you a PM , but the admins won't let me , seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PakistaniandProud

This is pretty much confirmed now @Syrian Lion

Iran says it will protect Syria, but no response from Iran? Twice Israel has attacked Syria, yet nothing.


----------



## Syrian Lion

PakistaniandProud said:


> This is pretty much confirmed now @Syrian Lion
> 
> Iran says it will protect Syria, but no response from Iran? Twice Israel has attacked Syria, yet nothing.



Syria wont retaliate at all(well at least for now), Syria is already at war.. and we don't want to open another front with Israel, American and NATO... because you know, Israel will be backed by them and of course by "Arabs", some "Arabs" are now already showing gratitude for bombing Syria... those are the traitors, who wish to see Damascus destroyed, but that will never happen, it will only be their dreams, Syria now is focused on cleaning what is inside Syria, then we can take care of the rest. and Iran will only go to war if Syria goes to war...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

sadddddddddddddd 
where are world bodies now ...........all biased


----------



## Adir-M

Syria state tv say up to 400 pepole have been killed , i think they exaturated.






The air force bomb are scary as hell. Israel air force still in lebanone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Adir-M said:


> Syria state tv say up to 400 pepole have been killed , i think they exaturated.
> 
> 
> 
> The air force bomb are scary as hell. Israel air force still in lebanone.


400 Bashar terrorists were killed not people as the raids targeted military installations that have been bombing civilians. Take care of yourselves guys as this regime and it's terrorists are only very brave at killing civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BeyondHeretic said:


> update: An Israeli warplane possibly shot down over damaskos
> 
> clue: pantsir
> @500 , I tried to send you a PM , but the admins won't let me , seeeeeeeeeeee



Man, she is married, spare her for the love of god..


----------



## 500

Adir-M said:


> Syria state tv say up to 400 pepole have been killed , i think they exaturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The air force bomb are scary as hell. Israel air force still in lebanone.


While RT is not COMPLETE joke like PressTV, its still is a joke.



BeyondHeretic said:


> update: An Israeli warplane possibly shot down over damaskos
> 
> clue: pantsir
> @500 , I tried to send you a PM , but the admins won't let me , seeeeeeeeeeee


I told you I am a man. Its just avatar.


----------



## Sashan

sarthak said:


> Can't believe how naive and stupid the Israeli government and military establishment is. For now , these FSA rebels want to target Iranians and other Shias ,so they are an asset to Israel. Once these FSA terrorists are done with destroying Syria and launching a rape wave against minority women , they will get back to their most cherished dream of liberating Jerusalem from the "infidels". These are the very same group of people who support Hamas and carry out occasional bomb strikes in Israeli cities. Israel supporting FSA is like India inviting Kashmiri terrorists to carry out blasts in Mumbai



Israel is not naive and stupid but rather doing what is necessary.




BEIRUT: Israel launched an airstrike in the Syrian capital on Sunday targeting a shipment of extremely accurate guided Iranian-made missiles believed to be on their way to Lebanon's Hezbollah militant group, an intelligence official in the Middle East said.

Israel launches airstrike in Syrian capital, targets Iranian missiles - The Times of India


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@500 

Were only trucks carrying missiles destroyed or also ammo storage, and 104 regiment as reported?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

'Israel may be behind Syrian chemical weapons use'


> A former senior official in the Bush administration said on Thursday the use of chemical weapons in Syria might have been a "false flag operation" of Israel, meant to implicate Syrian President Bashar Assad.



fact is the Bush guys , these people just want so much see a sectarian war happen 
so it is convenient for them to do everything that the sectarian conflict will last


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 400 Bashar terrorists were killed not people as the raids targeted military installations that have been bombing civilians. Take care of yourselves guys as this regime and it's terrorists are only very brave at killing civilians.



you Israeli lover... I knew it... its a habit you learned from your traitor king... you will get it one day... one day

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PteX

Israeli jets are still in Lebanese airspace doing what needs to be done. Assad can't afford to retaliate since he knows that he stands no chance against Israel. He, like all Iranian proxies, are only brave against women and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @500
> 
> Were only trucks carrying missiles destroyed or also ammo storage, and 104 regiment as reported?


There are two versions of story:

1) Syrian version that Jameriyah military research center is attacked:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

2) Israeli version that long range surface to surface missiles attacked.

All the rest are baseless journalist speculations and rumors.

I tend to believe the Israeli version because Syrians already lied once about it before and I can see secondary explosions in videos. Also if Israel wanted to destroy that center it would be done in the first strike.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syrian Lion said:


> you Israeli lover... I knew it... its a habit you learned from your traitor king... you will get it one day... one day



Get what??


----------



## 1980Warrior

PakistaniandProud said:


> This is pretty much confirmed now @Syrian Lion
> 
> Iran says it will protect Syria, but no response from Iran? Twice Israel has attacked Syria, yet nothing.



Why should iran get involved? We gave assad all the arms and now its up to him to retaliate or not. Keep us out of this s.hit


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> There are two versions of story:
> 
> 1) Syrian version that Jameriyah military research center is attacked:
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 2) Israeli version that long range surface to surface missiles attacked.
> 
> All the rest are baseless journalist speculations and rumors.
> 
> I tend to believe the Israeli version because Syrians already lied once about it before and I can see secondary explosions in videos.



FSA confirmed that 104 regiment positions, Jameriyah military research center, and the 4th division center were obliterated.


----------



## Syrian Lion

BLACKEAGLE said:


> FSA confirmed that 104 regiment positions, Jameriyah military research center, and the 4th division center were obliterated.


you are so happy that Israel did the F$A job, F$A for two years couldn't do it, and guess who they called for back up? Israel.. their masters...



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Get what??



Hell..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Psyops

Go Syria. Hopefully Iran joins you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

By Dominic Evans and Oliver Holmes
BEIRUT | Sun May 5, 2013 5:40am EDT
(Reuters) - Israel carried out its second air strike in days on Syria early on Sunday, a Western intelligence source said, in an attack that shook Damascus with a series of powerful blasts and drove columns of fire into the night sky.

Israel declined comment but Syria accused the Jewish state of striking a military facility just north of the capital - one which its jets had first targeted three months ago. Iran, a key ally of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad and an arch-enemy for Israel, urged states in the region to resist the Israeli attack.

People living near the Jamraya base spoke of explosions over several hours in various places near Damascus, including a town housing senior officials: "Night turned into day," one man said.

The Western intelligence source told Reuters the operation hit Iranian-supplied missiles headed for Lebanon's Hezbollah, a similar target to the two previous strikes this year, which have been defended as justifiable by Israel's ally the United States:

"In last night's attack, as in the previous one, what was attacked were stores of Fateh-110 missiles that were in transit from Iran to Hezbollah," the intelligence source said.

An Israeli official had confirmed a similar raid on Friday. In Lebanon, Hezbollah declined immediate comment.

Video footage uploaded onto the Internet by activists showed a series of explosions. One lit up the skyline of Damascus while another sent up a tower of flames and secondary blasts.

Syrian state media accused Israel of attacking in response to Assad's forces' recent successes against rebels who, with Western approval, have been trying to topple him for two years.

In 40 years since a war with a Syria then ruled by Assad's father, Israel has been locked in a cold standoff with Damascus, fought Hezbollah in Lebanon in 2006 and is threatening to attack Iran, accusing Tehran of trying to develop nuclear weapons.

But it is wary of instability in Syria, has long viewed Hezbollah as the more immediate threat and has shown little enthusiasm for U.S. and European calls for Assad's overthrow.

The raid follows intense debate in the United States over whether the use of chemical weapons by Syrian troops might push President Barack Obama to intervene more forcefully on the rebel side, but Western powers remain concerned at the presence of anti-Western Islamist fighters among Assad's opponents.

It was unclear whether Israel sought U.S. approval for the action; in the past, officials have indicated that Israel sees a need only to inform Washington once a mission was under way.

At a routine public appearance, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu made no direct reference to the strikes but spoke pointedly of his responsibility to ensure Israel's future.

He maintained a plan to fly to China later in the day, suggesting a confidence that, as with the raid in January, Assad - and Hezbollah - would limit any reprisal. However, an Israeli military source said the army had deployed more anti-missile defense systems near the northern borders in recent days.

NIGHT OF EXPLOSIONS

"The sky was red all night. We didn't sleep a single second. The explosions started after midnight and continued through the night," one man told Reuters from Hameh, less than a mile from the Jamraya military research facility.

"There were explosions on all sides of my house," he added, saying people hid in basements during the events.

Another witness spoke of fire near Qura al-Assad, a town around 5 km (3 miles) west of Jamraya where many high-level government officials live. In the center of Damascus, people said their first thought was that there was an earthquake.

Identified by Syrian media as the Jamraya military research center, the target was also hit by Israel in another assault on January 30. Jamraya, on the northern approaches to Damascus, is just 15 km (10 miles) from the Lebanese border.

The British-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said the blasts hit Jamraya as well as a nearby ammunition depot.

Other activists said a missile brigade and two Republican Guard battalions may also have been targeted in the heavily militarized area just north of Damascus.

Reports by activists and state media are difficult to verify in Syria because of restrictions on journalists operating there.

People living in southern Lebanon said they heard frequent sounds of jets overhead and believed they were Israeli.

The streets of central Damascus were almost empty of pedestrians and traffic on Sunday morning, the start of the working week. Only a few shops were open. Checkpoints that have protected the government-controlled zone from rebel attack appeared to have been reinforced with additional men.

Syria's state television said the strikes were a response to recent military gains by Assad's forces against rebels: "The new Israeli attack is an attempt to raise the morale of the terrorist groups which have been reeling from strikes by our noble army," it said.

Speaking shortly before Sunday's attack, President Obama said Israel had a right to act: "The Israelis justifiably have to guard against the transfer of advanced weaponry to terrorist organizations like Hezbollah," he said.

In Israel, a military spokeswoman said of the attack in Syria: "We don't respond to this kind of report."

Netanyahu appeared at the dedication of a highway junction in memory of his late father. He made no reference to raids but said his father "taught me that the greatest responsibility we have is to ensure Israel's security and guarantee its future."

MISSILE "BETTER THAN SCUD"

Israel has repeatedly made clear it is prepared to use force to prevent advanced weapons from Syria reaching Hezbollah guerrillas, who fought a 34-day war with Israel seven years ago.

Uzi Rubin, an Israeli missile expert and former defense official said the Fateh-110 missile "is better than the Scud, it has a half-ton warhead". Iran has said it adapted the missile for anti-ship use by installing a guidance system, he added.

With Assad battling the revolt, Israelis also worry that Islamist rebels among the majority Sunni Muslim population could loot his arsenals and eventually hit the Jewish state, ending four decades of relative cross-border calm.

There was no immediate indication of how Syria would respond to Sunday's attack. After Israel's January raid, Damascus protested to the United Nations and the Syrian ambassador to Lebanon promised a "surprise decision", but no direct military retaliation followed.

Iranian Defense Minister Ahmad Vahidi was quoted by the ISNA news agency as saying on Sunday: "The Zionist regime's attack on Syria, which occurred with the U.S.'s green light, revealed the relationship between mercenary terrorists and their supporters and the regime occupying Jerusalem ... The evil actions of the Zionist regime can threaten the security of the entire region."

The uprising against Assad began with street protests that were met with force and grew into a bloody civil war in which the United Nations says at least 70,000 people have been killed.

Assad has lost control of large areas of north and eastern Syria, and is battling rebels on the fringes of Damascus.

But his forces have launched counter-offensives in recent weeks against the rebels around the capital and near the city of Homs, which links Damascus with the Mediterranean heartland of Assad's minority Alawites, who have religious ties to the Shi'ite form of Islam practiced in Iran.

Opposition activists said hundreds of Sunni families fled the coastal town of Banias on Saturday after fighters loyal to Assad killed at least 62 people and left bloodied and burned corpses piled in the streets. It was the second such alleged massacre in the area in the recent days.

(Additional reporting by Mariam Karouny in Beirut, Marwan Makdesi in Damascus, Maayan Lubell and Dan Williams in Jerusalem and Arshad Mohammed and Phil Stewart in Washington; Editing by Andrew Heavens and Alastair Macdonald)


----------



## 1980Warrior

Damascus informs moscow that it will respond to israel syria24



PteX said:


> Israeli jets are still in Lebanese airspace doing what needs to be done. Assad can't afford to retaliate since he knows that he stands no chance against Israel. He, like all Iranian proxies, are only brave against women and children.



Lol. But why you dont dare to strike us directly since we are the source of all this "mayhem" ? Is it becase we will wipe the floor with you then ? Heehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

PteX said:


> Israeli jets are still in Lebanese airspace doing what needs to be done. Assad can't afford to retaliate since he knows that he stands no chance against Israel. He, like all Iranian proxies, are only brave against women and children.


Now kid killers talking about bravery. you better keep hiding behind Al-Qaeda.



500 said:


> LOL. That site is covered by over dozen different SAMs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it does not include mobile SAMs like Buk, Pantsir and Osa.
> 
> By the way, what was destroyed during the last strike is not the center but column of weapons near it:


 SO your drones or satellites were filming the incident but you can't show the moment of hit, keep these propaganda to yourself, you couldn't destroy the base the previous time so you launched the attack again.


----------



## Hussein

PteX said:


> Israeli jets are still in Lebanese airspace doing what needs to be done. Assad can't afford to retaliate since he knows that he stands no chance against Israel. He, like all Iranian proxies, are only brave against women and children.


I understand you are against Hezbollah. quite logic for Israelis.
But what is your opinion about the rebels? you think they can manage a safe Syria for Israel later?


----------



## $@rJen

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Get what??



First of all Assad can't even give to FSA, and this guy is talking of giving to Jordan



1980Warrior said:


> Damascus informs moscow that it will respond to israel syria24
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. But why you dont dare to strike us directly since we are the source of all this "mayhem" ? Is it becase we will wipe the floor with you then ? Heehe



LOL, Its a Chess game, Got That?


----------



## $@rJen

Hussein said:


> I understand you are against Hezbollah. quite logic for Israelis.
> But what is your opinion about the rebels? you think they can manage a safe Syria for Israel later?



What proof do you've that Israel is Supporting F$A?.... It's a messed Situation k... Assad is loosing his land to FSA in day basis. in this case Assad would transfers his arms to Hezbollah anytime also Hezbollah in need of Arms right now, that can easily come from Iran... Now that's what Israel is trying to avoid.. And Your Media makes up all the Stories about Israel Supporting FSA...FSA would be a big headache to Israel and the west after Assad fall, in Israel Everyone would Agree on that... So Don't Agree to whatever your Government Controlled media says


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> SO your drones or satellites were filming the incident but you can't show the moment of hit, keep these propaganda to yourself, you couldn't destroy the base the previous time so you launched the attack again.


1) Israeli sources claimed that column of vehicles is destroyed. As u can see thats what happened:

&#x202b;

2) Syria claimed that center was attacked and as u can see thats not true.



Hussein said:


> I understand you are against Hezbollah. quite logic for Israelis.
> But what is your opinion about the rebels? you think they can manage a safe Syria for Israel later?


We dont know, but I dont want to see long range surface to surface rockets neither in Hezbollah nor in FSA hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

sarjenprabhu said:


> What proof do you've that Israel is Supporting F$A?.... It's a messed Situation k... Assad is loosing his land to FSA in day basis. in this case Assad would transfers his arms to Hezbollah anytime also Hezbollah in need of Arms right now, that can easily come from Iran... Now that's what Israel is trying to avoid.. And Your Media makes up all the Stories about Israel Supporting FSA...FSA would be a big headache to Israel and the west after Assad fall, in Israel Everyone would Agree on that... So Don't Agree to whatever your Government Controlled media says


I never said Israel supports FSA in this forum or elsewhere. 
Before saying things about someone, at least make an effort to check what the person says in the forum .


----------



## 1980Warrior

Hossein the mojahed is back


----------



## PteX

Hussein said:


> I understand you are against Hezbollah. quite logic for Israelis.
> But what is your opinion about the rebels? you think they can manage a safe Syria for Israel later?



Once Assad is gone, there will be a second war between Al-Qaeda and the secular rebels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Psyops said:


> Go Syria. Hopefully Iran joins you guys.



Iran is already in it, my friend. The question is just to which degree. Certainly not so directly as having put ground troops. The Syrian gov. has not asked for it either.
Rather giving material support (aid, and maybe weapons), political support and strategic cooperation.

But Iran's involvement could and even migh get more extensive, depending on how the situation develops.


----------



## Hussein

PteX said:


> Once Assad is gone, there will be a second war between Al-Qaeda and the secular rebels.


I just hope that it will not happen like in Libya nowadays.


----------



## $@rJen

Hussein said:


> I never said Israel supports FSA in this forum or elsewhere.
> Before saying things about someone, at least make an effort to check what the person says in the forum .



Well Certainly not you but most of the Iranian and Syrians Do... FSA would be worst than Assad on Israel, No deny in that... Now that's what Israel trying to Avoid the arms falling into the hands of FSA or Hezbollah....Just like @500 said


----------



## Farooq

Psyops said:


> Go Syria. Hopefully Iran joins you guys.



you think Russia or China will get involved at this point where Israel and it's FSA allies are escalating the war ???


----------



## Windjammer

500 said:


> 1) Israeli sources claimed that column of vehicles is destroyed. As u can see thats what happened:
> 2) Syria claimed that center was attacked and as u can see thats not true.



Regardless of what was hit, you have the lamb excuse of sending in F-16s against gun totting Palestinians, what was the threat perception from Syria for the Israelis to show their bravery. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Farooq said:


> you think Russia or China will get involved at this point where Israel and it's FSA allies are escalating the war ???


No, Russia and China are not stupid.



Windjammer said:


> Regardless of what was hit, you have the lamb excuse of sending in F-16s against gun totting Palestinians, what was the threat perception from Syria for the Israelis to show their bravery. !!


Without long range rockets in terrorist hands the world will be safer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

500 said:


> 1) Israeli sources claimed that column of vehicles is destroyed. As u can see thats what happened:
> 
> &#8235;
> 
> 2) Syria claimed that center was attacked and as u can see thats not true.


what I see is some tank carriers, some civilian vehicles and AD defense systems, which all of them existed around the base, as I said if your military was filming the operation you should show the moment of hitting images, not just images which god know when have been taken and are more like Google map images.
this has been a missed target operation, and that's the reason Israel launched an attack on this base again, but another humiliation for your pilots.
you have heard these names right? shmuel azar and eason ghari.


----------



## al-Hasani

Haha, the Shias, especially the Ajamis, are getting all desperate because their end is near. Not only are they a tiny little minority sect but also a poisonous one led by Iranian Mullah's. 

The recent massacre on Sunnis in Bayda etc. will be avenged. They need to be put in their place once and for all.

Israel serves our interest right now. The Child-Murderer and his terrorist gang have been bombing whole cities and villages and killing thousands of civilian Sunnis in the process. As soon as another party with planes enter they **** in their pants as expected.

Can't wait for the cleaning up in Syria. A group of people are going to be in HUGE, HUGE trouble. Their crimes in the last many decades will not be forgotten.

Long Live the Free Syrian Army - YouTube

Let the Iranian Mullah's come to Syria and Arab lands if they dare. They will return as headless chickens or in body bags as their Hezbollah mercenaries are doing every single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

500 said:


> Without long range rockets in terrorist hands the world will be safer.


Isn't that like saying, " I fancy myself as the world policeman". !!!
Albeit I'm no fan of the Syrian regime but did any attack ever mounted on Israel from Syria.....every action invites a reaction...the world would be a lot safer without an aggressor. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $@rJen

Windjammer said:


> Regardless of what was hit, you have the lamb excuse of sending in F-16s against gun totting Palestinians, what was the threat perception from Syria for the Israelis to show their bravery. !!



What's the lame reason for them to fire rockets at Southern Israel with closed eyes?.... Since the Last Gaza conflict whom do you think fired the first shot? It was Those Gaza terrorists... Sending Ground troopsto eliminate would escalate the situation that;s why IAF make surgical strikes


----------



## Falcon29

sarjenprabhu said:


> What's the lame reason for them to fire rockets at Southern Israel with closed eyes?.... Since the Last Gaza conflict whom do you think fired the first shot? It was Those Gaza terrorists... Sending Ground troopsto eliminate would escalate the situation that;s why IAF make surgical strikes



Gaza Cease Fire: Israeli Gunfire Kills 1 Palestinian, Wounds 19 Near Border

Quit lying, it seems like a genetic trait amongst you fascist Israelis and Desi Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, the Shias, especially the Ajamis, are getting all desperate because their end is near. Not only are they a tiny little minority sect but also a poisonous one led by Iranian Mullah's.
> 
> The recent massacre on Sunnis in Bayda etc. will be avenged. They need to be put in their place once and for all.
> 
> Israel serves our interest right now. The Child-Murderer and his terrorist gang have been bombing whole cities and villages and killing thousands of civilian Sunnis in the process. As soon as another party with planes enter they **** in their pants as expected.
> 
> Can't wait for the cleaning up in Syria. A group of people are going to be in HUGE, HUGE trouble. Their crimes in the last many decades will not be forgotten.
> 
> Long Live the Free Syrian Army - YouTube
> 
> Let the Iranian Mullah's come to Syria and Arab lands if they dare. They will return as headless chickens or in body bags as their Hezbollah mercenaries are doing every single day.


we know, Israel always has served wahhabis and wahhabis always have served the Israel too, you are the same.


----------



## al-Hasani

mohsen said:


> we know, Israel always has served wahhabis and wahhabis always have served the Israel too, you are the same.



Screaming Wahhabi (Hanbali) is not going to help you rafidah. You are a tiny poisonous sect supported by Iranian Mullahs. Your crimes in Syria and elsewhere will be avenged by Sunnis like me and many others. Do not worry about that.

Your end is near.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Seems like a diversion tactic , to emphasis Israel attacked from planes , on well protected site in reality the attack could have been done via ground using gorrilla + US agents on ground. 

The reason why US is actively announcing Israeli firghter jets is to confuse Syria thinking their SAMs are not working  seems like diversion tactics

Probbably US stealth plane + crew landed and detonated something via stealth technology


----------



## mohsen

al-Hasani said:


> Screaming Wahhabi (Hanbali) is not going to help you rafidah. You are a tiny poisonous sect supported by Iranian Mullahs. Your crimes in Syria and elsewhere will be avenged by Sunnis like me and many others. Do not worry about that.
> 
> Your end is near.


Karak group denounces sectarian incitement | Culture & Society | Ammon News


> A local group in Karak denounced in a statement on Saturday calls for sectarian and ethnic incitement and strife that has reached Jordan, a day after local rioters set ablaze a building belonging to the Bohra Shi'a sect in the southern Mazar region.
> 
> The Populist Arab Committees in Southern Mazar rejected attempts by what they described as "proponets of Wahhabi ideological expansion" who incite sectarian and ethnic strife and hatred in their speeches and sermons in local mosques.
> 
> They described such incitement as stemming from "extremism and fundamentalism that is not of the core of Islamic values."
> 
> "Amidst the conditions afflicting the Arab nations, and amidst the Zionist imperialist attack that uses sectarianism and ethnic strife as instruments to divide people, headed by Wahhabis, the Arab Populist Committees denounces such sectarian discourse and calls for efforts to confront it," the statement said.
> 
> 
> The statement warned the Saudi Arabian government and propagators of Wahhabi and Takfiri thought of the repercussions of their discourse, and called on Arabs and Muslims to stand united against such thought that is "unIslamic."
> 
> The statement comes a day after local residents in Southern Mazar followed urges and incitement by preachers to attack a building belonging to the Bohra Shi'a Muslims near the Jaafar bin Abi Talib shrine, which is revered by Muslims but is also a site of pilgrimage and reverence to Shi'a Muslims.
> 
> The Southern Mazar contains several centuries-old tombs and shrines revered by Shi'a.
> 
> Reports that a Husayniyah site for Shi'a rituals was being built in Mazar incited local residents to reject what they described as "shiite expansion" and attempts to propagate Shi'a ideology in Jordan.
> 
> A Bohra Shia family was evacuated from the building, including parents and children, reportedly of Southeast Asian descent. No one was hurt in the incident, police said


you are hated everywhere, you will be finished with Israel.


----------



## Windjammer

sarjenprabhu said:


> What's the lame reason for them to fire rockets at Southern Israel with closed eyes?.... Since the Last Gaza conflict whom do you think fired the first shot? It was Those Gaza terrorists... Sending Ground troopsto eliminate would escalate the situation that;s why IAF make surgical strikes



If i barged into your house threw you out so you could live in the garage and then turn off your life line whenever i felt like it, i guess you will then understand the desperation.....in the past some superpowers tried to force some countries into submission without any success, what hope for Israel. !!


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Screaming Wahhabi (Hanbali) is not going to help you rafidah. You are a tiny poisonous sect supported by Iranian Mullahs. Your crimes in Syria and elsewhere will be avenged by Sunnis like me and many others. Do not worry about that.
> 
> Your end is near.



Bro, he has nothing to do with what's happening in Syria and you can't make this a sectarian thing because they know they would lose if they did. That's not what we should be saying to each other. And his sect isn't poisonous, and their end isn't near. Hopefully the regimes end is near. But not ordinary people who also say La Illah ila Allah are gonna live a fair life.


----------



## mohsen

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Seems like a diversion tactic , to emphasis Israel attacked from planes , on well protected site in reality the attack could have been done via ground using gorrilla + US agents on ground.
> 
> The reason why US is actively announcing Israeli firghter jets is to confuse Syria thinking their SAMs are not working  seems like diversion tactics
> 
> Probbably US stealth plane + crew landed and detonated something via stealth technology


they have used both missile and airplanes, Syrian media talks about hitting Israeli planes and channel 10 Israel announced that the fate of 2 of their pilots is unknown. Israel doesn't dare to send it's ground forces against a real military like Syria, and they have no way to extract them( if they remain alive).


----------



## al-Hasani

He is a apologist for the Iranian Mullah's and supports the killings of Sunnis in Syria. He is not my friend or brother. Nor any brother of Sunnis. Where was his comments and his likes about the 100 civilian Syrian Sunnis who were massacred? Children, infants, women etc?

They have already started the massacres in many Arab countries. Of course they will lose but that will be their problem. I will not feel sorry for murderers.

All supporters of the regime who have killed thousands of civilian and innocent Syrians will be avenged. Not by me but by the Syrians themselves who have sworn to do that before they die.

We will fight against poisonous sects and Iranian interference/killings of our Muslim and Arab brothers.

They will never succeed or gain a foothold in Sunni lands. We do not want them.

Iranian Mullah's are the enemies of Sunnis and Arabs. Always been that way since 1979. Will continue to be so if the Mullah's still will be in power.

They started the meddling in our region and we will help finish them off since they don't understand the language of diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Can't wait for the cleaning up in Syria. A group of people are going to be in HUGE, HUGE trouble. Their crimes in the last many decades will not be forgotten.



I couldnt have said it better myself.
Once Syria is cleansed from Al-Nusrah/Qaida terrorists and other Wahhabi dirt working for Israel (whether they know it or not), the GCC will be in HUGE, HUGE trouble. And their crimes will not be forgotten, for decades to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> He is a apologist for the Iranian Mullah's and supports the killings of Sunnis in Syria. He is not my friend or brother. Nor any brother of Sunnis. Where was his comments and his likes about the 100 civilian Syrian Sunnis who were massacred? Children, infants, women etc?
> 
> They have already started the massacres in many Arab countries. Of course they will lose but that will be their problem. I will not feel sorry for murderers.
> 
> All supporters of the regime who have killed thousands of civilian and innocent Syrians will be avenged. Not by me but by the Syrians themselves who have sworn to do that before they die.
> 
> We will fight against poisonous sects and Iranian interference/killings of our Muslim and Arab brothers.
> 
> They will never succeed or gain a foothold in Sunni lands. We do not want them.
> 
> Iranian Mullah's are the enemies of Sunnis and Arabs. Always been that way since 1979. Will continue to be so if the Mullah's still will be in power.
> 
> They started the meddling in our region and we will help finish them off since they don't understand the language of diplomacy.



I know what you mean, I think in reality he's not that supportive of the regime but because on this forum it's like a black and white issue. It's either you're with them or them. So this is what causes people here to argue.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Where is Assad and his resistance thugs...where is his chemical weapons, where is NasarAlsytan, Iran, Russia.... etc

Silence!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saif123

*Israel launches more 'airstrikes' in Syria
Syria state media reports of Israeli airstrikes targeting several military positions.*
Israeli warplanes struck areas in and around the Syrian capital, setting off a series of explosions as they targeted a shipment of highly accurate, Iranian-made guided missiles believed to be on their way to Lebanon's Hezbollah group, officials and activists said.

Syria's state media on Sunday reported that Israeli missiles struck a military and scientific research centre near the Syrian capital and caused casualties.

The attack, the second in three days, signaled a sharp escalation of Israel's involvement in Syria's civil war.

"The new Israeli attack is an attempt to raise the morale of the terrorist groups which have been reeling from strikes by our noble army," Syrian television said, referring to recent offensives by the forces of Bashar al-Assad, the Syrian president, against the armed opposition.

A Western intelligence source confirmed the attack to The Associated Press, saying the target of Sunday's strike was a shiptment of advanced guided Iranian-made missiles, believed to be on their way to Lebanon's group Hezbollah.

Video footage uploaded onto the internet by activists showed a huge ball of fire rising into the night sky.

'Felt like an earthquake'

A Damascus resident described the blasts to Al Jazeera, saying they felt like "an earthquake" and "unprecedented".


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Where is Assad and his resistance thugs...where is his chemical weapons, where is NasarAlsytan, Iran, Russia.... etc
> 
> Silence!



I agree. And there were massive casualties among the Syrian military from eyewitnesses.


----------



## $@rJen

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Seems like a diversion tactic , to emphasis Israel attacked from planes , on well protected site in reality the attack could have been done via ground using gorrilla + US agents on ground.
> 
> The reason why US is actively announcing Israeli firghter jets is to confuse Syria thinking their SAMs are not working  seems like diversion tactics
> 
> Probbably US stealth plane + crew landed and detonated something via stealth technology



Seems like you're in Military or Related to it... But I would say you're wrong, How do you explain the planes flew over Lebanon and still on their air? How would you explain the 18 bomb fired from F-15's... Israel can easily jam the SAM's... or someting similar might have happened..



Windjammer said:


> If i barged into your house threw you out so you could live in the garage and then turn off your life line whenever i felt like it, i guess you will then understand the desperation.....in the past some superpowers tried to force some countries into submission without any success, what hope for Israel. !!



What you telling is right and the same thing happened to Jews by Romans , Islamic Kings and Etc... Now they're there to take thier house back..... Got that?


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I know what you mean, I think in reality he's not that supportive of the regime but because on this forum it's like a black and white issue. It's either you're with them or them. So this is what causes people here to argue.



He is. Just see his comments. Not that hard. The guy is brainwashed tool who constantly defames us Sunnis and Arabs despite us forming 90 percent of all Muslims and his sect being the tiny minority and having believes that 92 percent of all Muslims disagree with. He supports the Child-Murderer as do every single Iranian here because they like to see dead Sunnis and Arabs. This is the truth. Just visit Iranian forums. Or visit their dirty mouth piece PressTV.

100-200 innocent children, infants, women etc. were massacred a few days ago by the Child-Murderer and his Iranian sponsored gangs but complete silence from every single Iranian. Wake up. They use the Palestine cause for their geopolitical gains. Even most Palestinians have realized this. Hamas included. Use them if they will support you with weapons - have my blessings, but otherwise they would turn against you if you were not situated in Palestine and were just normal Sunni Arabs. Just see what they do a few km away in Syria!

Palestine does not need any Iranian Mullah support. You have the support of nearly 400 million Arabs and 1.4 billion Sunnis and basically all Muslims. What you need is peace, stability and your own country and that is not something the Iranian Mullahs are going to help you with but your fellow Arabs. They use you for geopolitical gains. Iran is closer to Kazakhstan than Palestine!

You are free to think/do what you want but you should know one thing and that is that we Sunnis or Arabs will never consider the Iranian Mullah's as allies due to their poisonous acts. Never.

They have waged war against us in Syria and they will get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saif123

The latest attacks can be seen as help from Allah and it will reduce the pressure on FSA mujaheedin by a great extent as t looks it has caused massive damage to infamous 4th division and its arm depots. May Allah help the oppressed syrians and destroy the satanic regime by all means, Amen!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I agree. And there were massive casualties among the Syrian military from eyewitnesses.



Its not the first time Israel violates Syria Air space. Where is Assad's Missiles! cant he rain Israel with Some.? or As usual''will keep it to the right moment''. Its been 40 years already and his right moment has not come yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> I know what you mean, I think in reality he's not that supportive of the regime but because on this forum it's like a black and white issue. It's either you're with them or them. So this is what causes people here to argue.


I don't know what regime you are talking about, but I support both Iran and Syria as long as they have people's support. and for now they have it with no doubt. It's just a matter of time before you understand what people like alhasani are doing, he play the role of a Muslim, but in reality he supports all the bloodshed and sectarian wars in the region, from Bahrain and Iraq to Syria, and now supporting Israel for attacking Syria, this is his job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Israel is perhaps getting frustrated with the fact that Asad regime is still in power.

A very dangerous turn of events is taking place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

mohsen said:


> channel 10 Israel announced that the fate of 2 of their pilots is unknown.


Bullshit...


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Its not the first time Israel violates Syria Air space. Where is Assad's Missiles! cant he rain Israel with Some.? or As usual''will keep it to the right moment''. Its been 40 years already and his right moment has not come yet.



When the right time comes = Dream away, no response. LOL.


----------



## al-Hasani

mohsen said:


> I don't know what regime you are talking about, but I support both Iran and Syria as long as they have people's support. and for now they have it with no doubt. It's just a matter of time before you understand what people like alhasani are doing, he play the role of a Muslim, but in reality he supports all the bloodshed and sectarian wars in the region, from Bahrain and Iraq to Syria, and now supporting Israel for attacking Syria, this is his job.



You also support genocide as the hideous sect member and Child-Murderer supporter you are. Where is your condemnation of the 100-200 civilian Sunnis who were slaughtered a few days ago with the help of your Iranian Mullah backed terrorists?

Women, children and infants were brutally massacred. A few minutes later the dirty Child-Murderer heretics were seen celebrating "the victory" in a bus on the way home!

Please come to Syria if you dare. The Syrians would make shish kebab out of you!

This is the regime you support "oh Iranian Mullah apologist".

Syria - Assad Army Mocks Islam in Captured Mosque - 9-22-11 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> I don't know what regime you are talking about, but I support both Iran and Syria as long as they have people's support. and for now they have it with no doubt. It's just a matter of time before you understand what people like alhasani are doing, he play the role of a Muslim, but in reality he supports all the bloodshed and sectarian wars in the region, from Bahrain and Iraq to Syria, and now supporting Israel for attacking Syria, this is his job.



Brother, I understand that you support the Iranian government, government of your country. I support them in some cases as well. Specifically the nuclear issue. But the Syrian regime doesn't have support of the people, it's about 80/20, 80 against it and 20 supporting it. I've seen indifferent Syrians who are Christians that said this to me. But it's also the reality because we know were the remaining support they get is and where they attack means the people are against them. If I see AlHasani after the Syrian conflict saying he wants to go after Shia then I will be against it. But he's just really emotional to the conflict as many of us are. 

Some people see a gain in this but they don't like Israel. Not yet. But I am indifferent and just looking at the current chain of events.

But I urge you to be a little more soft your tone. Just like many people here need to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamal_Jamal

No one can undoubtedly deny that Wahhabism works with Zionism to the detriment of the Muslim people. When you are on Israel&#8217;s side eg, FSA/Gulf nations you are against Allah and the Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

ejaz007 said:


> Israel is perhaps getting frustrated with the fact that Asad regime is still in power.
> 
> A very dangerous turn of events is taking place.



Lol are you saying Israel and The US would ever welcome an Islamic govr to take over.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sarjenprabhu said:


> Seems like you're in Military or Related to it... But I would say you're wrong, How do you explain the planes flew over Lebanon and still on their air? How would you explain the 18 bomb fired from F-15's... Israel can easily jam the SAM's... or someting similar might have happened..
> 
> 
> 
> What you telling is right and the same thing happened to Jews by Romans , Islamic Kings and Etc... Now they're there to take thier house back..... Got that?



Well if the SAM were jammed how they loose one of their airplane .

It would be perfect if Syria capture those pilot and convict them for murder and hang them . I'd like to see what will be Israeli people reaction to such thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

saif123 said:


> The latest attacks can be seen as help from Allah and it will reduce the pressure on FSA mujaheedin by a great extent as t looks it has caused massive damage to infamous 4th division and its arm depots. May Allah help the oppressed syrians and destroy the satanic regime by all means, Amen!!!



No need to mention it we Already knew your God is Israel and uncle Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

JEskandari said:


> No need to mention it we Already knew your God is Israel and uncle Sam



Whats your beef. You have no business whatsoever even if we ally with Israel....the only thing you will get from us is this


----------



## al-Hasani

Kamal_Jamal said:


> No one can undoubtedly deny that some Arabs works with Zionism to the detriment of the Muslim people. When you are on Israel&#8217;s side eg, FSA/Gulf nations you are against Allah and the Islam



Stop using the Israeli card you tool. Nobody here likes the Zionists and if there is one group of people who have caused more harm to Israel/West then those group of people are us Sunni Arabs, not some Iranian foreigners who have no business in Arab lands.

The Syrian sect members, the Child-Murderer and his terrorist gangs have killed over 65.000 Sunni Arabs. That's more than Israel have ever killed. Far more. A few days ago the Child-Murderer massacred 200 civilian Sunni Arabs. Children, infants and women and children. 

Also Israel supports no side. The Israelis here are more afraid of the FSA because those people would actually attack Israel and their interests and not use Israel as an excuse as the Child-Murderer has been doing for 40 years. Not even the Golan heights have been retaken or any retaliation. Just cheap talk. The only think he is good at is killing civilians by carpet bombing whole villages and cities. Once another part, that also possesses planes attacks them, then they **** in their pants and do nothing. 

The Syrian regime are sect members.

Syria - Assad Army Mocks Islam in Captured Mosque - 9-22-11 - YouTube

Welcome to join that kind of Islam and keep us Muslims and Arabs far away from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arabian Legend said:


> Whats your beef. You have no business whatsoever even if we ally with Israel....the only thing you will get from us is this



When you equal Allah and Israel its have many thing to do with us . 
By the way if for you Allah is equal israel isn't it sort of considing a partner for God

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

sarjenprabhu said:


> What you telling is right and the same thing happened to Jews by Romans , Islamic Kings and Etc... Now they're there to take thier house back..... Got that?



By that nonsensical logic, Germany should be next to be attacked.....but then you can't cut the hand that feeds you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

JEskandari said:


> When you equal Allah and Israel its have many thing to do with us .
> By the way if for you Allah is equal israel isn't it sort of considing a partner for God



rephrase your post and get back to me. try to use the right form for example. Equal=equate....etc


----------



## $@rJen

JEskandari said:


> Well if the SAM were jammed how they loose one of their airplane .
> 
> It would be perfect if Syria capture those pilot and convict them for murder and hang them . I'd like to see what will be Israeli people reaction to such thing



Fake news k.... No planes were downed, If so Syrians wouldv'e already showed off like Iranians..And israel would've officially admitted the strike.... Show the downed plane and pilots or bodies of them and talk man


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> Brother, I understand that you support the Iranian government, government of your country. I support them in some cases as well. Specifically the nuclear issue. But the Syrian regime doesn't have support of the people, it's about 80/20, 80 against it and 20 supporting it. I've seen indifferent Syrians who are Christians that said this to me. But it's also the reality because we know were the remaining support they get is and where they attack means the people are against them. If I see AlHasani after the Syrian conflict saying he wants to go after Shia then I will be against it. But he's just really emotional to the conflict as many of us are.
> 
> Some people see a gain in this but they don't like Israel. Not yet. But I am indifferent and just looking at the current chain of events.
> 
> But I urge you to be a little more soft your tone. Just like many people here need to do.


Iran's policy in Syria has always been a free election under U.N observation, if your info about 80/20% is true, then why F$A wont accept it, why their condition for accepting election is removing Asad from the list of candidates? please refer to your mind, and not your ears. Syrian government accepted changes in political system long time ago, so the Iran's 6 step peace plan, but F$A has no support in syria, from shiah, sunni and christian all support Asad. and look at alhasany statements about Bahrain, Saudi arabia sends his military to suppress the protestors in Bahrain (I hope you know what it mean) and again he talks about sectarian stuff and supports the dictatorship which even arrested and tortured and ... doctors who were accepting injured protestors.
did you the report from Jordan newspaper about the role of KSA and wahhabis in sectarian incitement in Jordan? this is their job and it wont change, their support for Israel isn't new, and I assure you they will continue it no matter if Iran or Syria existed or not. U.S wouldn't choose them as their number one ally in ME if they had any policy against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sarjenprabhu said:


> What you telling is right and the same thing happened to Jews by Romans , Islamic Kings and Etc... Now they're there to take thier house back..... Got that?


Get your fact right . They get that land after they comitted the first documented genocide . More imporyabtly that land belonged to original jews not the one who converted aka european and aferican jews . The original jews descendants were the jews of middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Windjammer said:


> By that nonsensical logic, Germany should be next to be attacked.....but then you can't cut the hand that feeds you.



Does NAZI still hold the power in German? no and Germany already Apologized.... and ISrael hunt down most of the alive Nazi war criminals... Anyway lets stop this and stick to the thread because it's a non ending story.. i won't agree with you and you wouldn't agree with me, so better drop it


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arabian Legend said:


> rephrase your post and get back to me. try to use the right form for example. Equal=equate....etc



You and others got the meaning and that is enough


----------



## King Solomon

This was a busy week at the Lebanese border, starting with a call up of thousands of reservists for a surprise "drill" and ending with some obscure attack on the Lebanese Syrian border, apparently another weapons convoy from Syria to Lebanon. Last time it happened, an Iranian General was killed in the air raid or on a separate operation under the cover of the air raid. Seems to me the US government has decided to give up direct action in Syria, preferring to outsource its response to the Israeli Air Force. I believe same line of action will be followed in Iran.


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> Iran's policy in Syria has always been a free election under U.N observation, if your info about 80/20% is true, then why F$A wont accept it, why their condition for accepting election is removing Asad from the list of candidates? please refer to your mind, and not your ears. Syrian government accepted changes in political system long time ago, so the Iran's 6 step peace plan, but F$A has no support in syria, from shiah, sunni and christian all support him. and look at his statements about Bahrain, Sadi arabia sends his military to suppress the protestors in Bahrain (I hope you know what it mean) and again he talks about sectarian stuff and supports the dictatorship which even arrested and tortured and ... doctors who were accepting injured protestors.
> did you the report from Jordan newspaper about the role of KSA and wahhabis in sectarian incitement in Jordan? this is their job and it wont change, their support for Israel isn't new, and I assure you they will continue it no matter if Iran or Syria existed or not. U.S wouldn't choose them as their number one ally in ME if they had any policy against Israel.



Because he re-elects himself. Usually with 99% of the votes. It's not realistic. He can't stay after the crimes his army committed. And the syrian people won't accept him. They want an end to the decades long family rule. There isn't real reform and there's a court for political opponents. Now it's too late for any reform. But he's not the government to support. You Iranians may not know but I do. 

As for Bahrain, I know about that. I'm critical of KSA as well. And I am very critical on Israel. Obviously anyone who knows me here can tell that regardless of the scenario I am always anti Israel.


----------



## BronzePlaque

King Solomon said:


> This was a busy week at the Lebanese border, starting with a call up of thousands of reservists for a surprise "drill" and ending with some obscure attack on the Lebanese Syrian border, apparently another weapons convoy from Syria to Lebanon.* Last time it happened, an Iranian General was killed in the air raid or on a separate operation under the cover of the air raid.* Seems to me the US government has decided to give up direct action in Syria, preferring to outsource its response to the Israeli Air Force. I believe same line of action will be followed in Iran.



King Solomon, is this true? an Iranian general was killed by Israel? I didnt know that..Do you have any source about this for me to read please?


----------



## King Solomon

BronzePlaque said:


> King Solomon, is this true? an Iranian general was killed by Israel? I didnt know that..Do you have any source about this for me to read please?



'Israel's strike on Syria last month killed top Iranian general' | The Times of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

BronzePlaque said:


> King Solomon, is this true? an Iranian general was killed by Israel? I didnt know that..Do you have any source about this for me to read please?



and you are believing him , a army General would be with weapons convoy from Syria to Lebanon or a army general would be killed and his govt. would remain silent and he is giving reference of Israel news media


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> I told you I am a man. Its just avatar.



You never told me , this is the first time you're telling me , *sigh* but in case you're that amazon chick in that Israel army thread , I've so fallen for you ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Solomon

BDforever said:


> and you are believing him , a army General would be with weapons convoy from Syria to Lebanon or a army general would be killed and his govt. would remain silent and he is giving reference of Israel news media



You idiot, the news article quotes a report by UK's Sunday times.


----------



## BDforever

King Solomon said:


> You idiot, the news article quotes a report by UK's Sunday times.



for you enjoy http://www.defence.pk/forums/americas/249706-bush-gog-magog.html


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> Because he re-elects himself. Usually with 99% of the votes. It's not realistic. He can't stay after the crimes his army committed. And the syrian people won't accept him. They want an end to the decades long family rule. There isn't real reform and there's a court for political opponents. Now it's too late for any reform. But he's not the government to support. You Iranians may not know but I do.
> 
> As for Bahrain, I know about that. I'm critical of KSA as well. And I am very critical on Israel. Obviously anyone who knows me here can tell that regardless of the scenario I am always anti Israel.


did I forget to mention under U.N observation, or you just skipped that? How can Asad change the votes if it's under observation, with magic?
and as I said Syria accepted this plan long before you can say it's too late, but let me tell you something, F$A which practically is replaced with foreign terrorists would never win this war, It will continue this way, you accuse the Syrian government of massacre, and we will accuse the F$A of massacre. with your plan the only looser in this infinite war would be the Syrian refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> did I forget to mention under U.N observation, or you just skipped that? How can Asad change the votes if it's under observation, with magic?
> and as I said Syria accepted this plan long before you can say it's too late, but let me tell you something, F$A which practically is replaced with foreign terrorists would never win this war, It will continue this way, you accuse the Syrian government of massacre, and we will accuse the F$A of massacre. with your plan the only looser in this infinite war would be the Syrian refugees.



The funny thing is I did a project on the Syrian refugees. But regarding the elections, they did a parliamentary election and they don't give a breakdown on the vote from areas such as Homs. He discloses the majority of the cities where they are against him. Bro, you don't know. You may think you do but he's corrupt. This is like the USA supporting corrupt leaders and it ends with a backlash against them. No doubt the conflict isn't near it's end yet. But the Syrian army and government will eventually have to come to a solution or they have done to them what they did to their people. I assure you again the elections are barely monitored, since its very dangerous for them there and they wouldn't include cities where there are opposition to him.


----------



## al-Hasani

Lol, what is that Iranian Mullah talking about. First of all every single "election" in Syrian history have been a farce. The Child-Murderer has been elected with 99,9 % of the votes every single time. Anyway that's not the point.

The stupidity of that Iranian tool reaches a new level when he talks about elections DURING A WAR ZONE and genocide that his dirty sect exemplified by the Iranian Mullah's support and arm. Just a few days ago 200 innocent Sunni Arabs, women, children and infants were massacred and their dirty mouth piece PressTV and the Syrian Child-Murderer TV tried to portray it as a massacre of the honorable Syrian opposition but they failed miserably since there is footage of Child-Murderers being behind that massacre.

Go make elections in Iran before meddling in the Arab world and give freedom to all the minorities (Kurds, Baluch, Azeri, Arabs, Turkmen etc.) that you oppress and whose lands you have stolen! Make your people protest and do not massacre them as in 2009, tool!

Do not worry about us Arabs and Sunnis. You are not welcome in our lands and we do not need your "help" or rather say poison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> The funny thing is I did a project on the Syrian refugees. But regarding the elections, they did a parliamentary election and they don't give a breakdown on the vote from areas such as Homs. He discloses the majority of the cities where they are against him. Bro, you don't know. You may think you do but he's corrupt. This is like the USA supporting corrupt leaders and it ends with a backlash against them. No doubt the conflict isn't near it's end yet. But the Syrian army and government will eventually have to come to a solution or they have done to them what they did to their people. I assure you again the elections are barely monitored, since its very dangerous for them there and they wouldn't include cities where there are opposition to him.


all of your words are based on prejudges (a big sin in Islam), they will do that, they will do this. If they did F$A continues the war, at least you had done what you could done.

for the last I just refer to words of our revolution leader "Imam Khomeini" who said: "If you want to know if you're in the right path, then look at your enemy's statements about you, if they are praising you, then be aware that something is wrong with you".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Kursk

mohsen said:


> did I forget to mention under U.N observation, or you just skipped that? How can Asad change the votes if it's under observation, with magic?



hmmm, can you provide a source that the U.N held observations over the elections? because that's a lie. farther more Syrian law dictates that the president must come from the Ba'at party, effectively Asad was running against no competition. The last point is that he got over 97%. humans are argumentative, I could fathom 85% perhaps even 90% but 97%? come on.

Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> all of your words are based on prejudges (a big sin in Islam), they will do that, they will do this. If they did F$A continues the war, at least you had done what you could done.
> 
> for the last I just refer to words of our revolution leader "Imam Khomeini" who said: "If you want to know if you're in the right path, then look at your enemy's statements about you, if they are praising you, then be aware that something is wrong with you".



They did do parliamentary elections with 250 seats and refused to show a breakdown on the votes in areas such as Homs. I'm not prejudging, this happened in 2012. 

Good for you that you like your leader. That's not my point, but you can't speak like that and expect Arabs to be reasonable when you speak as if Syria is your country. So that's all I'm going to tell you and you should consider that. We know how the 'elections' work in Syria and we know what our people and the Syrian people want. The majority of course. 

I tried to get AlHasani to also be more reasonable but you have to cooperate.


----------



## 1980Warrior

al-Hasani said:


> Lol, what is that Iranian Mullah talking about. First of all every single "election" in Syrian history have been a farce. The Child-Murderer has been elected with 99,9 % of the votes every single time. Anyway that's not the point.
> 
> The stupidity of that Iranian tool reaches a new level when he talks about elections DURING A WAR ZONE and genocide that his dirty sect exemplified by the Iranian Mullah's support and arm. Just a few days ago 200 innocent Sunni Arabs, women, children and infants were massacred and their dirty mouth piece PressTV and the Syrian Child-Murderer TV tried to portray it as a massacre of the honorable Syrian opposition but they failed miserably since there is footage of Child-Murderers being behind that massacre.
> 
> Go make elections in Iran before meddling in the Arab world and give freedom to all the minorities (Kurds, Baluch, Azeri, Arabs, Turkmen etc.) that you oppress and whose lands you have stolen! Make your people protest and do not massacre them as in 2009, tool!
> 
> Do not worry about us Arabs and Sunnis. You are not welcome in our lands and we do not need your "help" or rather say poison.


lizard eater, if iran has managed to sow so much discord between arabs then there is something wrong with you arabs not the other way. You arabs always be dvided no matter if you come here and write 20 pages of arab nationalism lol. You guys are a bunch of divided f.ckers and will remain that inshaaallah lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1980Warrior said:


> lizard eater, if iran has managed to sow so much discord between arabs then there is something wrong with you arabs not the other way. You arabs always be dvided no matter if you come here and write 20 pages of arab nationalism lol. You guys are a bunch of divided f.ckers and will remain that inshaaallah lol



Who cares what a carpet seller and donkey originally from the steppes of Kazakhstan says? You are a foreigner in Arab matters. Better known as Ajami in Arabic.

We Arabs, especially the Sunni Arabs who form 90 percent of all Arabs, want nothing to do with your dirty sect or Iranian Mullah's who are committing genocide against our Muslim and Arab brothers and sisters in Syria in this very moment. 

Worry about your own failed country. You don't want another Arab conquest of your lands.

Beautiful avatar of your boyfriend btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> "If you want to know if you're in the right path, then look at your enemy's statements about you, if they are praising you, then be aware that something is wrong with you".



Funny you should say that, since Israel prefers the safety of Asads regime over some of the factions that fight against him. Indeed for the last 30+ years the Golan was the Israeli border that has seen less action than any other.

Sure, Asad is no friend to Israel, he did arm and support Hezballah even before the Iranians.


----------



## 1980Warrior

Hehe i see my comment hit a sensitive lizard nerve. Good keeo burning arab. Go blow yourself up to get your hairy 72 virgins hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Battle of Kursk said:


> hmmm, can you provide a source that the U.N held observations over the elections? because that's a lie. farther more Syrian law dictates that the president must come from the Ba'at party, effectively Asad was running against no competition. The last point is that he got over 97%. humans are argumentative, I could fathom 85% perhaps even 90% but 97%? come on.
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.


whether they have done it or not, they can do it now. and the low you are talking about was changed during the politic changes Asad accepted at the beginning of this crisis. observers can be from any country and with high numbers in every cities, Isn't this a better plan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Battle of Kursk said:


> Sure, Asad is no friend to Israel, he did arm and support Hezballah even before the Iranians.


No it is not possible since Hezbollah was created with the help of Khomeini who wanted to spread Islamic revolution to the region. even if hezbollah never accepted such Valiyat al-faqih for them.


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> They did do parliamentary elections with 250 seats and refused to show a breakdown on the votes in areas such as Homs. I'm not prejudging, this happened in 2012.
> 
> Good for you that you like your leader. That's not my point, but you can't speak like that and expect Arabs to be reasonable when you speak as if Syria is your country. So that's all I'm going to tell you and you should consider that. We know how the 'elections' work in Syria and we know what our people and the Syrian people want. The majority of course.
> 
> I tried to get AlHasani to also be more reasonable but you have to cooperate.


listen, in our news F$A are the ones who are committing the massacre in Syria ( It's about who trust whose news), so we will never accept to cooperate with them unless they win in an election, there is no other way out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1980Warrior

Hussein said:


> No it is not possible since Hezbollah was created with the help of Khomeini who wanted to spread Islamic revolution to the region. even if hezbollah never accepted such Valiyat al-faqih for them.



Shut the hell up bache mojahed... you know nothing.


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> listen, in our news F$A are the ones who are committing the massacre in Syria ( It's about who trust whose news), so we will never accept to cooperate with them unless they win in an election, there is no other way out.



Your news is not entirely true. And neither is any news. But it's more than guaranteed that the Assad government and forces committed numerous massacres. 

And what do you mean 'we won't accept....', I can't understand this.


----------



## al-Hasani

The 1 million dollar question is what foreigners like Iranian Mullah's who are disliked in the Arab world and especially in Syria, do in the heartland of the Arab world? This is a internal Arab conflict! The Jewish-Arab conflict has nothing to do with Iranian Mullah's either. The Syrians, fellow Sunni Arabs, have asked the help of their Arab brothers and sisters first of all before anyone else. Just like the Palestinians. The responsibility lies among us first of all. 

The obsession of meddling in the Arab and Sunni world will have its consequences. It already caused consequences and more is to follow.

I hope that the Iranian Mullah's will commit the huge mistake of sending troops to Syria in order to support the Child-Murderer so they will make a cemetery for them.

But they are well-known cowards who can only oppress civilians and support genocide and carpet bombing of whole cities and villages but otherwise they cannot do anything. The Iranian Mullah's have talked about attacking Israel and USA for 35 straight years and they curse both countries every Friday. But nothing has ever happened

The most tragicomical thing is that the moronic Iranian Mullah sect members do not understand that they are getting more hatred for each single day. Instead of doing the opposite they are digging their own graves and doing all those millions who oppose them a huge favor. Stupidity at its finest. There is no way that we Arabs will forget their dirty hand in Syria and everywhere else they have interfered in the Arab world.

Last post for now at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1980Warrior

Hahahaah al gohsani you seem to be a obsessed motherf.ucker hehe... keep thinking about iran all day long lizard eater hehe


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> No it is not possible since Hezbollah was created with the help of Khomeini who wanted to spread Islamic revolution to the region. even if hezbollah never accepted such Valiyat al-faqih for them.



Yeah, I did phrase it wrong I guess, what you write is true. What I meant is that up till recent years it was Syria who as providing the bulk of the weapons training and support, this has been shifting slowly to more direct Iranian support since the 2006 war.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

BeyondHeretic said:


> @500 , I tried to send you a PM , but the admins won't let me , seeeeeeeeeeee





BeyondHeretic said:


> I've so fallen for you ,





500 said:


> I told you I am a man. Its just avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

1980Warrior said:


> Why should iran get involved? We gave assad all the arms and now its up to him to retaliate or not. Keep us out of this s.hit



Don't you have a defence pact ?


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> Your news is not entirely true. And neither is any news. But it's more than guaranteed that the Assad government and forces committed numerous massacres.
> 
> And what do you mean 'we won't accept....', I can't understand this.


'we' refers to anyone that opposites F$A. and we are more than sure that F$A is committing the massacre, so as you can see it's a dead end. if you are looking for peace, election is the only solution (with any kind of observation), else continue your support of war.


----------



## 1980Warrior

Sinan said:


> Don't you have a defence pact ?



With syria yes. If syria is in a official war with country x we will come to help.


----------



## mohsen

al-Hasani said:


> The 1 million dollar question is what foreigners like Iranian Mullah's who are disliked in the Arab world and especially in Syria, do in the heartland of the Arab world? This is a internal Arab conflict! The Jewish-Arab conflict has nothing to do with Iranian Mullah's either. The Syrians, fellow Sunni Arabs, have asked the help of their Arab brothers and sisters first of all before anyone else. Just like the Palestinians. The responsibility lies among us first of all.
> 
> The obsession of meddling in the Arab and Sunni world will have its consequences. It already caused consequences and more is to follow.
> 
> I hope that the Iranian Mullah's will commit the huge mistake of sending troops to Syria in order to support the Child-Murderer so they will make a cemetery for them.
> 
> But they are well-known cowards who can only oppress civilians and support genocide and carpet bombing of whole cities and villages but otherwise they cannot do anything. The Iranian Mullah's have talked about attacking Israel and USA for 35 straight years and they curse both countries every Friday. But nothing has ever happened
> 
> The most tragicomical thing is that the moronic Iranian Mullah sect members do not understand that they are getting more hatred for each single day. Instead of doing the opposite they are digging their own graves and doing all those millions who oppose them a huge favor. Stupidity at its finest. There is no way that we Arabs will forget their dirty hand in Syria and everywhere else they have interfered in the Arab world.
> 
> Last post for now at least.


f~ck off your sectarian BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

1980Warrior said:


> Shut the hell up bache mojahed... you know nothing.


hey kid maybe your parents did't explain you:
Hezbollah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The ideology of Hezbollah has been summarized as Shi'i radicalism.[53][54][55] Hezbollah was largely formed with the aid of the Ayatollah Khomeini's followers in the early 1980s in order to spread Islamic revolution[56]





> Since the Supreme Leader of Iran is the ultimate clerical authority, Hezbollah's leaders have appealed to him "for guidance and directives in cases when Hezbollah's collective leadership [was] too divided over issues and fail[ed] to reach a consensus."[82] After the death of Iran's first Supreme Leader, Khomeini, Hezbollah's governing bodies developed a more "independent role" and appealed to Iran less often.[82]



you have a problem with this? you don't like what did Khomeini or you say it is a lie?

don't say me you don't know Chamran ? you're kiding me?


----------



## 1980Warrior

mohsen said:


> f~ck off your sectarian BS.



Thats what i told that braindead lizard eater. There is a higher chance for monkeys taking over the world then we see arab unity. These bedouin f.ckers have only one solution to everything : "blow yourself up in the middle of a crowd"


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> 'we' refers to anyone that opposites F$A. and we are more than sure that F$A is committing the massacre, so as you can see it's a dead end. if you are looking for peace, election is the only solution (with any kind of observation), else continue your support of war.



Well you need to be rational with me bro. The FSA isn't committing massacres. The Syrian military and Assad forces are doing so from the air and ground. We can argue about this all day long, but you don't get to decide the fate of the Syrian people and neither does the Iranian government. The last thing Assad is looking for is peace, he's looking for a surrender. This won't happen. He already destroyed most of the country and it's time for him and the corrupt system to go. Nobody is willing to go back to the same life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1980Warrior

Hossein... i have nothing to do with a bache mojahed like you. Go discuss politics with your fellow camp ashraf brothers hehe


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> The obsession of meddling in the Arab and Sunni world will have its consequences. It already caused consequences and more is to follow.



How about the Farsi involvement in Iraq? to my understanding Iran was supporting by arms and training the Shiites in Iraq in the semi civil war. As far as I know there were no direct consequences from the Suni-Arabs. I can extrapolate from that how it led to the Iranians over extending themselves in Syria (though the outcome is still shrouded in fog).

It seems like in the past decade it is the Shiits who have the upper hand, Iraq's leadership changing hands from Suini to shiits (through actions of USA, but nonetheless...), Lebanon demography shifting to Shiite majority. Through the strengthening alliance with Asad Iran could create a Shiite controlled belt from eastern Iran to the Mediterranean. 
All that in the time that the important Suni state of Egypt is wavering economically.

I am sure that many here have much better understanding than me concerning those issues, what do you think?


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> what I see is some tank carriers, some civilian vehicles and AD defense systems, which all of them existed around the base, as I said if your military was filming the operation you should show the moment of hitting images, not just images which god know when have been taken and are more like Google map images.


After 50 years footages will be released perhaps.



> this has been a missed target operation, and that's the reason Israel launched an attack on this base again, but another humiliation for your pilots.
> you have heard these names right? shmuel azar and eason ghari.


OK you can think that Israeli pilots missed that building. If it helps against your buthurt.  But you cant deny it was a nice caraboom.



Windjammer said:


> Isn't that like saying, " I fancy myself as the world policeman". !!!
> Albeit I'm no fan of the Syrian regime but did any attack ever mounted on Israel from Syria.....every action invites a reaction...the world would be a lot safer without an aggressor. !!


We cant be an aggressor since we are already in state of war with Syria. And we are not those who started that war.


----------



## al-Hasani

There is already Arab unity among Sunni Arabs which form 90 percent of all Arabs, your dumb Ajami carpet seller and donkey. You belong in the Kazakh steppe where you came from and no Arab or Sunni cares what an tiny minority of sect members say or think anyway. Worry about your own artificial country that is ruled by Mullah's who oppress the Kurds, Baluch, Arabs, Azeris and Turkmen and have stolen their lands!

Go flog yourself and cry cockroach.

Stay away from Arab lands or you will return as a cockroach as many of you did before.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD8MoSFO44k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Q) After watching the above video, fill the gap with the correct answer:

First response of SAA after Israeli raids on it's headquarters in the Capital was by bombarding............ .

A- Israel
B- FSA
c- Syrian cities and towns



No cheating guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

1980Warrior said:


> With syria yes. If syria is in a official war with country x we will come to help.



Than Syria has no trust in you. A direct attack to Syria's sovereignty and no response from Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1980Warrior

I thought you said you would stop posting in this thread for now you dirty lizard eater? You just came back cuz your s.hit dirty deserts were too hot to be in ? Anyway you have a perfect opportunity to make yourself a shaheed in syria and get your hairy 72 male virgins. Let me rub it again in your inferior bedouin illiterate face... only place for arab unity is the grave that assad has dug for you hehehehe.


----------



## Hussein

1980Warrior said:


> Hossein... i have nothing to do with a bache mojahed like you. Go discuss politics with your fellow camp ashraf brothers hehe


i did post enough anti Mek posts in this forum 
so your propaganda lies keep it in your mouth


----------



## mohsen

Sinan said:


> Than Syria has no trust in you. A direct attack to Syria's sovereignty and no response from Syria.


our defense agreement is based on the request of each other, which so far they didn't request it.


----------



## 1980Warrior

Sinan said:


> Than Syria has no trust in you. A direct attack to Syria's sovereignty and no response from Syria.



Read my post again.... damnit... why are people so dumb


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> they have used both missile and airplanes, Syrian media talks about hitting Israeli planes and channel 10 Israel announced that the fate of 2 of their pilots is unknown. Israel doesn't dare to send it's ground forces against a real military like Syria, and they have no way to extract them( if they remain alive).


I have an exclusive information for you: actually Syria shot down 26 Israel planes. 5 were shot down by Stealth fighter Kaker-313, 5 were shot down by Bavar-373 and remaining 16 ejected when saw Kaker-313 in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1980Warrior

mohsen said:


> our defense agreement is based on the request of each other, which so far they didn't request it.



I even posted it for that turk yet he quickly came and posted some nonesense. Defence pact will get activitated if one of the two countries get involved in a official war.


----------



## saif123

I can only expect this from you becuz you are the people who take Ali (R.A.) above the level of a prophet and some of you even compare Ali (R.A.) to Allah.


----------



## al-Hasani

1980Warrior said:


> I thought you said you would stop posting in this thread for now you dirty lizard eater? You just came back cuz your s.hit dirty deserts were too hot to be in ? Anyway you have a perfect opportunity to make yourself a shaheed in syria and get your hairy 72 male virgins. Let me rub it again in your inferior bedouin illiterate face... only place for arab unity is the grave that assad has dug for you hehehehe.



Go flog yourself and cry Kazakh nomad. Don't you have some carpets to sell or ride on your donkey? Enjoying the sanctions and the failed state that is called Iran? I don't hope your Mullah's have touched you in places that have damaged you for life. I hear that they like doing that. You are a tiny sect. You will always be that. 

My lineage is the Hasemite lineage and the oldest lineage in the world. All the way to Prophet Ibrahim (as) and Adem (as) and Hawwa (as).

Still crying about the Arab conquest Ajami?

The Syrian opposition will deal with you sect members. I don't even need to raise a finger. I will do my job through spreading the message do as will millions of others. 

Regarding suicide bombers then your artificial and Mullah regime champions in that discipline. How many thousands of little children did you send to the front to blow themselves up or how many thousands where used as cannon fodder? All done by the state and not the act of individual maniacs! All state-organized even!

Here is your suicide brigade:

Iran's Suicide Brigades: Terrorism Resurgent :: Middle East Quarterly

Here you have an 13 year old Iranian suicide bomber that is a hero all over Iran, LOL.

Mohammad Hossein Fahmideh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

His grave is even a site of pilgrimage. I guess one more pagan ritual will not hurt your sect.

It's a shame that your dirty Mullah's did not give you a key straight to hell before you were send to battle against the Iraqi forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> There is already Arab unity among Sunni Arabs which form 90 percent of all Arabs, your dumb Ajami carpet seller and donkey. You belong in the Kazakh steppe where you came from and no Arab or Sunni cares what an tiny minority of sect members say or think anyway. Worry about your own artificial country that is ruled by Mullah's who oppress the Kurds, Baluch, Arabs, Azeris and Turkmen and have stolen their lands!
> 
> Go flog yourself and cry cockroach.
> 
> Stay away from Arab lands or you will return as a cockroach as many of you did before.


haha funny gulf africans, i somethimes even doubt are you central-africans or arabs?
Anyways your stupid opinion doesnt change anything, Iran will support the Shia muslims and the axis of resistance. EVEN if USA decides to change its behaviour.

Another thing I wanted to add, Martyr Fahmide blew up a tank and was a fighter/soldier in a war. Never would an Iranian act as civilian and blow up innocent people. Also beheading is not part of our culture. It's typical part of salafi creed, other non-arabs and non-salafi-arabs/non-salafists like persians or kurds for example never do such animalistic deeds, it's abnormal



Sinan said:


> Than Syria has no trust in you. A direct attack to Syria's sovereignty and no response from Syria.


Syria is at the moment busy with stepping on roaches. Unfortunately the king-roach Israel abuses this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

1980Warrior said:


> I even posted it for that turk yet he quickly came and posted some nonesense. Defence pact will get activitated if one of the two countries get involved in a official war.



I will simply it for you than maybe you can understand. 

- Israel attacks Syria. 

- Syria has to retaliate but Syria is not strong enough to take Israel.

- Syria has defense agreement with Iran for this purpose if don't have enough firepower you call for your allies.

- Syria has the right to decleare war to Israel and call help from Iran, but Syria know Iran won't be any of help. So Syria does nothing.

Why always dumb people accuse others for dumbness.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

1980Warrior said:


> I thought you said you would stop posting in this thread for now you dirty lizard eater? You just came back cuz your s.hit dirty deserts were too hot to be in ? Anyway you have a perfect opportunity to make yourself a shaheed in syria and get your hairy 72 male virgins. Let me rub it again in your inferior bedouin illiterate face... only place for arab unity is the grave that assad has dug for you hehehehe.



Inferiority complex at it's best exclusively in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> Well you need to be rational with me bro. The FSA isn't committing massacres. The Syrian military and Assad forces are doing so from the air and ground. We can argue about this all day long, but you don't get to decide the fate of the Syrian people and neither does the Iranian government. The last thing Assad is looking for is peace, he's looking for a surrender. This won't happen. He already destroyed most of the country and it's time for him and the corrupt system to go. Nobody is willing to go back to the same life.


I'm rational, but we get our news from 2 different sources, in one side is U.S ,Europe, and GCC dictators and in the other side is Iran, Syria and Russia. you chose your side and I did too, you trust the news from that side and I trust this side. yeah, we don't have right to decide about Syrian people so do you, US and GCC dictators. and this is their troops who are in Syria, the very same country that is suppressing the protestors in Bahrain, so unless you run an election no I can trust your words about Asad and his regime.


----------



## al-Hasani

Gulf Africans? I am not from the Gulf region nor are there any Africans in the Gulf aside from immigrants and descendants of African slaves who only number 3-5 percent. Just as in parts of Iran btw. Iranians were slaves once as well, don't forget.

I am from Hejaz, the same region Prophet Muhammad (saws) came from and his family. I am a Meccan Hashemite. My ancestors were Sharifs of Makkah.

Do you also call them Africans when you cry for them and flog yourself in their name? I guess not, Kazakh Nomad. If not then keep quite. You can support your tiny sect members all you want as long as you do not support the genocide/killings of Sunnis and Arabs as you do in Syria. Then we will be against you.

Also don't talk about race. We all know that Iranians are mutts. Genetics prove this. You where ruled/conquered by so many peoples. Turks, Arabs, ancient Semitic peoples, Mongols, Gypsies etc. Hence why you have so many different group of people.

Posting pictures from Iraq and Palestine is not going to help you, Kazakh Nomad. Don't you have a donkey to ride on mutt? 

Iran is world champion in state-sponsored terrorism. Your Mullah's break all world records. Thousands of little brainwashed Iranian kids were used as cannon fodder against the Iraqi forces. 

You have a 13 year old Iranian suicide bomber who is a national hero and whose grave is a place of pilgrimage. I guess when you are a sect then another pagan ritual does not hurt.

Worry about your poor and isolated country that is about to fall apart. Then I will enjoy living in one of the most rich areas in the world with the biggest Muslim economy and Middle Eastern economy, with the fastest growing economy and in blessed and beautiful lands.

Here are your cartons that teach children suicide bombing:

Iranian cartoon teaches children suicide bombing.mp4 - YouTube

Make sure to say hello to your boyfriend on your avatar.

Anyway I have wasted enough time with you. Go enjoy a Mullah and your failed country. I hope that not too many webpages are blocked and that you can survive the day. Maybe a few carpet bombs or two, like the Child-Murderer your Mullahs support in Syria have done regularly, will help you regain your senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sarthak

^^  A Yemeni calling Iran a failed state. Stupid bedouin , Iran's GDP per capita is 7 times that of your poor country. Yemen is where Iran was 200 years ago , both economically and socially. No go wash your camels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Bashar and Hassan Nasserallat: "If any single missile falls into Syria, we will burn Tal Aviv".

Aljazeera: "But, Mr.Shahadah, you haven't responded to any of Israeli raids!?"

Mr.Shahadah: "Idiot! We clearly said a single missile, but 3 were used."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1980Warrior

al-Hasani said:


> Gulf Africans? I am not from the Gulf region nor are there any Africans in the Gulf aside from immigrants and descendants of African slaves who only number 3-5 percent. Just as in parts of Iran btw. Iranians were slaves once as well, don't forget.
> 
> I am from Hejaz, the same region Prophet Muhammad (saws) came from and his family. I am a Meccan Hashemite. My ancestors were Sharifs of Makkah.
> 
> Do you also call them Africans when you cry for them and flog yourself in their name? I guess not, Kazakh Nomad. If not then keep quite. You can support your tiny sect members all you want as long as you do not support the genocide/killings of Sunnis and Arabs as you do in Syria. Then we will be against you.
> 
> Also don't talk about race. We all know that Iranians are mutts. Genetics prove this. You where ruled/conquered by so many peoples. Turks, Arabs, ancient Semitic peoples, Mongols, Gypsies etc. Hence why you have so many different group of people.
> 
> Posting pictures from Iraq and Palestine is not going to help you, Kazakh Nomad. Don't you have a donkey to ride on mutt?
> 
> Iran is world champion in state-sponsored terrorism. Your Mullah's break all world records. Thousands of little brainwashed Iranian kids were used as cannon fodder against the Iraqi forces.
> 
> You have a 13 year old Iranian suicide bomber who is a national hero and whose grave is a place of pilgrimage. I guess when you are a sect then another pagan ritual does not hurt.
> 
> Worry about your poor and isolated country that is about to fall apart. Then I will enjoy living in one of the most rich areas in the world with the biggest Muslim economy and Middle Eastern economy, with the fastest growing economy and in blessed and beautiful lands.
> 
> Here are your cartons that teach children suicide bombing:
> 
> Iranian cartoon teaches children suicide bombing.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> Make sure to say hello to your boyfriend on your avatar.


Once again this dirty Arab is showing his very clear inferior side. Atleast Iranians did self suicide for their nation, what did motherf.uckers Arab do for ? for what cause ? for a religion that allows you to marry your 72 hairy virgins you dirty arab hehe ?

You know this yourself that you can have a big mouth here but on the ground it is a whole different story. Lets have a look at the Arab world :

In Syria, there is a civil war
In Libya, more then 40.000 deaths and they killed their ruler in such a barbarian way that the world got shocked looool... this is arab culture for you !!
In Egypt, foreign women get harassed in your national squares by horney takfiri wahabis hehe and people made sitting in squares a national festivity hehe.
In Saudi Arabia it is forbidden for Women to drive a car or even ride a bycycle hehehe, this is your Arab unity and culture al gohsani. This is your wonderful Arab unity hehehe

In Tunisia, still a mess, people cant even elect their representatives, meaning they are confused f.uckers
In Jordan, there is this unelected Monarchy who licks the Jewish Israeli as.ses so it can stay in power hehe

In Lebanon, you have luck that we are there otherwise this would be a failed state too hehe
In Bahrain and Qatar there are these 2 fat sheikhs that do not respect the wishes of their local shia people, opressing them with guns.

In Kuwait and UAE they talk about disbanding Alqaeda cells but at same time send their Jihadis into Syria hehe.

Al Hassani, no matter how much you jump and down, you Arabs will remain divided f.uckers, you will always be dictated by foreigners, by Iranians,Chinese,Russians,Americans etc. You cant decide your own future, and this is written on your forehead, it is embedded in your soul hehe. Al Hassani, you are a Arab lizard eater, your ancestors are known of spreading your religion with Sword, you are a barbaric Anmal. The most disgusting Iranian would look like a prophet compared to the Best Arab hehe. Now go fuc.k a 9 year old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

sarthak said:


> ^^  A Yemeni calling Iran a failed state. Stupid bedouin , Iran's GDP per capita is 7 times that of your poor country. Yemen is where Iran was 200 years ago , both economically and socially. No go wash your camels.



I am not from Yemen nor do I live there, dumb Hindu. Go worship a cow. My mother is Yemeni though and I am immensely proud of that. Such a beautiful, ancient and unique country that is praised by everyone that has visited it regardless of origin. Same with it's ancient culture and wonderful cuisine.

Funny that is coming from an Indian. The country which has the highest amount of poor and starving people who are in hunger. India on that regard is a massively failed country with 100 of MILLIONS of poor people. Not to mention all the frequent rapes and slums and general dirt.

Yemen is a fertile land and has tropical climate in many areas. Famous for it's coffee, tea, banana production and other tropical fruits. Rice included. It is one of the oldest civilians in the entire world. Queen Sheba is the oldest known queen in world history. Yemen and Yemeni people have been blessed by Prophet Muhammad (saws) and even the Bible and Talmud talks wonders about them.

Also don't forget that Yemen hosted poor Indian immigrants and treated them well.

Iran is 3 times bigger than Yemen and has a population that is 3 times bigger. 

Next time try compare Monaco with USA. 

Moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 1980Warrior

sarthak said:


> ^^  A Yemeni calling Iran a failed state. Stupid bedouin , Iran's GDP per capita is 7 times that of your poor country. Yemen is where Iran was 200 years ago , both economically and socially. No go wash your camels.


He is a poor dirty Arab that still lives in a mudhouse hehe. Iranian citizens had much better life 5000 years ago then he has now looooooooool hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

lol, thread fukd up beyond repair!!!!!!!!
wheres mosamania, he usually fixes these situations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Really? Last time I checked the GDP pr. person in KSA is many times higher than that of the failed and poor state called Iran. Looking at the Gulf coast on the Arabian Peninsula and comparing that with the Iranian coast on the other side is like comparing the slums of India with Monaco and Saint-Tropez. So don't make me laugh.

Moreover KSA has the biggest economy in the entire Muslim world and Middle East. The fastest growing as well.

On the other hand you ride your donkey while selling carpets and pistachios and living under sanctions and a failed state. Ever wondered why so many Iranians immigrated to the Arabian Peninsula once and why so many risk their lives to do that to this very day?

I don't see any Arabs or foreigners for that matter risking their lives to emigrate to the failed, poor and isolated state this is called Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Gulf Africans? I am not from the Gulf region *nor are there any Africans in the Gulf aside from immigrants and descendants of African slaves who only number 3-5 percent. *Just as in parts of Iran btw. Iranians were slaves once as well, don't forget.
> 
> Make sure to say hello to your boyfriend on your avatar.


You repeat to much the same thing... please keep it short. *I talk about your race because I see you are acting like a nazi here. I think there is much more black slave blood in saudi arabs than only 3% or 4%. Google saudi soccer team, i think at least 70% are central africans. You should go back to your original place, I know it's sad that your ancestors were brought for slavery to what is named saudi arabie today.*

And dont come with this semitic bemitic nonsense because indo-europeans and asians are superior with the total of lands, technology, money etc. 6 million little semites were burned by their masters in World war 2 and many more were killed by indo-europeans attacking them and now even guarding the incompetent lizard eaters and their wifes in the persian gulf region.

If you want to make such semitic pemitic bullshit stories, then i can write 1000 for you. Do I as Iranian care about semitic pemitic lunatic indo-european hahaha.. go and look for help lizard eater. Just count how many years sassanids, acheamenids, parthians conquered you. However not the deserts, no one ever would conquer desert.

And lizard eater, the 13 year old hero you are talking about blew up tanks, not civilians. And he was a soldier/fighter in a war situation. Get this through your lizard brains dear gulf african/descent of african slaves (60-70% of saudis, just google saudi soccer team). I really think you're not arabs but central-africans.

And please dont export your "culture of terrorism" , as Al-Maliki mentioned, to Iraq, Syria, Iran. Stop with beheading and blowing up civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Doritos11 said:


> lol, thread fukd up beyond repair!!!!!!!!
> wheres mosamania, he usually fixes these situations



Agreed...Moderation is needed here ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

al-Hasani said:


> I am not from Yemen nor do I live there, dumb Hindu. My mother is Yemeni though and I am immensely proud of being that. Such a beautiful, ancient and unique country that is praised by everyone that has visited it regardless or origin.
> 
> Funny that is coming from an Indian. The country which most people who are in hunger and who is a massively failed country with 100 of MILLIONS of poor people. Not to mention all the frequent rapes and slums and general dirt.
> 
> Yemen is a fertile land and has tropical climate in many areas. Famous for it's coffee, tea, banana production and other tropical fruits. Rice included. It is one of the oldest civilians in the entire world. Queen Sheba is the oldest known queen in world history. Yemen and Yemeni people have been blessed by Prophet Muhammad (saws) and even the Bible and Talmud talks wonders about them.
> 
> Also don't forget that Yemen hosted poor Indian immigrants and treated them well.



 It's beautiful only for you desert dweller. A Bedouin will find Switzerland and Canada ugly compared to his desert wasteland. No one except Yemenis praise Yemen you retard. It's known as a dirty terrorist $hithole where Osama was born. Btw Yemeni, Yemen's GDP per capita is 1000 dollars lower than India. Your country is a poor $hithole failed state. India is a technologically advanced country capable of sending probes to the moon , satellites into space .Meanwhile , you primitive Yemenis are learning the art of Camel Breading. In India , yes , women get raped. In your country , guys even rape goats and cows because they are sexually frustrated , or even better ,they blow themselves up in other countries. Going by statistics , India's rape rate is several times lower than that of Yemen. Go sing songs of Praise for your useless country elsewhere. For everyone else except Yemenis, Yemen is a poor failed state that is a burden on the planet inhabited by low IQ suicide bombers like yourself. There is nothing beautiful or unique about that wasteland. Maybe you should export all that sand to India. We are an advanced race that will make silicon chips out of it. Now again , go back to camel riding. 
Yemenis are so poor they can't even afford to pay attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## misty

FSA are obvious Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Semitic culture is the oldest in the world. Open a history book. Queen Sheba alone predates any Persian culture. The word Persian did not even exist at that time, LOL.

Asians is not a race, dumbo. Arabs are Asians as well. Europeans have nothing to do with you people.

In fact the first Europeans, ancient Greeks and Romans, came to Southern Europe from current day Levant/Near East. Arab/Semitic lands. This is why many Greek/Cypriot/Italian people have the same genetics as current day Arabs (J1, J2 etc.).

LOL, a 13 year old soldier. So suicide bombers are heroes now? Funny. I suggest that you people blow yourself up now. Preferably against your enemies. Then the poison of the Middle East might be removed.

That cow worshipper was just probably raped while writing that funny post. You have a great imagination cow worshipper. I will give you that. Take a bath next time. I can smell the dirty smell from here. Did you drink, you know what, from the cow you worship?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Doritos11 said:


> lol, thread fukd up beyond repair!!!!!!!!
> wheres mosamania, he usually fixes these situations



I think he's no more a mod. So a suicide troll fvcked up the entire thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saif123

Israel kicked Assad's *** 3 times till yet but this coward's armed forces and Shabeeha thugs are busy in massacring innocent civilians. Let's wait and watch when the champions of Islam and Palestine cause (Assad, Hiballat and Majoos Iran) respond to these attacks or will never dare to respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## stuka-j87

it is funny that this Yamani camel rider calls Iran faild country ! Do you have a the thing that can be called country ?
half of your so called country is under control of Al-Qaeda and the other half is under our Shia brother Houthis..

Iran supports in terrorism ? So look the Al-Qaeda most of them are from your so called country and Saudi Arabia! 

your country man now are in Afghanistan fighting for Taliban and kill innocent Afghan and Pakistani children.

Taliban brainwashed innocent Afghan and Pakistani children in school supported by Saudi Arabia money and turned them against their countryman ......every where that you guys arrive the death and savagery enter !



> Queen Sheba



you need to learn the difference between mythology and history !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Moreover KSA has the *biggest economy* in the entire *Muslim world and Middle East*. The fastest growing as well.



Ehmmm... I think you forget someone


----------



## BronzePlaque

Sinan said:


> Ehmmm... I think you forget someone



Yeah..Indonesia is the biggest one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Semitic culture is the oldest in the world. Open a history books. Queen Sheba alone predates any Persian culture. The word Persian did not even exist at that time, LOL.
> 
> Asians is not a race, dumbo. Arabs are Asians as well. Europeans have nothing to do with you people.
> 
> In fact the first Europeans, ancient Greeks and Romans, came to Southern Europe from current day Levant/Near East. Arab/Semitic lands. This is why many Greek/Cypriot/Italian people have the same genetics as current day Arabs (J1, J2 etc.).
> 
> LOL, a 13 year old soldier. So suicide bombers are heroes now? Funny. I suggest that you people blow yourself up now. Preferably against your enemies. Then the poison of the Middle East might be removed.


Yeah yeah yeah... semites were this that, *but saudis are central africans (google saudi soccer team, 70% have black slave ancestors ).* Semite slaves were gassed by german indo-europeans in world war 2 and they killed many arabs because of gulf cowards (who have slave ancestry). Hahaha now when i start your version of stories you cry... uhhh uhhhhh Indo-Europeans have nothing to do with Iranians.
Semites have nothing do with black saudi africans you *lizard hunter* hahah

Dont ******* start this racial stories about pumitic somitic cause I have 100's of them for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

misty said:


> FSA are obvious Zionists.



God bless Zionists and Zionism if they are Zionists.


----------



## sarthak

al-Hasani said:


> Semitic culture is the oldest in the world. Open a history book. Queen Sheba alone predates any Persian culture. The word Persian did not even exist at that time, LOL.
> 
> Asians is not a race, dumbo. Arabs are Asians as well. Europeans have nothing to do with you people.
> 
> In fact the first Europeans, ancient Greeks and Romans, came to Southern Europe from current day Levant/Near East. Arab/Semitic lands. This is why many Greek/Cypriot/Italian people have the same genetics as current day Arabs (J1, J2 etc.).
> 
> LOL, a 13 year old soldier. So suicide bombers are heroes now? Funny. I suggest that you people blow yourself up now. Preferably against your enemies. Then the poison of the Middle East might be removed.
> 
> That cow worshipper was just probably raped while writing that funny post. You have a great imagination cow worshipper. I will give you that. Take a bath next time. I can smell the dirty smell from here. Did you drink, you know what, from the cow you worship?



self delete


----------



## Serpentine

That moment when Israel and Arab countries are on the same page,as they have always been,covertly or not,since 1973.
They are all the same,with same goals,only with different language,one Hebrew and one Arabic.
They funny thing is,they all blame Syria for not responding to the attack,but none of them have even raised a finger against Israel since their humiliating defeat in 1973 and 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

BronzePlaque said:


> Yeah..Indonesia is the biggest one



Bro..... You are really something  

Okay lets just say in ME than.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

double post:


----------



## Shahin Vatani

al-Hasani said:


> Semitic culture is the oldest in the world. Open a history book. Queen Sheba alone predates any Persian culture.



Just because something is old, doesn't mean it's good. A piece of fossilised donkey turd from 10,000 BC is older then the Mona Lisa. Doesn't make it more valuable. Same comparison can be made between your desert culture and Iranian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Its not my call but i think @Era_923 mate you should do some cleaning...Too much of racism and hatred going on here..And also lots of off-topic posts obviously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shahin Vatani said:


> Just because something is old, doesn't mean it's good. A piece of fossilised donkey turd from 10,000 BC is older then the Mona Lisa. Doesn't make it more valuable. Same comparison can be made between your desert culture and Iranian culture.


It's just the continuation of the sumerian culture, which the semites copied. There were old Elamite, Sumerian and recently discovered indus valley civilizations. 

Dont go into semitic/pemitic discussions because this is the way this lizard hunter negroid saudi tries to fight against his inferiority (google saudi soccer team, 70% of saudis are descent of black slaves, afterwards named zanj/zinj people who revolted against slavery haha).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yeah, I know. Your Kazakh culture is not much to brag about. Afro-Arabs make up 10 percent of the population of KSA. There is nothing wrong with that. Blacks make up 15 percent of the entire American population and they also dominate sport. Be it American football and basketball considering their numbers. That's because Black people are known to be the most athletic and powerful athletes. That's hardly a surprise.

I read genetics and do not care what a illiterate user thinks. Your opinion does not matter anything anyway.

Also learn English. You are hardly understandable. Don't they teach English in Iran? I heard that the Mullah's teach Arabic which is a good thing. Then you might learn a world language.



BronzePlaque said:


> Yeah..Indonesia is the biggest one



Well, Indonesia and Turkey have a slightly bigger GDP (both KSA, Turkey and Indonesia) are in the top 20 in the world in terms of GDP far ahead of any other Muslim/Middle Eastern countries. In fact all 3 are situated between number 20-15. The point though is that KSA is a much more developed country than let's say Indonesia. The reason why the GDP is higher is because they have a population of 230 million. So not comparable. Same with Turkey who has a population that is 2.5 timers bigger.

Also it is less developed (Turkey) overall. Especially the rural and Kurdish areas. 

Lastly some people regard Turkey as a European country while others do not.



Now we know the truth face of this dirty and smelly cow worshipper. Go worship your 1000 different Gods pagan. Worry about all the HUNDRED OF MILLIONS of starving Indians (most in the world) and nearly 800 MILLION poor people. Make sure not to get raped while writing the reply.

Let's also not forget that there are 3 million Indians in Arab lands. I wonder why they emigrated?



99,9 percent of the world's countries would exceed India in every single department if they had such a big population! 

We don't need monkeys/animals. We already have you around here to entertain us. I can already smell the dirt and slums through my computer screen in that unknown India slum city of yours. I wonder if the dirty Ganges river where you burn humans go through your city? After all dirt is synonymous with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Era_923 said:


> That moment when Israel and Arab countries are on the same page,as they have always been,covertly or not,since 1973.
> 
> They are all the same,with same goals,only with different language,one Hebrew and one Arabic.


Not cool 
Terrorists are terrorists, to simplify it for you my friend, take Qaeda as an example, they have been fighting USA and Israel, but no one blamed us or other for being on the same page with them for fighting Qaeda. The same thing goes with your intimate relations with the USA in Iraq and Afghanistan, and not to forget the little help you got from I.S.R.A.E.L in the 80s to fight Iraq.


Era_923 said:


> They funny thing is,they all blame Syria for not responding to the attack,but none ofthem have even raised a finger against Israel since their humiliating defeat in 1973 and 1967.



Actually, not an inch from GCC, Jordan or Egypt is occupied by Israel, and as far as I remember, Israel have not dared to attack us since 1973 victory. It's only Bashar the joke who sold Al-Golan and hasn't dared to get back one inch since then.

And By the by, if I were you, I would never use wards like "humiliating" and "defeats" regarding our countries. Consider it a friendly advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Falcon29

Back on topic.....

It seems that now Syria is saying all options are open the US may consider jumping in and conducting aerial strikes....not confirmed yet. 

US source: Obama leaning toward US aerial strike in Syria - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## al-Hasani

I never posted any picture of myself on the internet and certainly not on a public forum, Kazakh nomad. Nor do I know that forum. In fact I am only a member of a football forum and Arabic forums apart from this one. 
I keep pictures to Facebook, Gypsy. Secondly I, like any other Hashemite, am Middle Eastern looking and I am certainly not small but tall like most Hejazis. I am 1.91 cm tall. Also I am only interested in women so find a Iranian gay that can entertain you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VO-BwkiQ68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKuT3fnZLnc

 I can just imagine the sissy Persian language. So fitting, LOL!



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not cool
> Terrorists are terrorists, to simplify it for you my friend, take Qaeda as an example, they have been fighting USA and Israel, but no one blamed us or other for being on the same page with them for fighting Qaeda. The same thing goes with your intimate relations with the USA in Iraq and Afghanistan, and not to forget the little help you got from I.S.R.A.E.L in the 80s to fight Iraq.
> 
> Actually, not an inch from GCC, Jordan or Egypt is occupied by Israel, and as far as I remember, Israel have not dared to attack us since 1973 victory. It's only Bashar the joke who sold Al-Golan and hasn't dared to get back one inch since then.
> 
> And By the by, if I were you, I would never use wards like "humiliating" and "defeats". Consider it a friendly advice.



The Child-Murderer is a living joke. Israel has occupied the Golan Heights for years and he has done nothing. Neither after the recent attacks. Great "axis of resistance".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

ResurgentIran said:


> hahahahahaha i choked in laugh



You would laugh more if you saw his pic lol. Unfortunately the mods deleted it as he was getting bullied too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

I believe Iran said that an attack on Syria was an attack on Iran,where is Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

*I thought Iran said an attack on Syria is like an Attack on Iran !* 

*Israel bombed Asshead 3 times already so where the hell is the dirty Mullahs ? LMAO*


----------



## 1980Warrior

JUBA said:


> *Israel bombed Asshead 3 times already so where the hell is the dirty Mullahs ? LMAO*



they are sitting in the middle of the saudi desert

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Report: Syria stations missile batteries aimed at Israel | JPost | Israel News

............


----------



## al-Hasani

Seeing hallucinations is a bad thing. For all you know I might be Icelandic, American or Indian. Post that supposed picture if it ever existed. Go along.



T-123456 said:


> I believe Iran said that an attack on Syria was an attack on Iran,where is Iran?



The Kazakh Nomads/Gypsies are busy touching little boys.



JUBA said:


> *I thought Iran said an attack on Syria is like an Attack on Iran !*
> 
> *Israel bombed Asshead 3 times already so where the hell is the dirty Mullahs ? LMAO*



The Kazakh Nomads here are ready to self-explode like their 13 year old suicide bomber that is a national hero and his grave is a pilgrimage site!

Pagans don't change overnight I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

1980Warrior said:


> they are sitting in the middle of the saudi desert



So you saying your Mullahs are hiding in our desert like the rats they are ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

al-Hasani said:


> Semitic culture is the oldest in the world. Open a history book. Queen Sheba alone predates any Persian culture. The word Persian did not even exist at that time, LOL.
> 
> Asians is not a race, dumbo. Arabs are Asians as well. Europeans have nothing to do with you people.
> 
> In fact the first Europeans, ancient Greeks and Romans, came to Southern Europe from current day Levant/Near East. Arab/Semitic lands. This is why many Greek/Cypriot/Italian people have the same genetics as current day Arabs (J1, J2 etc.).
> 
> LOL, a 13 year old soldier. So suicide bombers are heroes now? Funny. I suggest that you people blow yourself up now. Preferably against your enemies. Then the poison of the Middle East might be removed.
> 
> That cow worshipper was just probably raped while writing that funny post. You have a great imagination cow worshipper. I will give you that. Take a bath next time. I can smell the dirty smell from here. Did you drink, you know what, from the cow you worship?



Go read about Jiroft civilization and Shahre-sukhteh (Burned city) and you sea which is older and more advanced . Iranic culture or Semitic culture and j2 is not Semite at all it is iranic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

sarthak said:


> Why did he post his pic? Were there other male camels on the thread who he wanted to impress?



In that forum he was pretending to be Iraqi. He was saying the exact same stuff he is here. About semetic culture and civilization and Kazakh nomads. Word for word same guy. Anyway the Iraqis figured out he was a Saudi/Yemeni and a fake Iraqi. So he posted a picture to try and prove he is Iraqi. Well that idea severely backfired lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

As far as I am concerned, I don't care who stops the ongoing slaughtering machine of people in Syria, be it Lucifer himself, Israel or anybody else, all I care about is to stop it. It's funny how Iranians here are crying over an Israeli raid after they have been supporting slaughtering Muslims for 3 years, mainly children and women. History will not forgive you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

So after the Israeli airstrike on Asshead he decide to respond to the attack by bombing his own cities, << nice resistance there, LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

1980Warrior said:


> No, i mean your Mullahs are having fun times with 9 year old girls in the middle of the desert with their dry mouths hehehe



We dont have Mullahs here, 

however speaking of young children:


----------



## stuka-j87

> As far as I am concerned, I don't care who stops the ongoing slaughtering machine of people in Syria, be it Lucifer himself, Israel or anybody else




That's why you can always see the Al-Qaeda flag in FSA video posted on internet !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

@1980Warrior > mind you shut up and go to another forum with your racist ideology.
We have gay in Iran too. You are strange person: you are happy someone said our prophet was a child abuser , you congratulate the guy saying that because he said our prophet was Arab... this is sick.

BACK TO TOPIC pls
@Hazzy997 > yeah i was thinking the same as this article. this seems more a message from Israel.


> said that Israel sent a sign to Iran, Hezbollah and perhaps also to the US that the situation is worsening.


in another forum someone well informed in Israel said it was not only a sign for Hezbollah or Syria but for all of them... that Israel cares about what is happening and will be careful that none is having such weapons they can use against Israel.


----------



## rajvoSa

What is the biggest success of Israel attacking Syria? That brutal videos still coming from Banyas are no longer news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

al-Hasani said:


> There never was such picture, cow worshipper since I have never posted a picture of myself on a public forum. That's not something people do unless they like to get involved in illegal activities such as homosexual/raping underage girls as is the norm in India. I wonder what you guys rape seeing that you look like this and are dwarfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sexy and I know it




LMAO


----------



## al-Hasani

Seeing hallucinations is a bad thing. For all you know I might be Icelandic, American or Indian. Post that supposed picture if it ever existed. Go along post that picture instead of making up hallucinations here Gypsy. Don't be ashamed of how you look. Not everyone can be tall and good-looking. Arabs are well-known to be good-looking people. That is widely known. Go ask your gay community.

Secondly Iraqis (the Arabs) themselves are know to be dark-skinned in the Arab world much like the Egyptians. Several poems about that and this is widely known. Also I do not seen any problem with that. If Middle Eastern looking = dark then I am glad to be a dark since the MIddle Eastern look is the best one.

You must have some obsession about Blacks. Did a black Iranian do something to you?

Seek help.

As, I said you don't know me and nobody on this forum know me. Just as I do not know how you look although I can imagine seeing a Gypsy/Kazakh nomad that is a Ahmedinajad lookalike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

JUBA said:


> We dont have Mullahs here,
> 
> however speaking of young children:



That is Iraq not Iran. What a fail lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## stuka-j87

> That is Iraq not Iran. What a fail lol.



 indeed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

http://www.********.com/view?i=d16_1367760953

Israeli Strike Aftermath Footage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Shahin Vatani said:


> That is Iraq not Iran. What a fail lol.



He is still a Mullah, you dirty Mullahs are all alike


----------



## Falcon29

LIVE BLOG: Israel launches second Syria strike in two days, sources say - Diplomacy & Defense - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

4:11 P.M. Free Syria Army spokesman Loay al-Mikdad: We condemn Israeli aggression in Syrian territory, but have no connection to it &#8230; The regime will continue making idle threats like it has done so for 42 years &#8230; The Assad regime is on its way out despite all its efforts to divert attention away. (Jack Khoury)


----------



## al-Hasani

JUBA said:


> LMAO



Yeah, that's impossibel to top. Meanwhile Indian girls droll about tall and good-looking Arab/Middle Eastern men. I have been approached by several Indian girls but I politely refused. You know why now.


----------



## 1980Warrior

What a fail, the pictures posted by that dirty Arab is still much more better then the pics i have seen of ugly Yemenites and other dirty black coal looking Arabs. Al Hassani, you will always remain a subhuman Arab, dont forget this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahin Vatani

JUBA said:


> He is still a Mullah, you dirty Mullahs are all alike



Bin Laden was a saudi. All you saudis are all alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

eajvoSA said:


> What is the biggest success of Israel attacking Syria? That brutal videos still coming from Banyas are no longer news.



What Iran and Serbia did to Muslims are the very same, but the only difference is that Serbia was honest and brave, they fought in the name of Christianity while Iran slaughter Muslims in the name of guess what? Islam!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1980Warrior

Hussein said:


> @1980Warrior > mind you shut up and go to another forum with your racist ideology.
> We have gay in Iran too. You are strange person: you are happy someone said our prophet was a child abuser , you congratulate the guy saying that because he said our prophet was Arab... this is sick.


 Hossein, ey ridam to dahane oon peyghambare dayooset pedarsag. Ridam to oon heykale zeshtet.
go eat a baguette you french living waste and stop spreading your bs on forums


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> Report: Syria stations missile batteries aimed at Israel | JPost | Israel News
> 
> ............


they have been aimed at Israel from beginning of their creation, Israelis just want to bring some excuse for their attacks, some sort of damage control in the world's mind. also I saw the video of targeted areas, some easy targets in open areas, the goal of these attacks has been provoking Syria into a war for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What Iran and Serbia did to Muslims are the very same, but the only difference is that Serbia was honest and brave, they fought in the name of Christianity while Iran slaughter Muslims in the name of guess what? Islam!!


Yes, Serbia was indeed very brave for amputating childrens' arms off...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@al-Hasani 

Plz, don't post graphic pictures. 

Damn, how am I supposed to have dinner now?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## stuka-j87

> good-looking Arab/Middle Eastern men


Your Saudi Brother don't like good-looking Arab/Middle Eastern men! they deport them ! they prefer camel face men !

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ortedly-deports-3-men-being-too-handsome.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

T-123456 said:


> I believe Iran said that an attack on Syria was an attack on Iran,where is Iran?



Don't waste your breath mate. They are good at being loud and making racist jokes nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1980Warrior

@sarthak, 

Question: What do you call a man with his hand up a camel's ***?
Answer: Arab mechanic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Shahin Vatani said:


> Bin Laden was a saudi. All you saudis are all alike.



Lol, Bin Laden is not a Mullah ya persian.


----------



## al-Hasani

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4246520 said:


> @al-Hasani







That's just a few man. They are everywhere. Even in real life. No wonder they merge like rats. They can't marry other people so they multiply like rats.

On the other hand Arabs are known to get every women they want because women in general, regardless of race, find us very attractive. Goes for all Middle Eastern people. That's why you have so many Arab that are a mixture.

After they have worshipped cows, taking bathes in the smelly Ganges river where they burn dead people and use as "toilet" (LOL).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

@WebMaster

This thread turned from Israel bombing Syria to Persians doing what they do best which is being racist, and this is the second time.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@eajvoSA 

Don't get me wrong bro, I meant by "brave", is that Serbia didn't try to hide it's true identity like Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

1980Warrior said:


> Hossein, ey ridam to dahane oon peyghambare dayooset pedarsag. Ridam to oon heykale zeshtet.
> go eat a baguette you french living waste and stop spreading your bs on forums



wow.. you know my generation we never teached to speak like this and insult so badly 

do you have balls to say it in English to the other ? 

for non farsi speakers: he insults so badly prophet that i prefer no even translate it

Note: if you have problems with French speak to a French guy not an Iranian. thx


----------



## rajvoSa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What Iran and Serbia did to Muslims are the very same, but the only difference is that Serbia was honest and brave, they fought in the name of Christianity while Iran slaughter Muslims in the name of guess what? Islam!!



what islam, it's all about power & selfishness. No vision, nothing. All region showed nothing but that. Not only Iran. This shithead should have been bombed by Arabs a year ago, and finished. Israel took the chance not only to criple Assad or Hzb, but future Syrian army too - We all know that oposition isn't fan of Israel, maybe even more hostile to it then Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4246469 said:


> ********.com - Israeli Strike Aftermath Footage - Al Manar TV [ENGLISH]
> 
> Israeli Strike Aftermath Footage



I saw your signature " Rashid ad-Din Sinan - 'The Old Man of the Mountain' " What does Sinan means in your language ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Aeronaut 
Deal with this my man ._.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4246520 said:


> @al-Hasani



Lol me neither, I scrolled down very fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

LOL. Enough is enough guys, it's been over 6 pages now....

Back on topic......

IDF Closes Off Airspace over Haifa - Defense/Security - News - Israel National News


----------



## Shahin Vatani

Hussein said:


> wow.. you know my generation we never teached to speak like this and insult so badly
> 
> do you have balls to say it in English to the other ?
> 
> for non farsi speakers: he insults so badly prophet that i prefer no even translate it
> 
> Note: if you have problems with French speak to a French guy not an Iranian. thx



I always see you confronting Iranians on this forum. Here is a tip for you. If you don't like what someone says, go to their page and press the ignore/block button.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

al-Hasani said:


> Yeah, that's impossibel to top. Meanwhile Indian girls droll about tall and good-looking Arab/Middle Eastern men. I have been approached by several Indian girls but I politely refused. You know why now.



Believe me when they think about middle eastern man they dont think about saudi African slave descent people named Zanj. They think about about lighter skin people just like some indian bollywood actors for example John Abraham who is part Iranian descent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israel 'Opting to Contain' Nuclear Iran? - Middle East - News - Israel National News


Arrow launch (file)
IDF Spokesman's Unit
Israel is considering partnering with several Sunni-Muslim Arab states in a U.S.-brokered defense alliance that would be aimed at containing a nuclear Iran, the Sunday Times reported, citing an unnamed Israeli official.

The alliance would see Israel teaming up with Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Turkey and the United Arab Emirates to forge a Middle East "moderate crescent" to "contain" Iran, rather than confront it, according to Russian website RT, which quoted the Times.

According to the report, such an alliance would give Israel access to radar stations in Saudi Arabia and the UAE in exchange for its own early warning radar information and anti-ballistic missile defense systems, the source told the Sunday Times. The report suggested that Jordan would be protected by Israel&#8217;s Arrow long-range anti-missile batteries.

&#8220;The plan is to start with information-sharing about Iran&#8217;s ballistic missiles,&#8221; said an Israeli official.


*Turkey has dismissed the report. &#8220;These are manipulative reports which have nothing to do with the reality,&#8221; a Turkish Foreign Ministry official told Hürriyet Daily News.
*

.................


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL. Enough is enough guys, it's been over 6 pages now....
> 
> Back on topic......
> 
> IDF Closes Off Airspace over Haifa - Defense/Security - News - Israel National News



Doesnt help, no one will stop it !
We might aswell join in and make it worse all for the lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

I fear there are gonna be some bans on both sides. But highly entertaining thread. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hussein said:


> @1980Warrior > mind you shut up and go to another forum with your racist ideology.
> We have gay in Iran too. You are strange person: you are happy someone said our prophet was a child abuser , you congratulate the guy saying that because he said our prophet was Arab... this is sick.
> 
> BACK TO TOPIC pls
> @Hazzy997 > yeah i was thinking the same as this article. this seems more a message from Israel.
> 
> in another forum someone well informed in Israel said it was not only a sign for Hezbollah or Syria but for all of them... that Israel cares about what is happening and will be careful that none is having such weapons they can use against Israel.


He's replying racists with their own medicine, why do you worry? What's the problem?
I dont agree but they insult his religion also, the negroid type saudi started this and he responded. The negroid type started the racism in these topics. (google saudi soccer team, 70% of saudis are black african slave descent, they were brought to middle east as Zanj/zinj people and revolted against their rulers)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Sinan said:


> I saw your signature " Rashid ad-Din Sinan - 'The Old Man of the Mountain' " What does Sinan means in your language ?



Roughly 'a man with a spear' or just 'spear'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1980Warrior said:


> I saw many goodlooking Indian females, you just showed your arab barbarity to pick the worse looking pics and post it. Thats how low you are, motherf.ucker Arab. They must have done holocaust on your a$$es instead the Jews



LOL. Arabs are very good-looking. All the pagan beauties from South America often have Arab ancestry. Arab beauty is well-known and have been described throughout history. I have seen enough of "Indian beauties" for today. Thank you very much Gypsy.

LOL, don't forget that Arabs are your masters and conquerers. We were never slaves like you. We conquered and defeated every people. From the Europeans in Iberia to the Han Chinese in 751 in the far East.

We take pride in not being sissies. 

Good luck doing that to 400 million people while being a minority yourself?

BTW who are you? A mutt? A Persianized Arab/Azeri/Turk/Baluch/Kurd/Black/Mongol/Gypsy/Jew or all the other people who live in Iran?

Look at the well-known Indian complexes. It's a study in itself. You people are a race in yourself known to be very dark, short and in general smelly. The whole world knows that.

The real Arabs (not-Arabized) are known to have olive skin and be tall and powerful. Hence why we were such good warriors and conquered. Read the non-Arab descriptions of Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

stuka-j87 said:


> To complete your list add these bastards too !
> 
> Abu Musab al-Zarqawi race: Arab : expert in child decapitation !
> 
> iman al zawahiri expert in brainwashing of Afghan children and turn them to suicide bomber! Race : Arab !
> 
> And all those savages salafis and Wahabies in Chechenia and Yemen in Syria and Libya..... race : Arabs !



Saudi Arabia is famous for exporting 2 goods in this world:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hussein said:


> @1980Warrior > mind you shut up and go to another forum with your racist ideology.
> We have gay in Iran too. You are strange person: you are happy someone said our prophet was a child abuser , you congratulate the guy saying that because he said our prophet was Arab... this is sick.
> 
> BACK TO TOPIC pls
> @Hazzy997 > yeah i was thinking the same as this article. this seems more a message from Israel.
> 
> in another forum someone well informed in Israel said it was not only a sign for Hezbollah or Syria but for all of them... that Israel cares about what is happening and will be careful that none is having such weapons they can use against Israel.



I know, it's just warning Syria to stop sending weapons through but military Syria poses no threat to Israel and they look like they never were prepared for a confrontation with Israel. Hezbollah is prepared but I'm really disappointed that they are sending some of their members and using some of their weapons in Syria when they should keep them in Lebanon to be prepared. 

It seems that the only threat to israel comes from Gaza. LOL. They are the only ones who had the guts to hit Tel Aviv.


----------



## Doritos11

1980Warrior said:


> HAHAHAHAH ARAB BARBARITY  all the ugly terrorists in the world are Arabs.
> Man i was afraid one time to go to morrocan coffeeshop, i thought i would get blown up by a arab terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao, that pic describes all Arabs perfectly



We both are terrorists, your not an American to call us terrorists.


----------



## Shahin Vatani

S00R3NA said:


> dude , the world killing itself to have Iranian girls and then you .. what a shame



The funny thing is 500 is a dude lol.


----------



## The SiLent crY

BeyondHeretic said:


> ah , I forgot she was orthodox
> 
> ^^ Thank you



She's allergic to dirty talk dude , I've seen that before but try hand stuffs this time , She'll like it 

Why am I such a jerk today ?!!! 



Shahin Vatani said:


> The funny thing is 500 is a dude lol.



I know , just kidding


----------



## Battle of Kursk

mohsen said:


> they have been aimed at Israel from beginning of their creation, Israelis just want to bring some excuse for their attacks, some sort of damage control in the world's mind. also I saw the video of targeted areas, some easy targets in open areas, the goal of these attacks has been provoking Syria into a war for sure.



I am sorry, but what you're saying makes no sense at all.

1. interests: Israel has no interest starting a war while Asad and FSA are fighting each other. Syria is becoming weaker everyday, why intervene? 

2. However Israel clearly has interest in preventing advanced arms shipment to Hezballah. Israel managed to deter Assad in the Past, not soe with Hezballah. It makes sense that Syria is paying back Hezballah for it's great help with missiles, rockets and advances weapons. This answers the why now question.

3. If indeed it was Israel's decision to attack Syria they would use max power in the initial strike, probably mainly against Missile bases and Chemical weapons storage facilities. However we clearly see that this didn't happen, since most of the strikes were in a limited region along the Damascus - Beirut highway. Connecting this to point no. 2. Imagine something like 1967 war.

4. The rhetoric - to me it sounds like Israel is trying to signal the attack was against Iran and it's proxy Hezaballah, not Syria. This is probably the reason why the Israeli jets fired their missiles all the way from Lebanon, while there's hardly seems like there is a good reason for that.

5. too bad you let your personal prejudice influence your analysis.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

sarthak said:


> Miss World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Lol , A *stinky *saudi sand*nigger* talking about looks. Number of Indian miss world winners - 4 2nd highest after Venezuela. NUmber of Saudi / Yemeni miss world winners -0. Actually now I know why you arabs ask your women not to pose in front of the camera. They are so ugly that flies will start pissing on their faces. Years of sex with camels has screwed up your gene pool. As a result , you arabs are stupid , smelly and ugly.
> LOL arabs get no women you idiot, that's why they turn to camels. The largest number of rapes in western countries are perpetrated by horny short hairy arabs because they can't get girls. Arabs look like a cross bread between a camel and a Hyena. No one except camel females find middle eastern men attractive. All of them are short , extremely stupid , bald , stinky and closed suicide bombers.


Excuse me, I'm sorry to interrupt BTW as I have no dog in this fighting. But that was really really disturbing, and a little hard to ignore, I urge you my friend to reconsider it by using a mirror if you have any. Thanx.


----------



## Serpentine

BronzePlaque said:


> Its not my call but i think @Era_923 mate you should do some cleaning...Too much of racism and hatred going on here..And also lots of off-topic posts obviously



My dear I'm no longer a mod of this section.Some members didn't want an Iranian as a mod for ME section.
I have contacted senior mods to do the cleaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

sarthak said:


> LOL , this stupid arab Al gayani is dumber than I thought. He's claiming that Latinas have arab ancestry . No you ugly sandnigger. South Americans have nothing to do with camel raping arabs.



Really smelly dwarf?

Ever heard about Shakira and Salma Hayek who are of Arab origin? Even their names. Ever heard about the worlds richest man, Carlos Slim Helu who is an Arab-Mexican? I bet MILLIONS if not HUNDRED OF MILLIONS of smelly Indian dwarfs have drooled to the sight of Shakira and Salma Hayek! 

Arab diaspora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

20 percent of all Spanish words are of Arabic origin. We Arabs ruled Iberia for 800 years. While you Indians did not conquer any foreign people. Instead you were known to be conquered by outsiders and ruled by outsiders. You were a British colony until recently even.

Several Latin American presidents have been of Arab origin!

Arabs Making Their Mark in Latin America: Generations of Immigrants in Colombia, Venezuela and Mexico | Al Jadid Magazine

Articles: The Arabs of South America

Educate yourself dwarf. The British masters gave you a school system then make use of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Lol this topic is getting out of the hand... we need to delete some posts. The negroid type saudi (al-hassani) started the racism and got some answers back, which are by the way facts and not racism, because if you look at the saudi soccer team, they are for 70/80% negroid type of people/descent of (central) africans. It gives an image about saudi looks and where they come from. I wanted to explain al-Hassani his descent because he's somehow fascinated by racial stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahin Vatani

al-Hasani said:


> Ever heard about Shakira and Salma Hayek who are of Arab origin?



They are both of partial Lebanese heritage. Since when have Lebanese been genetically similar to Saudis or Yemenis? Since when have Lebanese wanted to associate with Saudis or Yemenis? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*Breaking News: Gunfire and explosions reported near the Golan Heights*


----------



## Hashshāshīn

1980Warrior said:


> Ey sag rid be oon sine ke be to shir dad SAGPEDAR. This is not your fight you Turkish wannabe piece of s.hit
> You were never on our side so please f.ck off



Watch your mouth you disrespectful animal. Didn't your parents teach you any manners? What has Era done to you?


----------



## Sam1980

Wow this website is so slow today!


----------



## Shahin Vatani

sarthak said:


> Godspeed to all Iranian members here before we are banned for the month.



Move forward and prosper bro


----------



## ResurgentIran

These are the sophisticated people on the peninsula!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I understand the rage and rant out of the economic situation in Iran. But Let me remind you that those dirties are human like you're. Speaking about Mr. AlHarbi , don't worry he's safe and sound  and now we can enter the US as fast as bees!  


JUBA said:


> *I thought Iran said an attack on Syria is like an Attack on Iran !*
> 
> *Israel bombed Asshead 3 times already so where the hell is the dirty Mullahs ? LMAO*





1980Warrior said:


> Al Hassani, dirty arab, here is your fellow Arab. basically during the boston events he got jumped on by a american eagle hehe. the American eagle landed on his chest, thinking he had caught a terrorist Arab. You know what this means ? this means you f.uckers are so ugly and black that they attack you without any doubts hehe, Arab, you are a Subhuman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Hassani, dirty arab, here is your fellow Arab. basically during the boston events he got jumped on by a american eagle hehe. the American eagle landed on his chest, thinking he had caught a terrorist Arab. You know what this means ? this means you f.uckers are so ugly and black that they attack you without any doubts hehe, Arab, you are a Subhuman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

@1980Warrior Just curious about your avatar..... Any specific reason for using it?


----------



## Hack-Hook

This thread is in dire need of some serious moderation


----------



## Falcon29

*Breaking News: Israeli and Syrian casualties in the North after reported gunfire and explosions *


----------



## ResurgentIran

Doritos11 said:


> all fil thy animals need to be banned



lol I know some disturbing things have been said. But just lighten up a little. This is internet and a place to go and ventilate, where we cant in real life


----------



## BeyondHeretic

S00R3NA said:


> dude , the world killing itself to have Iranian girls and then you .. what a shame



500 makes my heart go mad


----------



## Sam1980

@JUBA To answer your question as where Mullahs are I must say they're blowing up radicals in Syria, it's unfortunate to see people still believe in fairy tales in 21st century and are willing to blow themselves up to go to "heaven"!


----------



## nair

1980Warrior said:


> he fought against terrorism, against **** terrorism to be exact. **** and arab terrorism are alike, infact they are cousins hehe



Well He is a true hero.......


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Sam1980 said:


> , I might be wrong about her gender or she might be homosexual!



that true too


----------



## Shahin Vatani

BeyondHeretic said:


> 500 makes my heart go mad



you should tell that to 500. maybe you will get a date out of it?


----------



## Falcon29

*Report: Israeli soldier killed in northern attack, 3 others wounded.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

sarthak said:


> LOL , we got ruled for several years still we have a bigger country



 Do you take pride by being ruled. If not why mention it ?


----------



## Sam1980

BeyondHeretic said:


> 500 makes my heart go mad



500 is mine! Go find yourself a new Israeli female!  You can find plenty on militaryphotos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Syria: Attack on military facility was a 'declaration of war' by Israel

Damascus, Syria (CNN) -- A Syrian official called an attack Sunday on the nation's military research facility a "declaration of war" by Israel.
In an exclusive interview with CNN hours after a series of massive explosions illuminated the predawn sky in Damascus, Deputy Foreign Minister Faisal al Mekdad said the attack represented an alliance between Islamic terrorists and Israel.
"When they attack, this is a declaration of war. This is not something that is (new)," al Mekdad said. "We dealt with this on several occasions, and we retaliated the way we wanted, and the retaliation was always painful to Israel, and they will suffer again."

when was that?


----------



## sarthak

Sam1980 said:


> 500 is mine! Go find yourself a new Israeli female!  You can find plenty on militaryphotos!



Dude , 500 is a guy....


----------



## Sam1980

sarthak said:


> Dude , 500 is a guy....



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

ANY MORE OFFTOPIC RANTS AND YOU WILL BE PINK INSTANTLY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hazzy997 said:


> *Report: Israeli soldier killed in northern attack, 3 others wounded.*



Hope it's true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> *Breaking News: Israeli and Syrian casualties in the North after reported gunfire and explosions *



Is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hazzy997 said:


> *Breaking News: Israeli and Syrian casualties in the North after reported gunfire and explosions *


Source please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> *Report: Israeli soldier killed in northern attack, 3 others wounded.*



What's the source?



Hazzy997 said:


> *Report: Israeli soldier killed in northern attack, 3 others wounded.*



What's the source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

LMAO....I did it when you guys where trolling like crazy to catch your attention so you could all shut up....

Some Syrian analysts are saying Hezbollah will retaliate, don't know how. But Israeli embassies are on high alert right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> LMAO....I did it when you guys where trolling like crazy to catch your attention so you could all shut up....
> 
> Some Syrian analysts are saying Hezbollah will retaliate, don't know how. But Israeli embassies are on high alert right now.



LOL that was clever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hazzy997 said:


> LMAO....I did it when you guys where trolling like crazy to catch your attention so you could all shut up....
> 
> Some Syrian analysts are saying Hezbollah will retaliate, don't know how. But Israeli embassies are on high alert right now.


LOL evil Hazzy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

I was kinda hoping Israel would do something about radicals in Syria, as in getting rid of them! Apparently Bibi hasn't learned from Egypt. I'm really disappointed!


----------



## Adir-M

ResurgentIran said:


> What's the source?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source?



bullshit-al manar news.com


----------



## Natan

Keep dreaming about Israeli casualties. Maybe IAF is going to bomb some more targets tonight.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Natan said:


> Keep dreaming about Israeli casualties. Maybe IAF is going to bomb some more targets tonight.


You forgot 2006?
Dont be suprised if dimona gets desroyed and the remaining 6000000 die of side effects. Now you act big because of problems in Syria.. for now it's ok. Behave, you're a guest in middle east and you will never sleep without concerns as long as you terrorize middle-east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darkon112

500 said:


> LOL. That site is covered by over dozen different SAMs:
> 
> ~A nice misleading picture~
> 
> And it does not include mobile SAMs like Buk, Pantsir and Osa.


*You Jews are so typically full of it.* You fail to mention, That all those different SAMs (SA-2 SA-3 SA-5 SA-6)are extremly old, unupgraded and in god knows what state this days if active at all. SAM's that the IDF is all well familiar with to boot.

And remind me again how many Buk's, Pantsir's and Osa's Syria has ? Oh, that's right. 

Doesn't look like much of an accomplishment, does it ? And this assuming that there are even any personel left to crew them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Era_923 said:


> My dear I'm no longer a mod of this section.Some members didn't want an Iranian as a mod for ME section.
> I have contacted senior mods to do the cleaning.



I gotta thank you Amir hossein ( If I' not wrong ) ,You did a great job here bro . Hope you'll be successful in your life .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You forgot 2006?
> Dont be suprised if dimona gets desroyed and the remaining 6000000 die of side effects. Now you act big because of problems in Syria.. for now it's ok. Behave, you're a guest in middle east and you will never sleep without concerns as long as you terrorize middle-east.


Spare me your comments, I have no reason to take them seriously.


----------



## Natan

Darkon112 said:


> *You Jews are so typically full of it.* You fail to mention, That all those different SAMs (SA-2 SA-3 SA-5 SA-6)are extremly old, unupgraded and in god knows what state this days if active at all. SAM's that the IDF is all well familiar with to boot.
> 
> And remind me again how many Buk's, Pantsir's and Osa's Syria has ? Oh, that's right.
> 
> Doesn't look like much of an accomplishment, does it ? And this assuming that there are even any personel left to crew them.


Before Israeli strike: "oh this mighty country will down IAF jets like flies with its mighty AD systems".
After Israeli strike: "oh these AD are old as ****, nothing like our new AD systems."

Different times, same rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

So am i right to call it the Red Bull country?
Where is Iran,tiny Israel attacks and nothing zipp nada niente from the bigmouth mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

T-123456 said:


> So am i right to call it the Red Bull country?
> Where is Iran,tiny Israel attacks and nothing zipp nada niente from the bigmouth mullahs.



Typical nonsensical BS from a torke khar. Syria is judging and assessing the realities on the ground.
The Israel goal could be to lure Syria into a war, and reposition the military and maybe create some advantages for the rebels. We dont know.
And I think once Syria secures the front at home, then its a different scenario alltogether.
Rest assured, you dont know what you are talking about.
Who says Syria or Iran will not retaliate? Who says it has to be a direct military attack right away?
Maybe covert action will be taken. Its kinda soon to judge.

Btw you donkeys should be the LAST to speak of "bigmouth" and not retaliating.
What did Turkey do when Israel shamed them diplomatically (after Turkey released that movie, and the Turkish ambassador to Israel got ridiculed).
What did Turkey do, when Israel pissed on you and killed your countrymen on the flotilla?
Dont give me horseshit how Turkey supposedly "cut relations". Your trade has more than doubled since that time. All you did was to bend over and take it in the rear end.
Donkeys should be the last to speak about such matters.

Btw I dont care that if that gets me banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darkon112

Natan said:


> After Israeli strike: "oh these AD are old as ****, nothing like our new AD systems."




*Maybe because SA-2 SA-3 SA-5 SA-6 are ******* old * non- upgraded and in god knows what state if active at all ? And like I said already the IDF is well familiar with.

That picture he posted was misleading.


----------



## Hussein

T-123456 said:


> So am i right to call it the Red Bull country?
> Where is Iran,*tiny Israel* attacks and nothing zipp nada niente from the bigmouth mullahs.



tiny Israel is much bigger than Turkey and kick your *** very easily  see your little terrorist killed in a so called humanitarian boat where they tried to kill the Israelis 

for Iran sure you think Iran is stupid to attack Israel directly ... wow interesting


----------



## Natan

Darkon112 said:


> *Maybe because SA-2 SA-3 SA-5 SA-6 are ******* old *and in god knows what state if active at all ? And like i said already the IDF is well familiar with.



Of course SA-2, SA-3, SA-5, and SA-6 are old and probably disabled anyway. But SA-17 and SA-22 were supposed to be new and worthy. Well, they are not.


----------



## T-123456

ResurgentIran said:


> Typical nonsensical BS from a torke khar. Syria is judging and assessing the realities on the ground.
> The Israel goal could be to lure Syria into a war, and reposition the military and maybe create some advantages for the rebels. We dont know.
> And I think once Syria secures the front at home, then its a different scenario alltogether.
> Rest assured, you dont know what you are talking about.
> Who says Syria or Iran will not retaliate? Who says it has to be a direct military attack right away?
> Maybe covert action will be taken. Its kinda soon to judge.
> 
> Btw you donkeys should be the LAST to speak of "bigmouth" and not retaliating.
> What did Turkey do when Israel shamed them diplomatically (after Turkey released that movie, and the Turkish ambassador to Israel got ridiculed).
> What did Turkey do, when Israel pissed on you and killed your countrymen on the flotilla?
> Dont give me horseshit how Turkey supposedly "cut relations". Your trade has more than doubled since that time. All you did was to bend over and take it in the rear end.
> Donkeys should be the last to speak about such matters.
> 
> Btw I dont care that if that gets me banned.


See now i didnt insult you,i know it must have hurt your buttttt.
I asked a question,since you couldnt answer it you try to insult me and my country.
So bigmouths,the next time you make statements back them up.
Dont talk like a jealous woman,''ill do this and that'',just do it(or is nike forbidden in your country since its american?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PteX

Hussein said:


> I just hope that it will not happen like in Libya nowadays.



It will be worse if the Al-Qaeda affiliates are not swiftly dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Hussein said:


> tiny Israel is much bigger than Turkey and kick your *** very easily  see your little terrorist killed in a so called humanitarian boat where they tried to kill the Israelis
> 
> for Iran sure you think Iran is stupid to attack Israel directly ... wow interesting



Where are the mighty Iranian weapons,send some rockets.
All you mullahs can do is just make fantasy statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darkon112

Natan said:


> Of course SA-2, SA-3, SA-5, and SA-6 are old and probably disabled anyway. But SA-17 and SA-22 were supposed to be new and worthy. Well, they are not.



Yes, because the numbers they have of SA-17 and SA-22 is enough to cover all of Syria. Especially with SA-22 which is a SHORAD. {/sarcasm} 


And this assuming that they even have any personel left to crew them all.


----------



## Natan

Darkon112 said:


> Yes, because the numbers they have of SA-17 and SA-22 is enough to cover all of Syria. Especially with SA-22 which is a SHORAD. {/sarcasm}
> 
> 
> And this assuming that they even have any personel left to crew them all.


At least did they pay for them?


----------



## flamer84

Can't really understand why Israel needs this kind of headache.Do you guys really think that a new syrian leadership spearheaded by the FSA will be more reasonable? They seem as the usual fanatics to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

mohsen said:


> what I see is some tank carriers, some civilian vehicles and AD defense systems, which all of them existed around the base, as I said if your military was filming the operation you should show the moment of hitting images, not just images which god know when have been taken and are more like Google map images.
> this has been a missed target operation, and that's the reason Israel launched an attack on this base again, but another humiliation for your pilots.
> you have heard these names right? shmuel azar and eason ghari.


Humiliation? Israel yet again proves her neighbors have practically undefended air-space.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Era_923 said:


> My dear I'm no longer a mod of this section.Some members didn't want an Iranian as a mod for ME section.
> I have contacted senior mods to do the cleaning.



I don't want an Arab mod either over ME section. I think we had a talk about this.


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> Typical nonsensical BS from a torke khar. Syria is judging and assessing the realities on the ground.
> The Israel goal could be to lure Syria into a war, and reposition the military and maybe create some advantages for the rebels. We dont know.
> And I think once Syria secures the front at home, then its a different scenario alltogether.
> Rest assured, you dont know what you are talking about.
> Who says Syria or Iran will not retaliate? Who says it has to be a direct military attack right away?
> Maybe covert action will be taken. Its kinda soon to judge.
> 
> Btw you donkeys should be the LAST to speak of "bigmouth" and not retaliating.
> What did Turkey do when Israel shamed them diplomatically (after Turkey released that movie, and the Turkish ambassador to Israel got ridiculed).
> What did Turkey do, when Israel pissed on you and killed your countrymen on the flotilla?
> Dont give me horseshit how Turkey supposedly "cut relations". Your trade has more than doubled since that time. All you did was to bend over and take it in the rear end.
> Donkeys should be the last to speak about such matters.
> 
> Btw I dont care that if that gets me banned.



And as usual Defence.pk demonstrates yet again its true colors. al-Hasani gets banned but the Iranians get a free pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Natan

flamer84 said:


> Can't really understand why Israel needs this kind of headache.Do you guys really think that a new syrian leadership spearheaded by the FSA will be more reasonable? They seem as the usual fanatics to me.



The reason is obvious - advanced weapons that are about to fall in Hezbollah or Al-Qaeda hands must be destroyed immediately.


----------



## Darkon112

Natan said:


> At least did they pay for them?




Doubtfull. Actually i'm sure Pantsir's atleast were bought on a loan.




> Do you guys really think that a new syrian leadership spearheaded by the FSA will be more reasonable? They seem as the usual fanatics to me.



It will become another sunni shithole.

Isreal should have some peace of mind for awhile. But that would be for a short while. 

When sunni's are done with shia's it will be Isreals turn.





> The reason is obvious - advanced weapons that are about to fall in Hezbollah



What was Hezwhatever supposed to have been receiving anyway? Is it known already or what ? I heard guesses but nothing of substance ?


----------



## Natan

Juice said:


> Humiliation? Israel yet again proves her neighbors have practically undefended air-space.



Proves to whom? We know it already anyway...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Mosamania 

What the fvck is in your avatar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Maybe they feel srry for them,since this is the only free pass they get.


----------



## Natan

Darkon112 said:


> Doubtfull. Actually i'm sure Pantsir's atleast were bought on a loan.


A waste of taxpayers money then.



Darkon112 said:


> Isreal should have some peace of mind for awhile. But that would be for a short while.
> 
> When sunni's are done with shia's it will be Isreals turn.


How long, do you think, will it take until sunni's are done with shia's?


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Mosamania
> 
> What the fvck is in your avatar!!



None of your goddamn business that's what.


----------



## Natan

Darkon112 said:


> What was Hezwhatever supposed to have been receiving anyway? Is it known already or what ? I heard guesses but nothing of substance ?


Probably M-600 / Fateh-110 missiles, but no official confirmation from our side.


----------



## Hussein

T-123456 said:


> Where are the mighty Iranian weapons,send some rockets.
> All you mullahs can do is just make fantasy statements.



I am not pro regime 
and by the way mullah doesn't mean working for regime. mullah is a religious person normally. some are working for bad some not.

anyway how is your Islamist Erdogan?



Mosamania said:


> And as usual Defence.pk demonstrates yet again its true colors. al-Hasani gets banned but the Iranians get a free pass.


I hope the stupid Iranian who insulted Arabs and prophet get banned too...


----------



## flamer84

Natan said:


> A waste of taxpayers money then.
> 
> 
> How long, do you think, will it take until sunni's are done with shia's?



Well,if your suggesting the strategy i think you're suggesting,they won't fight forever you know...one thing i've learned about this guys is that eventually one group manages to slaughter the other in the end,they're ruthless that way.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Natan said:


> Probably M-600 / Fateh-110 missiles, but no official confirmation from our side.



This is what your damned air-force did according to official sources from FSA

Obliterating the following:

104 & 105 brigades

ammo and missiles storage bases 

A missile shipment was heading to Lebanon

Al Jumaira research center



Mosamania said:


> None of your goddamn business that's what.



Screw you ..1..


----------



## Mosamania

Hussein said:


> I hope the stupid Iranian who insulted Arabs and prophet get banned too...



Not when such behavior is actually encouraged such as in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Mosamania said:


> Not when such behavior is actually encouraged such as in this forum.


I am sorry for that Mosa then. I am sorry for these stupid Iranians insulting Arabs here.
They need some better education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Darkon112 said:


> *You Jews are so typically full of it.* You fail to mention, That all those different SAMs (SA-2 SA-3 SA-5 SA-6)are extremly old, unupgraded and in god knows what state this days if active at all. SAM's that the IDF is all well familiar with to boot.


First of all many were upgraded and new radars were also bought.
Also F-16 and F-15 are also not exactly new planes they are from 70-es early 80-es. 
That site is covered by some dozen SA-6 systems. Which are quite potent.



Darkon112 said:


> Yes, because the numbers they have of SA-17 and SA-22 is enough to cover all of Syria. Especially with SA-22 which is a SHORAD. {/sarcasm}


They have plenty Osa's. And if SA-17 and SA-22 are not enough even to cover even Damascus with suburbs, then I dont know why Syrians wasted money at them at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hussein said:


> I am sorry for that Mosa then. I am sorry for these stupid Iranians insulting Arabs here.
> They need some better education.



Actually he got mad over insulting respected Turkish members and people not Arabs. Is the girl in his avatar Turkish? I don't think so.


----------



## King Solomon

Israel launched air strike on Syrian military facility to 'maintain security' | World news | The Guardian



Mosamania said:


> None of your goddamn business that's what.



Hi Mosamania, it's been a long time. How've you been?


----------



## Mosamania

King Solomon said:


> Israel launched air strike on Syrian military facility to 'maintain security' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mosamania, it's been a long time. How've you been?



Apparently not long enough, you are still here.


----------



## Juice

In this forum you always see the typical frothing at the mouth at what everyone is gonna do to Israel. Of course when Israel actually attacks....the forum dissolves into a high-school name-calling contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## King Solomon

Mosamania said:


> Apparently not long enough, you are still here.



I was on a break, then came back. I participate only sparingly now. How are you? How are your studies going?


----------



## Mosamania

King Solomon said:


> I was on a break, then came back. I participate only sparingly now. How are you? How are your studies going?



Refer to the same answer I gave BlackEagle not long ago.


----------



## Juice

Studies must be rough, if Mosa's moodiness is any indication.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> First of all many were upgraded and new radars were also bought.
> Also F-16 and F-15 are also not exactly new planes they are from 70-es early 80-es.
> That site is covered by some dozen SA-6 systems. Which are quite potent.
> 
> 
> They have plenty Osa's. And if SA-17 and SA-22 are not enough even to cover even Damascus with suburbs, then I dont know why Syrians wasted money at them at all.



Like you don't know, several air defense and radar bases were captured and destroyed by FSA. Air defense coverage doesn't work as it should be by having one or two of those three, Short, medium, and long range air defense systems. Another thing, Israel raided those bases from long distances from Lebanon using stand-off missiles, maybe behind Eastern Lebanon mountains, so Syrian radars don't detect them.


----------



## Natan

flamer84 said:


> Well,if your suggesting the strategy i think you're suggesting,they won't fight forever you know...one thing i've learned about this guys is that eventually one group manages to slaughter the other in the end,they're ruthless that way.


Actually, I don't believe sunni's will ever be done with shia's or vice versa. I do believe though that sunnis will put an end to Hezbullah, and it will take them years or even decades before they will able to pose a threat on Israel that Hezbullah poses now. By then things will be different anyway, with new alliances and new balance of power.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is what your damned air-force did according to official sources from FSA
> 
> Obliterating the following:
> 
> 104 & 105 brigades
> 
> ammo and missiles storage bases
> 
> A missile shipment was heading to Lebanon
> 
> Al Jumaira research center


Well done if true, but I doubt IAF was targeting brigades.


----------



## mohsen

Natan said:


> Probably M-600 / Fateh-110 missiles, but no official confirmation from our side.


BS, the targets Israel destroyed wasn't anything from Iran, all videos proves this, targets have been in mountains and weapon caches. even for Hamas we gave the missile tech and not the missile itself, Hezbollah is much closer to Iran and sure they receive our tech too.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Natan said:


> Actually, I don't believe sunni's will ever be done with shia's or vice versa. I do believe though that sunnis will put an end to Hezbullah, and it will take them years or even decades before they will able to pose a threat on Israel that Hezbullah poses now. By then things will be different anyway, with new alliances and new balance of power.
> 
> 
> Well done if true, but I doubt IAF was targeting brigades.



Their headquarters.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Exacty right about FSA destroying air defence bases. Now tell me, why would they do such a thing?
Destroying air defence will do NOTHING to help the cause of "liberating" Syria from Assad's gov. 
Air defence is not something which can be used against the rebels by the SAA. They are their to protect the state against aerial threats from foreign state actors (such as Israel).
So its obvious FSA and Israel are in league and working synergistically with one another. 
Too bad there are not many rational thinkers around here, to figure that out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Juice said:


> Studies must be rough, if Mosa's moodiness is any indication.



It is the fvcking dawnguard water glitch, Now I have to redownload all the patches again and it is taking fvcking forever.


----------



## Zabaniyah

T-123456 said:


> So am i right to call it the Red Bull country?
> Where is Iran,tiny Israel attacks and nothing zipp nada niente from the bigmouth mullahs.



Red Bull give you wiiingssss


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@500 

Not to forget constant defections that have been going on for 3 years. You can't have a pride over a successful raid on an exhausted and almost collapsed army.


----------



## Doritos11

ResurgentIran said:


> Exacty right about FSA destroying air defence bases. Now tell me, why would they do such a thing?
> Destroying air defence will do NOTHING to help the cause of "liberating" Syria from Assad's gov.
> Air defence is not something which can be used against the rebels by the SAA. They are their to protect the state against foreign state actors (such as Israel).
> So its obvious FSA and Israel are in league and working synergistically with one another. Too bad there are not many rational thinkers around here, to figure that out.




Many Russian air defence weapons can be used on ground targets like Pantsir S1 and ZSU 23 + other Russian stuff Syria owns.


----------



## Juice

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Like you don't know, several air defense and radar bases were captured and destroyed by FSA. Air defense coverage doesn't work as it should be by having one or two of those three, Short, medium, and long range air defense systems. Another thing, Israel raided those bases from long distances from Lebanon using stand-off missiles, maybe behind Eastern Lebanon mountains, so Syrian radars don't detect them.


 Then what danged good are they?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Doritos11 said:


> Many Russian air defence weapons can be used on ground targets like Pantsir S1 and ZSU 23 + other Russian stuff Syria owns.



But the FSA have not used the air defence missies (at least not in significant extent that I know of) against those targets you mentioned, they have DISABLED them. Why would they do that?


----------



## Natan

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Their headquarters.


It is unlikely that Israel will confirm or deny the reports anytime soon, so we'd need some trustworthy video footage or some photos from commercial satellites to &#1072;ss&#1077;ss the damage to these alleged targets.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Juice said:


> Then what danged good are they?



Sorry I don't get you. You are an America, yet your English writing should be better than most of us, but it's not actually.


----------



## Vitchilo

Israel didn't launch their attack from Lebanon with long range bombs for nothing... 

Damascus has potent anti-air defenses.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Natan said:


> It is unlikely that Israel will confirm or deny the reports anytime soon, so we'd need some trustworthy video footage or some photos from commercial satellites to &#1072;ss&#1077;ss the damage to these alleged targets.



Israel never admitted any air strike on Syria but after long time, with vague and brief statements, can be described as hinting. So, do not wait for that because it will take months or maybe years. As I told you, official sources from FSA confirmed destroying the targets I aforementioned, given that many of FSA generals are defectors from SAA and they do have spies inside SAA as well. So, I would take their part of the story.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

That's not the whole issue for the Israeli regime. What troubles them is that they will try their best to halt Hezbollah from acquiring more lethal weapons. I don't believe Assad had chosen to give the Chemos for Hezbollah this time out of the blue. But, maybe he wanted them to stay on a high alert, and then the Israelis came in to prevent that from happening.

You seem like as if you were talking about some descent guy, Assad is lunatic. Plus, his country ,so sadly, became an Iranian backyard. 

Well, the Muslim world isn't the only group to come up with such nonsense when it comes to calling one another a traitor. The right wing nuts ,in the US, and else where have shown how dumb they really are. 
















Many many nutcases are out there on the internet, I can't help laughing at them.


King Solomon said:


> Yeah, but if you look at the recent past, they have made only 2 airstrikes - both of the times weapon's convoys were targeted. Although news sites are pointing out to Iranian weapons, it could have well been chemical WMDs.
> 
> For Israel, it is a precarious situation, so Israel would want to do as less as possible. Only when it becomes unavoidable (such as WMDs) Israel would conduct raids. Hardcore jihadists think Israel is aiding Assad regime in Syria and helping to keep it in power. Shias think Israel is aiding FSA. If Israel conducts any large scale airstrike against Assad, that would add credibility to Iran and Hezbollah's claims. In the Islamic world, no matter what sect you are, slightest connection to Israel is interpreted as being a traitor. And I'm sure israel would like to stay out of the mess as much as possible.





Natan said:


> A waste of taxpayers money then.
> 
> How long, do you think, will it take until sunni's are done with shia's?



They teamed up with Hezbollah back in 06. Trust me, they will compromise as long as the Iranian regime is supporting them. They might have a radically different point of view but still they share many in common. 



500 said:


> First of all many were upgraded and new radars were also bought.
> Also *F-16 and F-15 are also not exactly new planes they are from 70-es early 80-es*.
> That site is covered by some dozen SA-6 systems. Which are quite potent.
> You can't compare a mediocre Soviet piece of junk with an American hi-tec Aircrafts. Yes, the F16s and the F15s aren't relatively old ,but still they're considered to be one of the most highly sophisticated Aircrafts of all time. I'm not an except ,but can easily tell which is which.
> 
> They have plenty Osa's. And if SA-17 and SA-22 are not enough even to cover even Damascus with suburbs, then I dont know why Syrians wasted money at them at all.


You can't compare a Soviet junk with an American high-tec weaponry, let alone the F-15s & F16s. Yes, these are old ,but still they are known for their hyper offensive performance. 


Natan said:


> Probably M-600 / Fateh-110 missiles, but no official confirmation from our side.


I doubt it. I think they might have gone as far as transferring some Chemos or whatever. Hezbollah's arsenal is already rising concerns for the political elite of Israel. 


@Mosamania 
 &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Vitchilo said:


> Israel didn't launch their attack from Lebanon with long range bombs for nothing...
> 
> Damascus has potent anti-air defenses.



This potent air-defense of Damascus was expecting WWII-style bombers flying above Damascus, or what?


----------



## PakistaniandProud

JEskandari said:


> No need to mention it we Already knew your God is Israel and uncle Sam




I would never support condoning Israel's help, but who is your God? Al Assad the murderer??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Sorry I don't get you. You are an America, yet your English writing should be better than most of us, but it's not actually.



That's perfect English....the fact you don't recognize it as such shows that your English is poor. Let me spell it out for the slow kids. If the AD couldn't stop this attack....then what good is it? You follow? And I am not an America....I'm American.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Mosamania
> &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;&#1575;


Leave him, he is really moody these days, maybe the period has sth to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Hussein said:


> I am not pro regime
> and by the way mullah doesn't mean working for regime. mullah is a religious person normally. some are working for bad some not.
> 
> anyway how is your Islamist Erdogan?
> 
> I hope the stupid Iranian who insulted Arabs and prophet get banned too...



I know what a mullah is,its just the general word used by many to name the current rulers of Iran.
Btw,i dont have anything against iranians only to those who claim to be something they are not.
So dont take it personal.
Well as you might have noticed im against the AKP government,me and my likes dont want him in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

ResurgentIran said:


> But the FSA have not used the air defence missies (at least not in significant extent that I know of) against those targets you mentioned, they have DISABLED them. Why would they do that?



Uncapable of using them, they destroy migs aswell they cannot fly them anyway


----------



## Natan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I doubt it. I think they might have gone as far as transferring some Chemos or whatever. Hezbollah's arsenal is already rising concerns for the political elite of Israel.


Most reports in Israel suggest that IAF targeted Iranian missiles, FSA has its own official report about SAA HQ, chemical weapons could be targeted nevertheless, footage of fires hints for liquid fuel of Scud-type missiles... A portion of this mess is true, but we don't know which one...


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Like you don't know, several air defense and radar bases were captured and destroyed by FSA. Air defense coverage doesn't work as it should be by having one or two of those three, Short, medium, and long range air defense systems. Another thing, Israel raided those bases from long distances from Lebanon using stand-off missiles, maybe behind Eastern Lebanon mountains, so Syrian radars don't detect them.


If you check videos u will see than only few old SA-2, SA-3 were captured. Not a single SA-6 base was captured.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Interesting. Yeah I heard the official announcement made by the FSA and the opposition. 


Natan said:


> Most reports in Israel suggest that IAF targeted Iranian missiles, FSA has its own official report about SAA HQ, chemical weapons could be targeted nevertheless, footage of fires hints for liquid fuel of Scud-type missiles... A portion of this mess is true, but we don't know which one...


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> Exacty right about FSA destroying air defence bases. Now tell me, why would they do such a thing?
> Destroying air defence will do NOTHING to help the cause of "liberating" Syria from Assad's gov.



The civil was in Libya is not so far in the past that it is acceptable to forget it. The rebels were asking time and again for the west to interfere, and do so still. With good reason, it could be over quickly should the west (or even say SA) choose to interfere. How to urge that you ask? well destroying the AA defense of course.



> Not to forget constant defections that have been going on for 3 years. You can't have a pride over a successful raid on an exhausted and almost collapsed army.



Even so, Asad still has a relatively dense AA defense around Damascus. The success is sure nothing to brag about, but it's not a given.



> They teamed up with Hezbollah back in 06. Trust me, they will compromise as long as the Iranian regime is supporting them. They might have a radically different point of view but still they share many in common.



I am not as convinced. perhaps it is easier for you to bridge the differences and move on once it's all over. not so much for those Syrians that lost their families and friends to Hezbollah fighters, or the regime they were fighting for. It also depends how long will the civil war last I guess.
In 2006 the Suni were forced to work with Hezbollah, they were weaker and had no strong foreign backing. should the FSA win the situation might be very different.



> You can't compare a Soviet junk with an American high-tec weaponry, let alone the F-15s & F16s. Yes, these are old ,but still they are known for their hyper offensive performance.



Furthermore, the current models have very little in common with those who rolled in in the 70's, except the outer skin. 



> I would never support condoning Israel's help



Israel is obviously acting on it's own benefit. but lets imagine that they would have declared that they would not stand by as innocents are being killed, would you refuse help even then?


----------



## rajvoSa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Like you don't know, several air defense and radar bases were captured and destroyed by FSA. Air defense coverage doesn't work as it should be by having one or two of those three, Short, medium, and long range air defense systems. Another thing, Israel raided those bases from long distances from Lebanon using stand-off missiles, maybe behind Eastern Lebanon mountains, so Syrian radars don't detect them.



Those systems seen in videos can be sent straight away to war museums. For God sake they hunted U2s 40+ years ago


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583;&#1548;
> 
> &#1608;&#1583;&#1610; &#1575;&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1604;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1584;&#1576; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1584;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1610; &#1605;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1578;&#1582;&#1591;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;.
> 
> &#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; 3 &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1608; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610; &#1603;&#1610;&#1601; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1583;&#1610; &#1584;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1579;&#1604;&#1575;&#1579;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1593; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1603;&#1576; &#1580;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605;&#1607;.



&#1578;&#1576;&#1610; &#1605;&#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; 

 &#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1582;&#1604;&#1589;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1575;&#1586;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1602;&#1587;&#1578; &#1576;&#1587; &#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578;

&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603; &#1581;&#1608;&#1587; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610;&#1587; &#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1610;&#1586; 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> GDL Dr
> Try to come to our Uni, I can help you out :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my home-boy and won't bite.



What happened to Al-Hasani?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> If you check videos u will see than only few old SA-2, SA-3 were captured. Not a single SA-6 base was captured.



I have seen SA-2, 3, 5, 6/11, and 8. I think I have watched tens of videos. Another thing, there is nothing so called SA-6 base, SA-6 is a mobile short range S2A system, it can't be used alone without having medium and long range air defense systems unless it's accompanying land forces.



Arabian Legend said:


> What happened to Al-Hasani?



He was trying to prove that Arabs are beautiful creatures. 

Miss you already bro Al-Hasani,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was trying to prove that Arabs are beautiful creatures.
> 
> Miss you already bro Al-Hasani,



Lol, Indeed they are  who says otherwise 

I demand pinky as well if that is the case

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

eajvoSA said:


> Those systems seen in videos can be sent straight away to war museums. For God sake they hunted U2s 40+ years ago



Yes, they are old. Haven't seen the upgraded ones though:


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> Those systems seen in videos can be sent straight away to war museums. For God sake they hunted U2s 40+ years ago



Syria has S-300 systems as well. They were successful enough to shoot down Turkish plains iirc.


----------



## BronzePlaque

Sam1980 said:


> 500 is mine! Go find yourself a new Israeli female!  You can find plenty on militaryphotos!



LOL...That was good!!  damn @500 you are so popular mate


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Battle of Kursk 
Are you seriously trying to tell me which is which. That's my onion Sir ?

I never spoke about the FSA. The FSA was formed by the SAA defectors along with the Syrian civilians. I was talking about the new-born Alqedea-wing Al-Nusrah Front. Just an FYI, It's true that The Sunnis joined Hezbollah back in 06, but the presence of Alqedea has been detected. Iran supported both terror groups in Iraq i.e. Sunni Militias and Shias. Mr. AlZarqwai was supplied by Iran to kill the US and the allies as well as the Shias in Iraq. In a collision course, I can see that the Iranian regime will do the same again. Plus, Al-Nosrah never tried to hunt Hezbollah down as much as the SAA, they've only confronted each other twice. 


> I am not as convinced. perhaps it is easier for you to bridge the differences and move on once it's all over. not so much for those Syrians that lost their families and friends to Hezbollah fighters, or the regime they were fighting for. It also depends how long will the civil war last I guess.
> In 2006 the Suni were forced to work with Hezbollah, they were weaker and had no strong foreign backing. should the FSA win the situation might be very different.


 @Arabian Legend
WTF? I have been working my A$$ off ,6 freaking months without a single break! You're lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajvoSa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, they are old. Haven't seen the upgraded ones though:



I havent seen anything but Dvina's, and Neva's (i think) in all of those bases. Maybe i missed something. 




Battle of Kursk said:


> Syria has S-300 systems as well. They were successful enough to shoot down Turkish plains iirc.



Yeah, i know. I was talking about systems in bases raided by FSA. Nothing but old soviet junk from the 60s. Maybe they moved them closer to Damascus, dont know. 

one more thing, Israel hit Syria few years ago, if I remember corectly. And AA stayed silent. Why?


----------



## Falcon29

Report: Syrian missiles to be launched next Israeli breach - Israel News, Ynetnews

The Lebanese Almayadeen TV channel, affiliated with Hezbollah, cited Syrian sources which claim Damascus authorized Palestinian groups in the Golan Heights to operate against Israel.

In addition, the sources referred to an uncorroborated report about missiles being deployed and aimed at Israel. They said the missiles will be launched in case of any Israeli breach into Syria.

.............


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> In addition, the sources referred to an uncorroborated report about missiles being deployed and aimed at Israel. They said the missiles will be launched in case of any Israeli breach into Syria.



Tonight those missiles are a goner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Tonight those missiles are a goner.



Naaa....they have more than those.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

eajvoSA said:


> I havent seen anything but Dvina's, and Neva's (i think) in all of those bases. Maybe i missed something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i know. I was talking about systems in bases raided by FSA. Nothing but old soviet junk from the 60s. Maybe they moved them closer to Damascus, dont know.
> 
> one more thing, Israel hit Syria few years ago, if I remember corectly. And AA stayed silent. Why?



You see there S-125M Pechora, 2K12 Kub, 9K33 Osa/AKM/Saman, SA-13, 9K37 Buk, Shilka-4 and SA-22. Short and Meduim range air defense systems.


----------



## rajvoSa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You see there S-125M Pechora, 2K12 Kub, 9K33 Osa/AKM/Saman, SA-13, 9K37 Buk, Shilka-4 and SA-22.



didnt meant on your video, in videos from bases raided by FSA


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

eajvoSA said:


> didnt meant on your video, in videos from bases raided by FSA



Ah, I have seen SA 2, 3, 5, 6/11, and 8 captured by FSA, mostly SA 2 and 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> [MENTION=146452]
> WTF? I have been working my A$$ off ,6 freaking months without a single break! You're lucky.



Unfortunately that doesn't mean no more Suppositories. <assigned to pedia..... that is a big deal itself, dealing with kids  like dat all da time....


----------



## beast89

terrorist trash coordinating with zionist, knew where the israelis were going to strike. Saudi family must be proud ********.com - Fsa camera position filming israeli strike from inside the neighborhood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

beast89 said:


> terrorist trash coordinating with zionist, knew where the israelis were going to strike. Saudi family must be proud ********.com - Fsa camera position filming israeli strike from inside the neighborhood



Israel striking syria what has Saudi to do with this?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Thank God I didn't become a Dr ._. 


Arabian Legend said:


> Unfortunately that doesn't mean no more Suppositories. <assigned to pedia..... that is a big deal itself, dealing with kids  like dat all da time....


 @BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @JUBA @al-Hasani @Hazzy997
Al-Manar TV:- 
Israel targeted fields farm poultry & Tea factory 


Those Zionist Saudis 


beast89 said:


> terrorist trash coordinating with zionist, knew where the israelis were going to strike. Saudi family must be proud ********.com - Fsa camera position filming israeli strike from inside the neighborhood


^ 
He thinks that KSA is controlled by a bunch of gangsters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Guys, the zionists have said &#8220;It&#8217;s not over,&#8221;*
They will attack Syria again, when is the question. How many ready-to-fire missiles does Syria have now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakistaniandProud

I hope it's over, the zionists will do anything to gain power in whatever situation they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Arabian Legend said:


> Israel striking syria what has Saudi to do with this?



you guys are on the same side

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battle of Kursk

*Yzd Khalifa*

nope, was just pointing out they have at least that one decent system.

As for the Shia and Suni working together well I see your point. I can imagine both of those factions working together in a similar way to Hamas and the Islamic Jihad groups in Gaza. I am not sure if there would be Hizbollah in the aftermath if this will go on. What do you think are the chances that after Asad will be gone the FSA would go after Hezbollah?
I am pretty confident that if the Lebanese Suni would get heavily involved in the conflict then the difference between operations in Lebanon and Syria would become even more hazy.



> one more thing, Israel hit Syria few years ago, if I remember correctly. And AA stayed silent. Why?



Don't expect an official explanation, but as speculations go it is likely to be due to electronic warfare. I remember that Russia recalled the system (or visited it?) after the incident to evaluate what happened.



> They will attack Syria again, when is the question. How many ready-to-fire missiles does Syria have now?



many, however Asad wouldn't want to retaliate too hard since Israel has the power to wipe out his remaining control easily.



> I hope it's over, the zionists will do anything to gain power in whatever situation they can.



1. I am Guessing Israel wouldn't want to pull the rope too far and force Asad to react.
2. Since most likely the target were game-changing weapons to Hezbollah it makes sense that should shipments like these be sent again Israel would strike.
3. Hezbollah is helping Asad, so Asad is compelled to help Hezbollah in return, they probably demand those weapons. Good chance that they will try to make the transfer again.
4. probably not over.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Thank God I didn't become a Dr ._.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @JUBA @al-Hasani @Hazzy997
> Al-Manar TV:-
> Israel targeted fields farm poultry & Tea factory
> 
> 
> Those Zionist Saudis
> 
> ^
> He thinks that KSA is controlled by a bunch of gangsters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

****** traitor is chatting on israeli TV. If common arabs can sell out its not hard to believe arab kings would too. ********.com - FSA Spokesman on Israeli Channel 2: FSA Was Desperate, Israeli Strikes Very Very Helpful



BLACKEAGLE said:


>



what did your kings father do again?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

According to the analysis from Martin, Israel's air strike was attempted to destroy Syria's warehouse that hides Iran's shipment of the Fateh-110 missiles to Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> ****** traitor is chatting on israeli TV. If common arabs can sell out its not hard to believe arab kings would too. ********.com - FSA Spokesman on Israeli Channel 2: FSA Was Desperate, Israeli Strikes Very Very Helpful
> 
> 
> what did your kings father do again?



I know, you are mad these days, I'll spare you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

What's up with Mosa's avatar? Now BeyondHeretic is gonna inbox him as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I'm against the actions that have been carried out by the Israeli regime ,but when it comes to brutality Assad has shown no mercy toward the Syrians. Interestingly, you might believe that the Airstrike helped the FSA much ,but you obviously are dead wrong, The Israelis are willing to lose many many many lives to prevent Hezbollah from acquiring lethal weapons. 

However, I must say that the Airstrike must have had some connection of a human-developed intelligence gatherings. 



beast89 said:


> ****** traitor is chatting on israeli TV. If common arabs can sell out its not hard to believe arab kings would too. ********.com - FSA Spokesman on Israeli Channel 2: FSA Was Desperate, Israeli Strikes Very Very Helpful
> 
> what did your kings father do again?


 @Battle of Kursk
No, the FSA won't come after Hezboallh. They will fight till Assad leaves for good and all. Other than that, Iran has already prepared new strategies for the post-Assad regional alliance. They will agressively concentrate on Iraq and Yemen ,and Southern Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajvoSa

The Aviationist » Examining Israeli Air Force Weaponeering in the Damascus Strike


----------



## PakistaniandProud

beast89 said:


> ****** traitor is chatting on israeli TV. If common arabs can sell out its not hard to believe arab kings would too. ********.com - FSA Spokesman on Israeli Channel 2: FSA Was Desperate, Israeli Strikes Very Very Helpful
> 
> 
> 
> what did your kings father do again?



If this is true, this is traitorous to the whole Muslim umma. But let us not rule out that this may be a one man thing.



&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4248208 said:


> What's up with Mosa's avatar? Now BeyondHeretic is gonna inbox him as well



Dunno what @Mosamania was thinking.


----------



## BronzePlaque

PakistaniandProud said:


> If this is true, this is traitorous to the whole *Muslim umma*. But let us not rule out that this may be a one man thing.



Whats that mate? You think such thing exists??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniandProud

BronzePlaque said:


> Whats that mate? You think such thing exists??




No. I guess I meant the Muslim world in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Thank God I didn't become a Dr ._.


Im still in the middle of the road <Loading


> Al-Manar TV:-
> Israel targeted fields farm poultry & Tea factory
> 
> 
> Those Zionist Saudis
> 
> ^
> He thinks that KSA is controlled by a bunch of gangsters




Lol Hezbollah&#8217;s Al Manar TV: Israeli jet shot down over Damascus

The mullah broadcast what he wants for his people to hear if you know what I mean. Not for your boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

ResurgentIran said:


> Lets spice it up!



LOL..Man, no disrespect to my Arab brothers here, can happen to anyone, but this vid is hilarious..The cameraman`s laughter made me laugh more and more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

beast89 said:


> you guys are on the same side









speaks volumes.^^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rajvoSa

this guy Hasan Rastanawi has one statment as a "spokesman" on the internet. This one.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BronzePlaque said:


> LOL..Man, no disrespect to my Arab brothers here, can happen to anyone, but this vid is hilarious..The cameraman`s laughter made me laugh more and more



I liked it, the guy's laugh is epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BronzePlaque said:


> LOL..Man, no disrespect to my Arab brothers here, can happen to anyone, but this vid is hilarious..The cameraman`s laughter made me laugh more and more



We laugh at them " Nomadic Bedouins " so I guess I'm not surprised seeing you enjoy a laugh. Don't worry we urbanized many and we working on the rest now.


----------



## Darkon112

500 said:


> First of all many were upgraded and new radars were also bought.
> Also F-16 and F-15 are also not exactly new planes they are from 70-es early 80-es.
> That site is covered by some dozen SA-6 systems. Which are quite potent.



If by many you mean SA-3's. Which may or may not have been. Yeah, that would be "many" rolleyes. 

And like I said how many of those old sam's you claimed where even active before the war ? Even if by some miracle half of them where active even less would be by now due to the civil war.

Not that it really matters their old and IDF is well familiar with them.

I'd think even the oldest F-16 and F-15 in IDF service had plenty upgrades throughout their lifetime I assume. And would be carrying state of the art jamming pods. Isreal certainly has the money for it.




500 said:


> They have plenty Osa's. And if SA-17 and SA-22 are not enough even to cover even Damascus with suburbs, then I dont know why Syrians wasted money at them at all.



Couple of SA-17 and SA-22 batteries would cover Damascus. But I don't see good chunk of Assads most potent SAM's soley being wasted on Damascus. With a lot of other locations needing to be covered.

Syrias Sam cover is full of enormous this point if not worse.


----------



## beast89

Arabian Legend said:


> speaks volumes.^^



i could say the same for KSA, jordan and Egypt. What KSA done other than reward israel's biggest supporter with billions? Lol at blackeagle for liking the picture aren't you at peace with israel and remind me what did you king's father do to betray syria and Egypt, you seem not to mention it for some reason. Israelis and Saudis seem to be on the same page when it comes to syria, this forum is evident of that. Can't liberate Palestine which won't last long at this rate so instead focuses 100% on a heavily sanctioned country 30 plus years and you only seem confident when Israel's Gaurdians back ...You must be proud, i guess that's what the foreign engineered skyscrapers are for, hiding a country's failings. Assad is Hezbollah's lifeline and that's more than enough. A lot of the credit of 2006 war goes to syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

beast89 said:


> i could say the same for KSA, jordan and Egypt. What KSA done other than reward israel's biggest supporter with billions? Lol at blackeagle for liking the picture aren't you at peace with israel and remind me what did you king's father do to betray syria and Egypt, you seem not to mention it for some reason. Israelis and Saudis seem to be on the same page when it comes to syria, this forum is evident of that. Can't liberate Palestine which won't last long at this rate so instead focuses 100% on a heavily sanctioned country 30 plus years and you only seem confident when Israel's Gaurdians back ...You must be proud, i guess that's what the foreign engineered skyscrapers are for, hiding a country's failings. Assad is Hezbollah's lifeline and that's more than enough. A lot of the credit of 2006 war goes to syria.



It's not about Israel, it's about you.


----------



## bala

israhell going into Syria once again. See it is promoting mass killing by trying to boost "morale" of rebel fighters. 

And the US is thinking of arming them. 

This isnt crime at all is it? Rather than let one side dis arm or run out of "steam" or "gas" so an end can be put to it, you are wanting to arm them so the mass killings can be continued. 

What the hell happened to North Korea? Launch an attack on the US please.

Come on Iran "wipe" israhell off - if this is not evidence for you fools I dont know what is.

israhell + USA (United Slaughtering Association) = HELL / DEVIL


----------



## JUBA

beast89 said:


> i could say the same for KSA, jordan and Egypt. What KSA done other than reward israel's biggest supporter with billions? Lol at blackeagle for liking the picture aren't you at peace with israel and remind me what did you king's father do to betray syria and Egypt, you seem not to mention it for some reason.



No you can't say the same about KSA, Jordan nor Egypt, because neither one of them killed their own people instead of their so called enemy like Asshead is doing right now, Asshead regime just got bombed for the third time by the so called zionists, what did he do ? he respond by bombing more Syrian cities while the so called zionists are happier than ever






Asshead family ruled Syria for 40+ years, what did they do to retake Golan ? nothing, for 40+ years not a single bullet was fired by Asshead toward Golan, his warplanes and battle tanks only work against his unarmed people




beast89 said:


> A lot of the credit of 2006 war goes to syria.




A credit for completely destroying Lebanon's infrastructure that is, not to mention thousands of dead Lebanese while Hezbollah blind rockets killed only tens of Israelis and most of then were Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ejaz007

Arabian Legend said:


> Lol are you saying Israel and The US would ever welcome an Islamic govr to take over.?



The purpose of the fighting is to divide Syrian society into different sections. Hopefully Shias against Sunnis or based on tribal divisions. Then the country shall be weakened to the point that it shall not pose a threat to Israel.

Libyan picture should be kept in mind.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

update: Israel bombs Hezbollah positions inside Syria to discourage them from engaging FSA , there were no weapon convoys and chemical weapons were an excuse , the US ordered this


----------



## Syrian Lion

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...orists-showing-gratitude-israeli-strikes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

PakistaniandProud said:


> I would never support condoning Israel's help, but who is your God? Al Assad the murderer??



Never claimed recent victory of Syrian army over terrorists was Gods direct intervention , but some member here claimed bombing of one of Syrian army headquarter by Israel is direct intervention of God .

so it's clear who is some peoples God

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to the analysis from Martin, Israel's air strike was attempted to destroy Syria's warehouse that hides Iran's shipment of the Fateh-110 missiles to Hezbollah.



you guys never asked yourself why Syria need the Iranian missiles to send to Hezbollah as they themselves produce a copy of Fateh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

USA know what Israel is doing 
there is not weapons transfer there 
the places where all was bombed was the weapons for the Syrian Arab Army 
Hezbollah already got all they need a long time ago 
they just wanted to make Hezbollah and Syria angry / so Assad make a wrong move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

and i want to also say this Syria and Lebanon air defense is useless against ISrael that is why they can do this or else they would not 

no offence to any one


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @500
> 
> Not to forget constant defections that have been going on for 3 years. You can't have a pride over a successful raid on an exhausted and almost collapsed army.


Air defence are elite of Syrian army, they are very loyal and all still operational.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have seen SA-2, 3, 5, 6/11, and 8. I think I have watched tens of videos. Another thing, there is nothing so called SA-6 base, SA-6 is a mobile short range S2A system, it can't be used alone without having medium and long range air defense systems unless it's accompanying land forces.


I've watched more. Captured SA-5 were training dummies. Only SA-6 couple SA-6 were captured/destroyed in Deir Ez Zor during retreat of 113th brigade. SA-6 battery has special prepared positions which are guarded and thats can be called a base. Couple SA-8 were also captured Destroyed in Guta, but thats speck of overall quantity. 

Damascus is guarded primarily by a HUGE number of SA-6 and non of it was captured or destroyed.

In addition there is decent number of Pantsyrs, Buks, modernized SA-3 and SA-8.



Darkon112 said:


> If by many you mean SA-3's. Which may or may not have been. Yeah, that would be "many" rolleyes.


Syria has SA-3 in good numbers. Unmodernized SA-3 shot dozens of planes in 1991 Gulf war. modernized is a serious adversary.



> And like I said how many of those old sam's you claimed where even active before the war ? Even if by some miracle half of them where active even less would be by now due to the civil war.


As I noted above, number of destroyed SAM sites is very low, mostly ancient junk. SA-5, SA-6, modernized SA-3, SA-8, Buks, Pantsyrs are active.



> Couple of SA-17 and SA-22 batteries would cover Damascus. But I don't see good chunk of Assads most potent SAM's soley being wasted on Damascus. With a lot of other locations needing to be covered.


If they are not covering Damascus what the heck they are covering?


----------



## Darkon112

500 said:


> Syria has SA-3 in good numbers. Unmodernized SA-3 shot dozens of planes in 1991 Gulf war. modernized is a serious adversary.



It actually didn't shot dozens of planes down. Your confusing SA-3 with SA-13. I'm sure modernized it would be a surprise. But problem is we don't know if they have been or not.

And like I said I have my doubts that majority of the older sam are even remotly functional.



500 said:


> If they are not covering Damascus what the heck they are covering?




Don't know but to assume Damascus is the only important area to cover. Would be highly stupid.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> I have an exclusive information for you: actually Syria shot down 26 Israel planes. 5 were shot down by Stealth fighter Kaker-313, 5 were shot down by Bavar-373 and remaining 16 ejected when saw Kaker-313 in the air.



you mean Kiker-313 



500 said:


> I have an exclusive information for you: actually Syria shot down 26 Israel planes. 5 were shot down by Stealth fighter Kaker-313, 5 were shot down by Bavar-373 and remaining 16 ejected when saw Kaker-313 in the air.



you mean Kiker-313


----------



## The SiLent crY

Mosamania said:


> None of your goddamn business that's what.



I guess you like boobs . right ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hussein said:


> I am sorry for that Mosa then. I am sorry for these stupid Iranians insulting Arabs here.
> They need some better education.



I'm sorry for you as well .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

BronzePlaque said:


> LOL...That was good!!  damn @500 you are so popular mate



Yep , we got an Iranian member falling for him .


----------



## BeyondHeretic

S00R3NA said:


> Yep , we got an Iranian member falling for him .



500 is a her mate  , she's a tomboy


----------



## The SiLent crY

BeyondHeretic said:


> 500 is a her mate  , she's a tomboy



Jesus


----------



## Hussein

hey kids , go to your kids websites with kids jokes
thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

S00R3NA said:


> Jesus



soore, like they say in Israel they don't pick on tomboys  , the orthodox girls I mean


----------



## 500

beast89 said:


> A lot of the credit of 2006 war goes to syria.


What did they achieve in 2006 war beside the unnecessary destruction of Lebanon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

500 said:


> What did they achieve in 2006 war beside the unnecessary destruction of Lebanon?



Your governors know it better . By the way , why don't you respond your beloved in this forum ?



Hussein said:


> hey kids , go to your kids websites with kids jokes
> thx



&#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1586;&#1585;&#1711; .

I'm not in a good mood in these days , take care bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> What did they achieve in 2006 war beside the unnecessary destruction of Lebanon?



they repeated anwar saadat's legacy darling


----------



## Shahin Vatani

500 said:


> What did they achieve in 2006 war beside the unnecessary destruction of Lebanon?



If nothing else it was a huge media win. also don't keep our friend waiting. no need to play hard to get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic




----------



## 500

S00R3NA said:


> Your governors know it better . By the way , why don't you respond your beloved in this forum ?


I wish BeyondHeretic to find a nice orthodox girl. His avatar looks so sad 

&#x202b;



Shahin Vatani said:


> If nothing else it was a huge media win. also don't keep our friend waiting. no need to play hard to get.


So they achieved a huge media win by not achieving anything in war?


----------



## Shahin Vatani

500 said:


> I wish BeyondHeretic to find a nice orthodox girl. His avatar looks so sad



He doesn't just want any Jewish girl. He has his heart set on you. 



500 said:


> So they achieved a huge media win by not achieving anything in war?



Well they also showed that Israel can't just do whatever they want, like they had been grown accustomed to. They managed to hold back the invading Israeli forces and caused quite a few headaches for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

500 said:


> I wish BeyondHeretic to find a nice orthodox girl. His avatar looks so sad
> &#8235;


500, what is she doing? preparing for what purpose?


----------



## Natan

Hussein said:


> 500, what is she doing? preparing for what purpose?



She is just putting a headcover, in order to wear it, nothing else. Orthodox Jews have this custom, men and women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

Natan said:


> She is just putting a headcover, in order to wear it, nothing else. Orthdox Jews have this custom, men and women.


i know but thank you Natan... i believed it was written something about an event since there was a lot of text in the video
anyway she's beautiful. in France there was a program saying that Israel compared to its population number is the place for finding the top models: it is number one place to go for the agencies who look for top models

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asianamerican

al-Hasani said:


> Screaming Wahhabi (Hanbali) is not going to help you rafidah. You are a tiny poisonous sect supported by Iranian Mullahs. Your crimes in Syria and elsewhere will be avenged by Sunnis like me and many others. Do not worry about that.
> 
> Your end is near.



LOL, Saudia Arabia - the basion of democracy. Let's face it. Saudia Arabia is a country of cowards.


----------



## Wright

asianamerican said:


> LOL, Saudia Arabia - the basion of democracy. Let's face it. Saudia Arabia is a country of cowards.



You do know how Islam spread right? Arabs living in SA conquered the rest of the neighboring nations and formed an empire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

asianamerican said:


> LOL, Saudia Arabia - the basion of democracy. Let's face it. Saudia Arabia is a country of cowards.



I believe the coward is the guy quoting a banned member, not the other way around, And you can keep your "democracy" to yourself no one is interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

this is not the subject ya ebnnnnnnn el metnaka you are going to troll the entire page again

Israel launches air strikes on Syria


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> this is not the subject ya ebnnnnnnn el metnaka you are going to troll the entire page again
> 
> Israel launches air strikes on Syria



What's metnaka? LOL. I've heard of Menyak.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> What's metnaka? LOL. I've heard of Menyak.



egyptian dialect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Hazzy997 said:


> What's metnaka?




It's his mother


----------



## Doritos11

JUBA said:


> It's his mother


----------



## flamer84

JUBA said:


> I believe the coward is the guy quoting a banned member, not the other way around, And you can keep your "democracy" to yourself no one is interested.



I wouldn't really call this "asianamerican" guy the official representative of democracy,in another thread of this forum he called for the extermination of the "whites" because they "take to much space" now it seems that he has a beef with the saudis...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

Doritos11 said:


>


----------



## Naifov

Natan said:


> She is just putting a headcover, in order to wear it, nothing else. Orthodox Jews have this custom, men and women.




a head cover just to wear it ? 
no you guys have the same stupid mentality of the muslims. Telling a woman to cover for the sake of men keeping their virtue and not lose control on their dicks !! 

In fact, I believe that the teachings of the cover in Islam came through jewsh teaching and concepts !! 
don't try to play innocent of this scar of the history of civilizations that is called a head cover 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PuW_35BNGo

and many many other vids on jewish orthodox

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naifov

Wright said:


> You do know how Islam spread right? Arabs living in SA conquered the rest of the neighboring nations and formed an empire



Maaaaan, You really had to do it ? You do know that hurts them like hell ?. 
I mean really thats not fare ?, you had to bring history to change their mind about us being lazy fat ***** ? 

that was cruel !


----------



## Falcon29

^^^^

.......


----------



## flamer84

Naifov said:


> a head cover just to wear it ?
> no you guys have the same stupid mentality of the muslims. Telling a woman to cover for the sake of men keeping their virtue and not lose control on their dicks !!
> 
> In fact, I believe that the teachings of the cover in Islam came through jewsh teaching and concepts !!
> don't try to play innocent of this scar of the history of civilizations that is called a head cover
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PuW_35BNGo
> 
> and many many other vids on jewish orthodox



Head covers are common with orthodox christians to,but we must differentiate between a simple head cover and a tank looking burka.All in all,this head on assault on religious beliefs it's not restricted to islam,(it's just the main target)my country,for example is under assault to.If you'd care to google it you would see that Romania has the highest percentage of believers(90% percent) in the EU which made it a target for atheists,nevermind that religion and the state get along fine,how dare we believe? And so,we have drones of atheists calling the general populace backward and shouting for churches beeing shot down,etc,etc.
I'm all in favour for separation of religion and state but hunting people for their beliefs via international/national media,does make even the rational of men think if the prophecy regarding the one who tries to lure humanity away from God is true or not...Sry,I digress...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1583;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1608;&#1606; 


Naifov said:


> Maaaaan, You really had to do it ? You do know that hurts them like hell ?.
> I mean really thats not fare ?, you had to bring history to change their mind about us being lazy fat ***** ?
> that was cruel !



Leave them alone ,and live life as it's. Never try to argue with bigoted idiots on your religious believe. 

You shall thy be blessed by Him forever  in times of tribulation. 


flamer84 said:


> Head covers are common with orthodox christians to,but we must differentiate between a simple head cover and a tank looking burka.All in all,this head on assault on religious beliefs it's not restricted to islam,(it's just the main target)my country,for example is under assault to.If you'd care to google it you would see that Romania has the highest percentage of believers(90% percent) in the EU which made it a target for atheists,nevermind that religion and the state get along fine,how dare we believe? And so,we have drones of atheists calling the general populace backward and shouting for churches beeing shot down,etc,etc.
> I'm all in favour for separation of religion and state but hunting people for their beliefs via international/national media,does make even the rational of men think if the prophecy regarding the one who tries to lure humanity away from God is true or not...Sry,I digress...


----------



## Mosamania

flamer84 said:


> Head covers are common with orthodox christians to,but we must differentiate between a simple head cover and a tank looking burka.All in all,this head on assault on religious beliefs it's not restricted to islam,(it's just the main target)my country,for example is under assault to.If you'd care to google it you would see that Romania has the highest percentage of believers(90% percent) in the EU which made it a target for atheists,nevermind that religion and the state get along fine,how dare we believe? And so,we have drones of atheists calling the general populace backward and shouting for churches beeing shot down,etc,etc.
> I'm all in favour for separation of religion and state but hunting people for their beliefs via international/national media,does make even the rational of men think if the prophecy regarding the one who tries to lure humanity away from God is true or not...Sry,I digress...



Religion in all its entirety is stupid, but if someone wishes to be stupid it is their right, as long as they don't try to rub their stupid on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BeyondHeretic said:


> they repeated anwar saadat's legacy darling



Looking to your officials and media outlets, I wouldn't be so surprised if you turned to be a false identity, an Iranian intelligence agent trying to trap @500 by luring "her". But too bad, she turned to be a male, yet a change in plan is needed.


Just joking guys.



Mosamania said:


> Religion in all its entirety is stupid, but if someone wishes to be stupid it is their right, as long as they don't try to rub their stupid on me.


 @Yzd Khalifa 

Plz, take him to Haeaa to help him out with this.


----------



## flamer84

Mosamania said:


> Religion in all its entirety is stupid, but if someone wishes to be stupid it is their right, as long as they don't try to rub their stupid on me.



It's your opinion and i respect it,but nowadays it's become fashionable to be singled out and ridiculed if you're a believer even if you don't bother others...it's a constant assault .."you backward people"...i mean here,Passover just happened and the tv channels had tv shows laughing at people crowding in churches "look at the sheep","we hope God doesn't provided for them"etc,etc,...is this necesarry? i know,i know,it's fashionable to be an atheist,but we're a secular country and this is fine,do we really have to ridicule people? do we really have to force them in beeing ashamed for still believing? use terms as "silly eastern europeans,still with their medieval beliefs"..it's pointless,let them be as long as they're not hurting anybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Plz, take him to Haeaa to help him out with this.



Help? This pretty much summarizes everything that is wrong with our society.



flamer84 said:


> It's your opinion and i respect it,but nowadays it's become fashionable to be singled out and ridiculed if you're a believer even if you don't bother others...it's a constant assault .."you backward people"...i mean here,Passover just happened and the tv channels had tv shows laughing at people crowding in churches "look at the sheep","we hope God doesn't provided for them"etc,etc,...is this necesarry? i know,i know,it's fashionable to be an atheist,but we're a secular country and this is fine,do we really have to ridicule people? do we really have to force them in beeing ashamed for still believing? use terms as "silly eastern europeans,still with their medieval beliefs"..it's pointless,let them be as long as they're not hurting anybody.



As I said, it is not of my goddamn business what others belief.


----------



## Naifov

Mosamania said:


> Religion in all its entirety is stupid, but if someone wishes to be stupid it is their right, as long as they don't try to rub their stupid on me.



although I don't agree with the reference "stupid" yet I have to state that those religions with its teachings demands its followers to rub their stupidity on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I see some people with an inferiority complex, trying desperately to imitate the superior West, not in their technological side but rather in their atheism. I don't have an another explanation for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Naifov said:


> although I don't agree with the reference "stupid" yet I have to state that those religions with its teachings demands its followers to rub their stupidity on others.



Unfortunately you are correct. But maybe with enough education and common sense people will finally realize that "Faith" is not something you can force, but perhaps I am just wishful thinking.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I see some people with an inferiority complex, trying desperately to imitate the superior West, not in their technological side but rather in their atheism. I don't have an another explanation for this.



Oh you're just jealous that @Mosamania saw the light whereas you couldn't !


----------



## Arabian Legend

Lets keep it down guys. Saudi Arabia is an Islamic country and will remain as is. If you have any objection about the life style please don't hesitate to contact
...............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## King Solomon

Israel: Air strikes were 'against Hezbollah and not the Syrian regime' | World news | guardian.co.uk

*Israel: Air strikes were 'against Hezbollah and not the Syrian regime'*

Israel stresses that military aimed "to keep advanced weapons from Hezbollah as soon as intentions are exposed, and refrain from tension with Syria".


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I see some people with an inferiority complex, trying desperately to imitate the superior West, not in their technological side but rather in their atheism. I don't have an another explanation for this.



Sooooooooo typical isn't it? Oh it is just because you are trying to be western, it has nothing to do with anything else, it has nothing to do with your own personal convictions. Hahahahaha


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> Unfortunately you are correct. But maybe with enough education and common sense people will finally realize that *"Faith" is not something you can force*, but perhaps I am just wishful thinking.



No it's not, but what you people said is sth else. It's like religion is the reason of our backwardness which is not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

saif123 said:


> The latest attacks can be seen as help from Allah and it will reduce the pressure on FSA mujaheedin by a great extent as t looks it has caused massive damage to infamous 4th division and its arm depots. May Allah help the oppressed syrians and destroy the satanic regime by all means, Amen!!!



So you are saying that Attack from Israel is help from Allah ? wow ! !


----------



## Mosamania

Arabian Legend said:


> Lets keep it down guys. Saudi Arabia is an Islamic country and will remain as is. If you have any objection about the life style please don't hesitate to contact
> ...............



Sure, but it is all about the definition of Islamic country. My definition of Islamic country is perhaps not the same as YOUR definition of Islamic country. How about find a system where everyone's definition of said Islamic country is respected equally for all. If you have a problem you can resort to debate instead of force and terror perhaps? 

These are all just questions.


----------



## King Solomon

Mosamania said:


> Sooooooooo typical isn't it? Oh it is just because you are trying to be western, it has nothing to do with anything else, it has nothing to do with your own personal convictions. Hahahahaha



That's alright... but why call others stupid and offend them?


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> So you are saying that Attack from Israel is help from Allah ? wow ! !



God works in mysterious ways !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

King Solomon said:


> Israel: Air strikes were 'against Hezbollah and not the Syrian regime' | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> *Israel: Air strikes were 'against Hezbollah and not the Syrian regime'*
> 
> Israel stresses that military aimed "to keep advanced weapons from Hezbollah as soon as intentions are exposed, and refrain from tension with Syria".




Israel wants to make sure those missiles will not reach the FSA. she doesn't give a crap about Assad or Hisboallat.


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No it's not, but what you people said is sth else. It's like religion is the reason of our backwardness which is not true.



No the reason for our backwardness is our backwardness. Religion has NOTHING to do with it. It is the way in which this religion is carried out which is backward not the religion itself, got it now?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Naifov

> Lets keep it down guys. Saudi Arabia is an Islamic country and will remain as is. If you have any objection about the life style please don't hesitate to contact



Sure, just please do define which version of islam and how was the government's version doing through all the past 80 years !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

King Solomon said:


> That's alright... but why call others stupid and offend them?



Neah,that's not offensive,it's just on opinion ,offensive is when you're called that on state tv 24h/24 ,especially when the money for that state tv comes out of your pocket...Oh well,i guess democracy has its downsides to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> God works in mysterious ways !



aaaaaaammmmmm ....... oooooo ......... uuuu ........oooookkkkkk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Naifov said:


> Sure, just please do define *which version of islam* and how was the government's version doing through all the past 80 years !



How about whichever gets the most votes !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> No the reason for our backwardness is our backwardness. Religion has NOTHING to do with it. It is the way in which this religion is carried out which is backward not the religion itself, got it now?



In this case I completely agree, but I strongly believe it has much more to do with culture than religion, religion is used as a facade to justify imposing things.


----------



## Mosamania

Arabian Legend said:


> Go Ahead put your Islamic definition lets see whatch u got. Please lay down your objections lets see Islam is wrong or your society is intolerance toward anything beside Islam.



Perhaps you should start a thread about it specifically, this thread's topic is about Israeli strike on Syria.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> In this case I completely agree, but I strongly believe it has much more to do with culture than religion, religion is used as a facade to justify imposing things.



Exactly, the true inferiority complex comes from restricting free will by sheer force, always afraid that someone will go out of line and a cascade of people thinking differently will somehow destroy you. THIS is the true inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King Solomon

Arabian Legend said:


> Israel wants to make sure those missiles will not reach the FSA. she doesn't give a crap about Assad or Hisboallat.



Israel's official stance is neutral in the syrian conflict... in that it only protects its interests, which clash with Iranian/Hezbollah interests.


----------



## Banu Umayyah

Arabian Legend said:


> Lets keep it down guys. Saudi Arabia is an Islamic country and will remain as is. If you have any objection about the life style please don't hesitate to contact
> ...............



I agree, but I find it difficult to believe KSA is Islamic when its jailing Jihadist who go to Syria, fighting the Muslim brotherhood because they support Islamic law and last but not least robbing the population of their wealth.
That's not Islamic, I believe the proper term is nefaq. Rule in the name of Islam to gain legitimacy and applying sharia selectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

I have a question , one Middle east country man cursing another Middle east country man with quoting 'You arab' but denying himself as arab. Now the question who is this Arab then ?


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> I have a question , one Middle east country man cursing another Middle east country man with quoting 'You arab' but denying himself as arab. Now the question who is this Arab then ?



Why would an East-Pakistani be interested ?


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> Why would an East-Pakistani be interested ?



are you still dreaming like Akhand Bharat ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Solomon

Mosamania said:


> Exactly, the true inferiority complex comes from restricting free will by sheer force, always afraid that someone will go out of line and a cascade of people thinking differently will somehow destroy you. THIS is the true inferiority complex.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> Perhaps you should start a thread about it specifically, this thread's topic is about Israeli strike on Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, the true inferiority complex comes from restricting free will by sheer force, always afraid that someone will go out of line and a cascade of people thinking differently will somehow destroy you. THIS is the true inferiority complex.


No society is perfect though,

Plz come to Jordan especially Western Amman to see people imploring the gov to close bars and nightclubs, not because they are forbidden but rather because of the crimes and obscene acts those places clients do in the neighboring areas. Devil worshipers, gays...etc numbers are in rise. Whenever I read such news, KSA comes to my mind, where such things are forbidden and punishable.



King Solomon said:


>





You better go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No society is perfect though,
> 
> Plz come to Jordan especially Western Amman to see people imploring the gov to close bars and nightclubs, not because they are forbidden but rather because of the crimes and obscene acts those places clients do in the neighboring areas. *Devil worshipers, gays...etc numbers are in rise*. Whenever I read such news, KSA comes to my mind, where such things are forbidden and punishable.



Oh come on even we're not that cracked !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No society is perfect though,
> 
> Plz come to Jordan especially Western Amman to see people imploring the gov to close bars and nightclubs, not because they are forbidden but rather because of the crimes and obscene acts those places clients do in the neighboring areas. Devil worshipers, gays...etc numbers are in rise. Whenever I read such news, KSA comes to my mind, where such things are forbidden and punishable.



Why is devil worshiping or homosexuality a problem? But that is a whole other subject isn't it?


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> are you still dreaming like Akhand Bharat ?



I just want Sohini Alam....you can keep both Hassina & Zia !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Armstrong said:


> I just want Sohini Alam....you can keep both Hassina & Zia !



what about @Mosamania ?, she is showing ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No society is perfect though,
> 
> Plz come to Jordan especially Western Amman to see people imploring the gov to close bars and nightclubs, not because they are forbidden but rather because of the crimes and obscene acts those places clients do in the neighboring areas. *Devil worshipers, gays*...etc numbers are in rise. Whenever I read such news, KSA comes to my mind, where such things are forbidden and punishable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better go.



These words have such a Tomas de Torquemada sound to me ...really now man? devil worshipers have nested jordanian clubs?


----------



## King Solomon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You better go.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

flamer84 said:


> These words have such a Tomas de Torquemada sound to me ...really now man? devil worshipers have nested jordanian clubs?



Not only at clubs but also at universities, schools, work places..etc, but still in small numbers as our society is conservative and our intelligence agency often do it's best to fix them up..


----------



## Naifov

Mosamania said:


> Why is devil worshiping or homosexuality a problem? But that is a whole other subject isn't it?



you know that having a man who swallows through and through and that likes to wear like the black widow with snoop dog style will make the mountains weep and would let the stones on fire !! 

those type of people have the mentality of killing people with mini pink tissues and when they fart it smells like roses. I bet that fart is equivalent to the sarin gas !! 


I mean COME on as if being gay would hurt the entire population of Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not only at clubs but also at universities, schools, work places..etc, but still in small numbers as our society is conservative and our intelligence agency often do it's best to fix them up..



Oh come on!! It's for real??) I really thought that "devil worshipers" are some kind of an urban myth


----------



## King Solomon

Mosamania said:


> Why is devil worshiping or homosexuality a problem? But that is a whole other subject isn't it?



What's up with you Mossab? Dawnguard fixed yet?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Banu Umayyah said:


> I agree, but I find it difficult to believe KSA is Islamic when its jailing Jihadist who go to Syria, fighting the Muslim brotherhood because they support Islamic law and last but not least robbing the population of their wealth.
> That's not Islamic, I believe the proper term is nefaq. Rule in the name of Islam and applying sharia selectively.



Mmmm somewhat Agree. but don't forget that Saudi Arabia has been put on pressure since 9/11. sorry but I don't want to lose another Islamic site. we are helping the Mujhadeen in syria with arms , Qatar mobilizing mujahdeen from Libya, Tunisia,,,etc. I really don't take that announcement seriously since no has been jailed yet. That announcement is not for you rather for the international community in order to avoid any pressure in the future. Saudi Arabia should be full aware of its act. All the arab countries around are weak and there are many hidden agenda trys to fully destabilize the whole Arab world, now after Egypt we need to be very careful until she get back on her feet again. 

Regarding the MB, Saudi Arabia funded Morsi campaign in Egypt but it seems that the MB in Jordan, Syria, even here in Saudi Arabia are trying to play the domain card.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## flamer84

Mosamania said:


> Why is devil worshiping or homosexuality a problem? But that is a whole other subject isn't it?



I can find one or two problems with devil worshiping,and it's not even about religion,in this case it's not even about a cult practising some worship but probably some nutcases who are bound to trespass the law.


----------



## King Solomon

flamer84 said:


> I can find one or two problems with devil worshiping,and it's not even about religion,in this case it's not even about a cult practising some worship but probably some nutcases who are bound to trespass the law.



LOL there are hundreds of videos out there in YT "exposing" celebrities who worship the devil.  Obviously they're mostly propaganda. But there are satanic-churches in the US. One is in KY.

PS: I see no problem with devil worshipping. As long as they don't turn violent, or do something stupid, that is.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Mmmm somewhat Agree. but don't forget that Saudi Arabia has been put on pressure since 9/11. sorry but I don't want to lose another Islamic site. we are helping the Mujhadeen in syria with arms , Qatar mobilizing mujahdeen from Libya, Tunisia,,,etc. I really don't take that announcement seriously since no has been jailed yet. That announcement is not for you rather for the international community in order to avoid any pressure in the future. Saudi Arabia should be full aware of its act. All the arab countries around are weak and there are many hidden agenda trys to fully destabilize the whole Arab world, now after Egypt we need to be very careful until she get back on her feet again.
> 
> *Regarding the MB, Saudi Arabia funded Morsi campaign in Egypt* but it seems that the MB in Jordan, Syria, even here in Saudi Arabia are trying to play the domain card.



I doubt it...


----------



## flamer84

King Solomon said:


> LOL there are hundreds of videos out there in YT "exposing" celebrities who worship the devil.
> 
> PS: I see no problem with devil worshipping. As long as they don't turn violent, or do something stupid, that is.



I don't want to go in a religious debate here but how can you worship the devil and not turn violent,it's not like the fxxk teaches you about love and tolerance


----------



## King Solomon

flamer84 said:


> I don't want to go in a religious debate here but how can you worship the devil and not turn violent,it's not like the fxxk teaches you about love and tolerance



They even have holy books:

The Satanic Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I find some of their prologue statements sort of more 'realistic' than the usual caring, giving, altruism, no selfishness etc derived from the bible.


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I doubt it...



We did man we did. We thought Morsi would be much better than his Secular opponent who was sucking up to the American before even the election takes place.


----------



## flamer84

King Solomon said:


> They even have holy books:
> 
> The Satanic Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I find some of their prologue statements sort of more 'realistic' than the usual caring, giving, altruism, no selfishness etc derived from the bible.



Sry,altough i am a progressive,modern guy i just can't really read that kind of stuff


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> We did man we did. We thought Morsi would be much better than his Secular opponent who was sucking up to the American before even the election takes place.



KSA calculate every step it takes very carefully, I find it hard to believe bro, that KSA funded an MB presidential campaign and yet the elected president turned to be sth else other than what was expected. I think @Yzd Khalifa would back me up on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No it's not, but what you people said is sth else. It's like religion is the reason of our backwardness which is not true.



I never knew there were atheists in KSA. But I honestly agree with you. Even though Mosamania denied it. What you said is true, it's also the trend nowadays. And unfortunately many people get caught up in this and few don't. But he hasn't seen life without religion, I've seen it in America. And the life has no quality to it at all. That's also why I'm considering moving. Would you believe me if I told the new generation here does nothing but school, drugs, and sleeping around without real relationships? And their parents encourage it too? Even if you're not religious this is not like able. At least to me. The problem with people like Mosamania is they don't hate the religion but who enforces it but he blames our religion for it. Had he seen it at the time of our Prophet SAW he wouldn't say what he says today. Guys like him also, remember, they do fear God but of course only during one moment. There are very few people in Gaza, men who dress with skinny jeans and link shirts. Guess what they were doing during the war? In the Mosques 24/7 wearing thobes. Once the war was over they lost fear and went back to the same style. Their iman is weak. Mosamania needs to thousands of his people killed before he considers fearing God because you bet at times like that they would. But he should remember who made the human function and why does our body function perfectly, who created us and who's watching us still. Once the Muslim Ummah goes down then the whole world is going down and it will be described just as our hadith described it. It's very important to remember death. People who tend to disbelieve based in the Unseen only believe when remember death and it's not religions fault and it's not because of fear they should believe but because they chose so and a hint to save a Muslim is good. This is why our Prophet SAW told us to constantly remember it. 

Also for Muslims, remember life without reading the Quran is meaningless and our Prophet(SAW) said its as if you're not a Muslim. It's hard to be connected with Allah(SWT) without reading his holy book daily. Try reading 5 pages a day or something along those lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

King Solomon said:


> They even have holy books:
> 
> The Satanic Bible - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I find some of their prologue statements sort of more 'realistic' than the usual caring, giving, altruism, no selfishness etc derived from the bible.



And,i hope that you don't mind me saying it,that is not a satanic Bible,it's a satanic book,only a nut would call "that " a Bible.


----------



## King Solomon

flamer84 said:


> And,i hope that you don't mind me saying it,that is not a satanic Bible,it's a satanic book,only a nut would call "that " a Bible.



You can have a look at the book reviews here: The Satanic Bible: Amazon.co.uk: Peter H. Gilmore, Anton LaVey: Books

I'm just an agnostic, but I like to read different books on religions and history as a hobby. If it interests you, you can purchase it. It's not a "bible" in any sense, I wouldn't even say it is "Satanic", it just takes a realistic perspective on things. If you are religious, trust me, it's not as 'dangerous' as it sounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> KSA calculate every step it takes very carefully, I find it hard to believe bro, that KSA funded an MB presidential campaign and yet the elected president turned to be sth else other than what was expected. I think @Yzd Khalifa would back me up on this.




Morsi is politically immature and the distance he maintains on the political stage is safer for us than the others. Thats not miscalculation at all because the MB don't run the country, the military does and we deal with them directly to make sure Morsi is kept in check.


----------



## flamer84

King Solomon said:


> You can have a look at the book reviews here: The Satanic Bible: Amazon.co.uk: Peter H. Gilmore, Anton LaVey: Books
> 
> I'm just an agnostic, but I like to read different books on religions and history as a hobby. If it interests you, you can purchase it. It's not a "bible" in any sense, I wouldn't even say it is "Satanic", it just takes a realistic perspective on things. If you are religious, trust me, it's not as 'dangerous' as it sounds.



I will,after all ,nothing wrong in checking something new,challenges are ment to be met head on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Morsi is politically immature and the distance he maintains on the political stage is safer for us than the others. Thats not miscalculation at all because the MB don't run the country, the military does and we deal with them directly to make sure Morsi is kept in check.



Trust me, I wouldn't exaggerate if I tell you MB is as danderous as Iran. Fear the one who says sth and does sth else and reveal sth that is opposite of what he hides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Morsi is politically immature and the distance he maintains on the political stage is safer for us than the others. Thats not miscalculation at all because the MB don't run the country, the military does and we deal with them directly to make sure Morsi is kept in check.



That's disrespectful bro to say you keep him in check, while you're right the military is in control and Morsi may have some weaknesses or unrealistic ideas its not a total thing. He had good idea but they pushed them too quickly. I personally hope they are upping Islamic programs and raising the next generation. The Egyptian people may become very religious over time where we can consider being dependent on our nations when we have the confidence in our nations. 

Please tell me what you mean by politically immature?



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Trust me, I wouldn't exaggerate if I tell you MB is as danderous as Iran. Fear the one who says sth and does sth else and reveal sth that is opposite of what he hides.



Why do you believe that? Because they're trying to be active in Jordan and Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Why do you believe that? Because they're trying to be active in Jordan and Syria?



Their activity in Jordan gave me the chance to know them, they are opportunistic liars and deceivers. That is why not many like them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Their activity in Jordan gave me the chance to know them, they are opportunistic liars and deceivers. That is why not many like them here.



Bro, because you're judging them at a higher standard. That's what everyone does with them. But in my opinion all parties are like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

@King Solomon...ok,I had a fast forward look.-as i can't PM's you,here it goes..basically it appeals to our natural desires and ofcourse challenges the basic beliefs...where it is stated "Though shall not!" it says.."go for it,discover for yourself!" but after all,in a nut shell tells us that God is a force that holds us back in our evolution,it reprises sexuality ,it reprises human kind itself...It's as if I was reading all those atheists froming at the mouth,what a coincidence finding their beliefs in some satanic texts


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Trust me, I wouldn't exaggerate if I tell you MB is as danderous as Iran. Fear the one who says sth and does sth else and reveal sth that is opposite of what he hides.



They are I trust you I know them,,,,. however, the MB don't have any influence in term of '' decision making.'' They are under the scope in every single act.



Hazzy997 said:


> That's disrespectful bro to say you keep him in check, while you're right the military is in control and Morsi may have some weaknesses or unrealistic ideas its not a total thing. He had good idea but they pushed them too quickly. I personally hope they are upping Islamic programs and raising the next generation. The Egyptian people may become very religious over time where we can consider being dependent on our nations when we have the confidence in our nations.
> 
> Please tell me what you mean by politically immature?



Yes Morsi and the rest MB have some hidden goals. Your problem is that you don't follow.

Politically Immature means Morsi needs more time to understand the game.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> They are I trust you I know them,,,,. however, the MB don't have any influence in term of '' decision making.'' They are under the scope in every single act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Morsi and the rest MB have some hidden goals. Your problem is that you don't follow.
> 
> Politically Immature means Morsi needs more time to understand the game.



I know he needs more time but what are these hidden goals you're referring to? Please don't tell me it's to establish an Islamic state.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Bro, because you're judging them at a higher standard. That's what everyone does with them. But in my opinion all parties are like that.



Not really, they are evil beings, very base people. They always take advantage of our worst times to jump and take it as an opportunity to pass their agenda. Let's take the latest one, one week ago, two big tribes went at each others throats killing 4 and injuring about 20 in Maan, the situation was really dangerous threatening of a total tribal war in the city, MB tried to intervene by blaming the gov as usual and making things worse until it was warned to back off.


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not really, they are evil beings, very base people. They always take advantage of our worst times to jump and take it as an opportunity to pass their agenda. Let's take the latest one, one week ago, two big tribes went at each others throats killing 4 and injuring about 20 in Maan, the situation was really dangerous threatening of a total tribal war in the city, MB tried to intervene by blaming the gov as usual and making things worse until it was warned to back off.



Okay I see, but maybe they have a point. But, that is how parties will build up their popularity and they need to be sincere with what people are considered with. It depends where you look at it from.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> They are I trust you I know them,,,,. however, the MB don't have any influence in term of '' decision making.'' They are under the scope in every single act.



Remember when Jordan was on the verge of a very serious situation several months ago, when some people went down streets firing at private, public places, and policemen, it was all because of them, even in the middle of the attacks they were calling for more hoping for an uprising. They are responsible of misleading people, since the rise in prices didn't affect poor nor middle class people as they were promised to get direct financial aid. Away from details, they have made it clear that they are a bunch of Munafigeen and traitors. I loath them.



Hazzy997 said:


> Okay I see, but maybe they have a point. But, that is how parties will build up their popularity and they need to be *sincere *with what people are considered with. It depends where you look at it from.



They don't even know this word.


----------



## King Solomon

flamer84 said:


> @King Solomon...ok,I had a fast forward look.-as i can't PM's you,here it goes..basically it appeals to our natural desires and ofcourse challenges the basic beliefs...where it is stated "Though shall not!" it says.."go for it,discover for yourself!" but after all,in a nut shell tells us that God is a force that holds us back in our evolution,it reprises sexuality ,it reprises human kind itself...It's as if I was reading all those atheists froming at the mouth,what a coincidence finding their beliefs in some satanic texts



I didn't say you'd find the whole book interesting. But have a look at the chapter III, V, VI, VII and VIII of the "Book of Lucifer: The enlightment". I found those chapters entertaining (and realistic).


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Remember when Jordan was on the verge of a very serious situation several months ago, when some people went down streets firing at private, public places, and policemen, it was all because of them, even in the middle of the attacks they were calling for more hoping for an uprising. They are responsible of misleading people, since the rise in prices didn't affect poor nor middle class people as they were promised to get direct financial aid. Away from details, they have made it clear that they are a bunch of Munafigeen and traitors. I loath them.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even know this word.



relax mate, they are getting nowhere. Its our way or the highway..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> I wish BeyondHeretic to find a nice orthodox girl. His avatar looks so sad



500 , sweetheart , do you read jane's defence?


----------



## Natan

Naifov said:


> a head cover just to wear it ?
> no you guys have the same stupid mentality of the muslims. Telling a woman to cover for the sake of men keeping their virtue and not lose control on their dicks !!
> 
> In fact, I believe that the teachings of the cover in Islam came through jewsh teaching and concepts !!
> don't try to play innocent of this scar of the history of civilizations that is called a head cover



I'm not an adherent of judaism, especially the orthodox judaism, so your anger completely misses its target. 

However don't forget than jewish orthodox men wear head cover too - that's the kipah.


----------



## Juice

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No it's not, but what you people said is sth else. It's like religion is the reason of our backwardness which is not true.



Maybe a little bit. If I believe in fairies and unicorns, and life arose from magic....it might hinder my biology studies.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> No society is perfect though,
> 
> Plz come to Jordan especially Western Amman to see people imploring the gov to close bars and nightclubs, not because they are forbidden but rather because of the crimes and obscene acts those places clients do in the neighboring areas. Devil worshipers, gays...etc numbers are in rise. Whenever I read such news, KSA comes to my mind, where such things are forbidden and punishable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better go.


 Devil worshipers? Probably witches and genies too! Run before they cast a spell on you or turn you gay!



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Not only at clubs but also at universities, schools, work places..etc, but still in small numbers as our society is conservative and our intelligence agency often do it's best to fix them up..


 Lol, your Intelligence agency hunts devil-worshipers, gay, witches and genies? No wonder the Israelis were always getting the drop on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*What happened on the night of the Israeli air raid against Damascus? Cameras were set up waiting for the Israeli raid. Another prove to how F$A terrorists are allied with Israel*


----------



## Hussein

Naifov indeed i guess it adapts the local cultures.
In Iran before Islam (like in many countries and totally in opposition of the stupid 300 movie  ) more you wear clothes more you're high social rank. you would even hide a part of your face. 

no not like this :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cortomaltese

israeli fascism must be stopped .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*"Much more important, however, is the salient fact that Israel has now intervened in the Syrian war. It may say it was only aiming at weapons destined for the Hezbollah &#8211; but these were weapons also being used against rebel forces in Syria. By diminishing the regime&#8217;s supply of these weapons, it is therefore helping the rebels overthrow Bashar al-Assad. And since Israel regards itself as a Western nation &#8211; best friend and best US military ally in the Middle East, etc, etc &#8211; this means that &#8220;we&#8221; are now involved in the war, directly and from the air.
Let&#8217;s see if the US and the EU condemn Israel&#8217;s air attacks. I doubt it. Which would mean, if we are silent, that we approve of them. Silence, to quote Sir Thomas More, gives consent.
So now the Iranians and Hizballah are accused of intervening in Syria &#8211; true, though not to quite extent we are led to believe &#8211; and Qatar and Saudi Arabia funnel weapons to the rebels &#8211; true, but not quite enough weapons, as the Syrian rebels will tell you &#8211; and the Israelis have joined in. We are now militarily involved." Robert Fisk*

Robert Fisk: The truth is that after Israel


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Robert Fisk








haha



Naifov said:


> a head cover just to wear it ?
> no you guys have the same stupid mentality of the muslims. Telling a woman to cover for the sake of men keeping their virtue and not lose control on their dicks !!
> 
> In fact, I believe that the teachings of the cover in Islam came through jewsh teaching and concepts !!
> don't try to play innocent of this scar of the history of civilizations that is called a head cover


You are right 



BeyondHeretic said:


> 500 , sweetheart , do you read jane's defence?


No, honey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> No, honey.



I've already received infractions because of you , you you , do you want to get me banned ? I go to hell if you want me too


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Arabian Legend said:


> Morsi is politically immature and the distance he maintains on the political stage is safer for us than the others. Thats not miscalculation at all because the MB don't run the country, the military does and we deal with them directly to make sure Morsi is kept in check.


you saudi think you can control us ????? because you got some money money alone cant do anything and dont think you are something in the region because you are not



Arabian Legend said:


> We did man we did. We thought Morsi would be much better than his Secular opponent who was sucking up to the American before even the election takes place.


any you want to suck the amircian d... alone


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> you saudi think you can control us ????? because you got some money money alone cant do anything and dont think you are something in the region because you are not



You probably misunderstood my post. I would advice you to read it again. I was talking about the MB and the current president of Egypt Mr. Morsi. Thats has nothing to do with money or controlling Egypt. Saudi Arabia hold Egypt and Egyptians in high regard whatever affect you affect us therefore, political blunders will not be allowed I hope you get this. 



> any you want to suck the amircian d... alone



No, Egypt is now facing a difficult time and we don't want the American to take an advantage of that.


----------



## Solomon2

Tamil American said:


> Paging 500, Solomon, and all PDF Zios...


_Tip:_ use the "@" prefix and member's full name to create a "mention" and draw attention quicker.

My comment? In addition to the obvious self-defense justifications for such strikes, no Arab or Muslim cares to recall that UNSCR 1701, the resolution that ended the 2006 Israel-Hezbollah war, authorizes U.N. member-states to employ their air and sea forces to prevent Hezbollah's resupply - and that although the wording is purposely tortuous, for this final paragraph _neither Israel nor anybody else has to ask Lebanon or Syria permission to do so._ (Many diplomats will deny this, but they squirm when it's pointed out that this is the interpretation both Lebanon and Israel have followed for over six years.)

THus UNSCR 1701 suffices to justify in international law Israeli overflights of Lebanon and Israel's attacks on Hezbullies' supply chain through Syria.


----------



## Ahiska

The airraid is justified and you understand that Syria never maked peace with Israel so it is war Israel can bomb Assad whenever they want i give Assad 2 month in these 2 months he will either get bombed by Israel or killed by the FSAi hope when everything happens Israel and Turkey close the borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Momble

BeyondHeretic said:


> I've already received infractions because of you , you you , do you want to get me banned ? I go to hell if you want me too



stop it. you are not only disgracing yourself !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Momble said:


> stop it. you are not only disgracing yourself !!!!



thank you for your advice brother


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> KSA calculate every step it takes very carefully, I find it hard to believe bro, that KSA funded an MB presidential campaign and yet the elected president turned to be sth else other than what was expected. I think @Yzd Khalifa would back me up on this.


Yes, we need to think million times before making any decision. Look what Al-Assad is doing! The Saudis built the SAA so we can guarantee the safety of the Syrian people. 

Well, the MB is a F i l t h y rich organization already. They run and own business in every continent in this world. From the Arab World to Latin American ,and from Asia to Eurpoe. Their current net worth is above $225 Million. So, financially speaking I think the MB can take care of themselves. It doesn't really matter if some foreign body backed them up financially to run their campaign. 

@Arabian Legend

I agree. I don't think Shafiq deserves to be president of Egypt. Don't worry about Morsi though ,he's not going to remain in power forever. But, tbqh I like him very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Michael J. Totten

Israel Bombs Syria, Syrians Blame Each Other

5 May 2013




An extraordinary mushroom cloud appeared atop Mount Qasioun overlooking Damascus this weekend when the Israeli Air Force bombed munitions depots believed to be storing chemical weapons bound for Hezbollah in Lebanon. This is not the first time since Syrias civil war broke out that Israel has intervened to prevent Hezbollah from acquiring weapons of mass destruction, and it probably wont be the last.

Initially both Hezbollah and the Syrian government denied the attack even took place. Thats exactly what the regime did in 2007 when Israel bombed its nuclear reactor in Deir ez-Zor.

No one can know for sure why they decided to stop playing coy and pretend nothing happened, but I can guess. Take a look at this extraordinary video some Syrian rebels uploaded to YouTube. 



That was one hell of a strike. And if the Israelis didnt do it, that means the Syrian rebels would take the credit.

The Syrian rebels, of course, dont have the ability to do anything of the sort. Bashar al-Assad would be in deadly serious trouble if they did. Nor can Assad afford to let anyone _think_ they have that kind of firepower unless he can absorb even more defections and a loss of morale on his own side, which he cant.

Whether for that reason or another, he and Hezbollah realized they had to admit the Israelis hit them and hit them hard where it counted.

But thats not all they said. No, that would simply not do. Assad is also accusing the Israelis of coordinating their air strikes with terrorists from the Al Qaeda-linked Jabhat al-Nusra. Thats how he rolls. Its how much of the Middle East rolls and has for decades.

Its a simple to understand formula: Always point the finger at Israel. If a different enemy deserves blame instead, accuse them of collaboration with Israel. When Israel is clearly responsible (as it was in this case), accuse your enemies of collaboration with Israel just because and for extra credit.

The Syrian rebels are doing it, too. They condemned the Israeli strike. Im guessing theyre secretly grateful, but they did issue a formal condemnation for public consumption, most likely to inoculate themselves from the accusation from Assad they knew for certain was coming. They couldnt leave the extra credit there on the table, so theyre saying the Assad regime was complicit in Israels strike.

Its complete nonsense, of course, but thats how it works over there.

Assad is especially adept at this game. Everyone, especially journalists who quote people for a living, needs to understand that. Yet they dont. The BBC let Assad write their headline. Israeli strikes on Syria 'co-ordinated with terrorists' it says. Thats the actual headline. It was literally written by Assads foreign ministry.

Of course the words co-ordinated with terrorists are inside quotation marks, and the article makes it clear that this accusation comes from the Syrian government, but most people who see the headline wont read the article. Casual readers of the BBC Web site wont even notice the quote marks. Israel is coordinating with Al Qaeda in Syria? _Really,_ BBC? Youre broadcasting that ludicrous accusation with a straight face?

Look. Nothing Assad says in public has a damn thing to do with reality except occasionally by sheer chance. Every single one of his speeches is part of a well-crafted disinformation campaign. Even his silences are part of a well-crafted disinformation campaign. His is a government that leaks its own fabrications to Western journalists, then quotes the articles to make its ridiculous narrative look almost plausible. Even the regimes grudging acknowledgement that Israel really did just bomb Damascus includes a lie in the very same sentence.

If theres a more absurd place in the world than the Middle East, Im not aware of it. Soviet propaganda was no less outlandish back in the day, but the Middle Eastern variety is somehow more transparently clownish and needs to be treated accordingly.


----------



## Lone

I heard that one IAF fighter is down and two israeli pilot has been detained. Is it true? any credible sources guys?


----------



## Sam1980

Lol... why is everyone silent about F$A use of chemical weapons? 

UN investigator suggests it was Syria's rebels who used chemical weapons

and 
 @Yzd Khalifa OMG 708 posts?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

500 said:


> haha



Thank you for admitting the west supports Alqaeda, and that they started

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Natan

Lone said:


> I heard that one IAF fighter is down and two israeli pilot has been detained. Is it true? any credible sources guys?



No, it is not true.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I looked into the UN reports. I don't believe the F$A has used Chemos. They could have been used by Al-Nusrah. Don't you think? @Syrian Lion


Sam1980 said:


> Lol... why is everyone silent about F$A use of chemical weapons?
> 
> UN investigator suggests it was Syria's rebels who used chemical weapons
> 
> and
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa OMG 708 posts?!


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> Thank you for admitting the west supports Alqaeda, and that they started


Thats your beloved Robert Fisk. Who was always a big fan of Hezbollah. Since when he became a representative of the "West"?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sam1980 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa OMG 708 posts?!





Yzd Khalifa said:


> I looked into the UN reports. I don't believe the F$A has used Chemos. They could have been used by Al-Nusrah. Don't you think? @Syrian Lion



708 precious posts . Glad to have you here.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 708 precious posts . Glad to have you here.






500 said:


> Thats your beloved Robert Fisk. Who was always a big fan of Hezbollah. Since when he became a representative of the "West"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Two Syrian Women, Two Very Different Perspectives On War

May 06, 2013 3:00 PM

_Copyright © 2013 NPR. For personal, noncommercial use only. See Terms of Use. For other uses, prior permission required._

AUDIE CORNISH, HOST:

From NPR News, this is ALL THINGS CONSIDERED. I'm Audie Cornish.

MELISSA BLOCK, HOST:

And I'm Melissa Block.

To Syria now and two views of the war that has claimed more than 70,000 lives over the past two years. Among the latest developments: Airstrikes over the weekend on a military complex outside the capital city, Damascus. Those strikes are presumed to have come from Israel, aimed at stopping weapon shipments to Hezbollah in southern Lebanon.

Today, I spoke with a spokeswoman for the Revolution Command Council, rebel forces in the northern Damascus suburbs. Out of safety concerns, she goes by a pseudonym, Susan Ahmad. And she felt those airstrikes very early yesterday morning.

SUSAN AHAMD: It was a very huge explosion. All the windows and doors burst open. Glass fall apart and they broke. It was...

(SOUNDBITE OF EXPLOSION)

AHAMD: Sorry. You heard that?

BLOCK: I did hear that. What was that?

AHAMD: That was explosion. I think they are going to shell us today because they sent us - warned that they will shell us.

BLOCK: And when you say they, you're referring to the Syrian military in this case.

AHAMD: Yeah. Yeah. Yeah, that is right because they have tanks here at checkpoints and they shell us. In my area, which is under the control of the regime, actually we get shelled every few days. But in the areas after the control of a Christian army, they got shelled everyday.

BLOCK: Well, let's go back to the attacks that you were talking about yesterday. The big explosion that you heard. Could you pinpoint exactly what the targets were from those Israeli airstrikes?

AHAMD: They were to the weapons store between Maraba and Ed Draij. They put many weapons, they stored many weapons there.

BLOCK: Do you have any sense of how much of that airstrike might degrade Syria's military capability?

AHAMD: Oh, God. I can't tell, like, precisely. But I know that it will harm it very, very much. So it's not really good. Maybe if you want to be optimistic, we can think that it's OK that we got rid of these weapons, so Assad won't use them against us. But at the same time, Syria's losing because we paid for these weapons. And now we have two enemies. We have to face Assad inside Syria and Israel is going to attack us.

BLOCK: So, you now see Israel as the enemy even though Israel was targeting the Syrian regime that you're fighting against.

AHAMD: It is an enemy actually. Let me tell you something. I don't think that Israel is going to do us a favor. We have been like fighting the regime for two years, and this is the first time Israel do such a thing. So it is not for the sake of the Syrian people.

And something else, for many years we thought that Assad regime is, let's say, the enemy of Israel or the first one who resist the occupation (unintelligible) and so-and-so. We were like fool - actually they were just fooling us. It seems though that Assad is the best ally of Israel, because he always kept the Israeli borders safe.

*BLOCK: Wait a minute, Ms. Ahmad, let me stop you there. Are you saying that the Israelis colluded with President Assad to bomb his own military?

AHAMD: It is one of the options actually, yes.*

BLOCK: Let me ask you this, Ms. Ahmad, if the Israeli attack degrade Syria's military capability, why would that not be a good thing for the rebel side, for your cause?

AHAMD: Because when I am thinking, actually, I think like a Syrian, I don't think like an opposite person or from the rebels or whatever. Assad is not going to live forever. We are going to get rid of him. So after that, we need to rebuild the whole country. So having a very, very big country so (unintelligible) just to protect our country against anyone who wants to come and take part of this cake, because they see Syria now as a cake, you know. Like Iran is ready to take its parts. Iraq as well. We know don't know other.

BLOCK: Well, Ms. Ahmad, thank you for talking with us today.

AHAMD: Thank you.

BLOCK: That's Susan Ahmad, a pseudonym. She's spokeswoman for the Revolution Command Council outside Damascus.

For a very different view of the war in Syria, we turn to the city of Latakia on the Mediterranean Coast. It's an area that's been relatively untouched by the war, aside from a flood of refugees. That's where we reached the Reem Dagman. She's an Alawite, the same minority group as President Bashar al-Assad. She says she fears a new Islamic state if Assad's regime were to fall.

REEM DAGMAN: As a member of a minority and as a woman, we have so much fear here. You know, here we are living in Latakia and in other places. For me, as an Alawite and as a woman, we live here. We can go to the beach and swim. We can drink. But if the Islamists and the extremes came to here, all of this will be gone - we can't live here. We can't impose what it's like in Egypt, it's the Islamic Brotherhood is ruling there. You can't impose this in Syria.

BLOCK: Apart from the extremists, I wonder, as an Alawite, if you share the concerns that have been expressed by people say that that because the Alawite are associated with the Assad regime, that if the Sunni majority were to take power that there would be reprisals. There would be - you would be held responsible for the crimes of the regime.

DAGMAN: No. No, I don't think so that's our main concern. Our main concern is from the Islams.

BLOCK: Would you describe yourself, Ms. Dagman, as a supporter of the Assad regime?

DAGMAN: I'm supporting the country. I'm supporting to save the law - the enforcement of the law in the country. I don't support chaos. I don't support violence. I'm against violence. I'm with dialogue.

BLOCK: And how do you process what has been going on in your country over the last couple of years, and the tens of thousands - 70,000 people - who have been killed? What do you make of that?

DAGMAN: It's a conflict. It's a conflict between armed opposition and the Syrian army.

BLOCK: And when you hear of Sunni villages that have been wiped out, massacres carried out by the Assad regime or by the Shabiha, do you believe those reports when you hear them?

DAGMAN: You know, if you see these villages - if you say there have been massacres in these villages, there's no civilians in these villages. They're the fight between two sides.

BLOCK: And the women and children whose images we've seen who've been killed, who are they, do you think?

DAGMAN: I have no idea.

BLOCK: What to you would be a positive outcome at the end of this fighting? What would you want to see in Syria?

DAGMAN: What I want as an outcome of this fight, to stop this violence; and everybody come on the table and talk.

BLOCK: And Bashar al-Assad to remain in power?

DAGMAN: Let's go to the boxes - to the election boxes.

BLOCK: Go to the election boxes. In other words, have a vote.

DAGMAN: Yes. Yes.

BLOCK: Ms. Dagman, thank you very much for talking with us today.

DAGMAN: Thank you very much for having me.

BLOCK: That's Reem Dagman. She is an Alawite living in Latakia, Syria.

(SOUNDBITE OF MUSIC)

CORNISH: This is NPR News.
_Copyright © 2013 NPR. All rights reserved. No quotes from the materials contained herein may be used in any media without attribution to NPR. This transcript is provided for personal, noncommercial use only, pursuant to our Terms of Use. Any other use requires NPR's prior permission. Visit our permissions page for further information.

NPR transcripts are created on a rush deadline by a contractor for NPR, and accuracy and availability may vary. This text may not be in its final form and may be updated or revised in the future. Please be aware that the authoritative record of NPR's programming is the audio._


----------



## Pak47

@Syrian Lion

Real reasons behind the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I looked into the UN reports. I don't believe the F$A has used Chemos. They could have been used by Al-Nusrah. Don't you think? @Syrian Lion



Alnusrah=F$A=Alqaeda... they all are the same TERRORISTS... so yes Alnusrah used them which also means F$A used them..



Pak47 said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Real reasons behind the attack.



of course, Israel and the west failed to topple the Syrian government , thus they want to drag Syria into a full scale war...


----------



## Controlled Pair

I like the way people keep talking about "unprovoked attacks" against Syria.

This is the same Syria that allowed Hamas (an internationally proscribed terrorist group with the genocide of Israel in its charter) to organise suicide bombings against Israeli civilians. The same Hamas now fighting against Damascus.

The same Syria that helped Iran get a strangle hold on Lebanon and use it as a launch pad for attacks on Israel.

These strikes are long overdue.


----------



## Ahiska

Like i said Israel has every right to attack syria when they see danger.
And Israel and syria never maked peace israel attacked a military position so its their right to attack something like that in a war.


----------



## Hussein

Ahiska said:


> Like i said Israel has every right *to attack syria* when they see danger.
> And Israel and syria never maked peace israel attacked a military position so its their right to attack something like that in a war.



so it was not to attack Hezbollah but Syria ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Israel's demise is near : 1948 Israelis victory
1967 preemptive strike 
1973 hardly a victory 
2006 stalemate 

???? near furture , end of the jewish nation


----------



## Controlled Pair

Ahiska said:


> Like i said Israel has every right to attack syria when they see danger.
> And Israel and syria never maked peace israel attacked a military position so its their right to attack something like that in a war.



Indeed. Especially weapons destined for a terrorist group



BeyondHeretic said:


> Israel's demise is near : 1948 Israelis victory
> 1967 preemptive strike
> 1973 hardly a victory
> 2006 stalemate
> 
> ???? near furture , end of the jewish nation




Iran will disappear sooner.

It is dying slowly. Sanctions biting hard. Countries are becoming less dependent on Oil. It's your only income. You can't live on pistachio exports.

You have a Sunni insurgency. Arabs unhappy about their condition. Bahai' being abused.

You're so utterly isolated. Even your friends are now in bad trouble. Once Syria falls to Sunnis and Hezbollah are driven from Lebanon. Your terrorist power will fall too.

Your ageing planes are falling out of the sky. You have severe smog problems, earthquakes etc.

I see no future for Iran. It will break on secular/Shia lines. Moderates/cavemen.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a major war with GCC or even a civil war that tears Iran apart.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> Iran will disappear sooner.
> 
> It is dying slowly. Sanctions biting hard. Countries are becoming less dependent on Oil. It's your only income. You can't live on pistachio exports.
> 
> You have a Sunni insurgency. Arabs unhappy about their condition. Bahai' being abused.
> 
> You're so utterly isolated. Even your friends are now in bad trouble. Once Syria falls to Sunnis and Hezbollah are driven from Lebanon. Your terrorist power will fall too.
> 
> Your ageing planes are falling out of the sky. You have severe smog problems, earthquakes etc.
> 
> I see no future for Iran. It will break on secular/Shia lines. Moderates/cavemen.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see a major war with GCC or even a civil war that tears Iran apart.



Maybe iran will simply have another revolution? but when was the last time we heard of a jewish revolution ? there was only jesus who got crucified by romans and not even jews


----------



## Controlled Pair

BeyondHeretic said:


> Maybe iran will simply have another revolution? but when was the last time we heard of a jewish revolution ? there was only jesus who got crucified by romans and not even jews



How many revolutions do you losers need before you can run a proper country?  even the Africans are getting the hang of it before you.

Maybe you're just incapable? 

We had our revolution or more accurately, evolution. We did it peacefully. You baboons can't do anything without killing.

There's talk of putting more sanctions on you



> Legislation introduced by a bipartisan group of U.S. senators on Wednesday would block Iran's access to billions of dollars worth of foreign currency reserves in the latest congressional effort to slow development of the Islamic Republic's disputed nuclear program.
> 
> Lawmakers in Washington said the government in Tehran taps the reserves held in banks around the world, mostly in euros, to get around U.S. and EU sanctions on oil sales that have damaged Iran's economy.
> 
> Iran converts the reserves it built up from decades of selling oil, estimated to be worth $60 billion to $100 billion, into local currencies in order to finance imports and stabilize its budget, the lawmakers said.



Bro, you guys will be paying $20 per pistachio soon.


I cry for you every night bro.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> We had our revolution or more accurately, evolution.



   Is that why today they call you kikes?


----------



## Controlled Pair

BeyondHeretic said:


> Is that why today they call you kikes?



Your own family calls you dogs, heretics and infidels 

You Rafida turd


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> Israel's demise is near : 1948 Israelis victory
> 1967 preemptive strike
> 1973 hardly a victory
> 2006 stalemate
> 
> ???? near furture , end of the jewish nation



Even if I agree with your conclusions, and I don't, an analysis on such a macro scale is meaningless. In order to have any kind of conclusion you have to take into account the relative military might going into war, the goals of both forces etc.
You should also consider that should Israel feel like it's existence is being threatened it would lift the many restrictions of force it is imposing upon itself...


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Battle of Kursk said:


> Even if I agree with your conclusions, and I don't, an analysis on such a macro scale is meaningless. In order to have any kind of conclusion you have to take into account the relative military might going into war, the goals of both forces etc.
> You should also consider that should Israel feel like it's existence is being threatened it would lift the many restrictions of force it is imposing upon itself...



well I don't really think Israel's "existence" will be threatened , but they would no longer be able to call themselves the sole apartheid state on earth , they will live a much humbler life along with Palestinians , Palestinians will sleep with their girls etc. etc.


----------



## Battle of Kursk

That's too broad a subject, not to mention off topic, so I am going to leave it at that I don't agree with you .


----------



## Ahiska

Hussein said:


> so it was not to attack Hezbollah but Syria ???


It was for both i presume.


----------



## bala

BBC News - Israel prepares for the worst as tensions over Syria grow

"In the period between 2006 and now we have prepared ourselves, we've trained the population and we've trained municipal workers. People are more aware of the functions they'll be required to carry out," Mr Yahav tells me in his office overlooking the port."

Terrorist state oce again bombing another country with a petty reason. 

Dont think Syria is an a place to be transferring arms. 

Look at the quote above - the terrorist state prepares its women, children, and men in combat. Then they point the finger at other countries they do that.

Iran please wipe it off the map. Sick of this.


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

BeyondHeretic said:


> Israel's demise is near : 1948 Israelis victory
> 1967 preemptive strike
> 1973 hardly a victory
> 2006 stalemate
> 
> ???? near furture , end of the jewish nation


1948 - 5 countries attack Israel.
1967 - 3 countries attack Israel.
1973 - 2 countries attack Israel.
1982 - 1 country challenges Israel.

Since 1982 no country dares to mess with Israel. Only through coward proxy terrorist attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

500 said:


> 1948 - 5 countries attack Israel.
> 1967 - 3 countries attack Israel.
> 1973 - 2 countries attack Israel.
> 1982 - 1 country challenges Israel.
> 
> Since 1982 no country dares to mess with Israel. Only through coward proxy terrorist attacks.



The US saved your a$$ many times and there were some traitors among us something everyone knows. but this time expect us we will reach you in numbers...... Once Assad fall....mark my words.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

500 said:


> 1948 - 5 countries attack Israel.
> 1967 - 3 countries attack Israel.
> 1973 - 2 countries attack Israel.
> 1982 - 1 country challenges Israel.
> 
> Since 1982 no country dares to mess with Israel. Only through coward proxy terrorist attacks.



You don't have to take such stance on him seriously. He doesn't know which is which. Yes, after making peace with the Egyptians no regional war broke out ,as far as my knowledge is concerned. Israel like any other nation in this world doesn't prefer to go to war ,but I still find your rhetoric very harsh tbqh.


----------



## PteX

Arabian Legend said:


> The US saved your a$$ many times and there were some traitors among us something everyone knows. but this time expect us we will reach you in numbers...... Once Assad fall....mark my words.



Always whining and making excuses for why you lost, never accepting your own faults. 

You're an Arab so i assume you believe in Allah. Tell me, if Allah did not wish for Israel to win, why did he make it so? I'll answer: Because in Allah's eyes, you deserved to lose and suffer while Israel won and prospered.

You can't deny that it was Allah's wish. Once Assad falls, you will continue to be the best Arab friend Israel has. 
Fellow Zionist.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

PteX said:


> Always whining and making excuses for why you lost, never accepting your own faults.
> 
> You're an Arab so i assume you believe in Allah. Tell me, if Allah did not wish for Israel, why did he not make it so? I'll answer: Because in Allah's eyes, you deserved to lose and suffer while Israel won and prospered.
> 
> You can't deny that it was Allah's wish. Once Assad falls, you will continue to be the best Arab friend Israel has. Fellow Zionist.



There were some Jewish nations and settlements in history which happened to be strong where Jews thought they were strong and immune, they lived in prosperity for a while, sure more than just 65 or 100 years, nevertheless, they woke up on a horrible nightmare, chained, destroyed and humiliated. If you use your mind and logic with serious contemplation on Israel future just for once, you will realize that a country like Israel will not survive for long like this, and no country has ever survived like this in history. The world is changing. Either Israel accept peace and live as well in peace and harmony with it's neighbors, yet time would heal everything, or just live nervous and anxious until the worst happens.


----------



## Arabian Legend

PteX said:


> Always whining and making excuses for why you lost, never accepting your own faults.
> 
> You're an Arab so i assume you believe in Allah. Tell me, if Allah did not wish for Israel, why did he not make it so? I'll answer: Because in Allah's eyes, you deserved to lose and suffer while Israel won and prospered.
> 
> You can't deny that it was Allah's wish. Once Assad falls, you will continue to be the best Arab friend Israel has. Fellow Zionist.



from a religious prospective yes,its the fulfillment of the our prophecies. Now Pack up and get ready, you will be sent back your mother country soon, what was taken by force will be brought by force.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

PteX said:


> Always whining and making excuses for why you lost, never accepting your own faults.
> 
> You're an Arab so i assume you believe in Allah. Tell me, if Allah did not wish for Israel to win, why did he make it so? I'll answer: Because in Allah's eyes, you deserved to lose and suffer while Israel won and prospered.
> 
> You can't deny that it was Allah's wish. Once Assad falls, you will continue to be the best Arab friend Israel has.
> Fellow Zionist.



BTW, we were told 1400 years ago that there will be a Jewish state in Palestine and they will gain might and strength, we were told as that Muslims will be many although weak while Jews few. Imagine, 1400 years ago..


----------



## BronzePlaque

PteX said:


> Always whining and making excuses for why you lost, never accepting your own faults.
> 
> You're an Arab so i assume you believe in Allah. Tell me, if Allah did not wish for Israel to win, why did he make it so? I'll answer: Because in Allah's eyes, you deserved to lose and suffer while Israel won and prospered.
> 
> You can't deny that it was Allah's wish. *Once Assad falls*, you will continue to be the best Arab friend Israel has.
> Fellow Zionist.



Bro i dont know anything about the rest of your post, but the bold part...Inshallah!!!


----------



## Surenas

From all Arab armies that have fought Israel, the best performance goes to Hezbollah.


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> From all Arab armies that have fought Israel, the best performance goes to Hezbollah.



Egypts army has done more impressive stuff in 1973 with anti tank missiles and their air defences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> You don't have to take such stance on him seriously. He doesn't know which is which. Yes, after making peace with the Egyptians no regional war broke out ,as far as my knowledge is concerned. Israel like any other nation in this world doesn't prefer to go to war ,but I still find your rhetoric very harsh tbqh.



There will be no place for moderates and peace loving nations nor people anymore, if Israel keep denying others rights and violate their holy places. Those moderates will not change but rather they will be more and more embarrassed as their approach and belief in peace didn't work, so they will be excluded and forced into the extremists camp who are in rise BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> Egypts army has done more impressive stuff in 1973 with anti tank missiles and their air defences.



Not at all. 

*U.S. report: Hezbollah fought Israel better than any Arab army*



> A new report from the U.S. Army War College warns that the American military must learn the lessons of the Second Lebanon War, in which Hezbollah operated more like a conventional army than a guerrilla organization.
> 
> The report, "The 2006 Lebanon Campaign and the Future of Warfare: Implications for Army and Defense Policy," warns against placing too heavy an emphasis on classic guerrilla warfare, and raises the possibility of further non-state actors following the Lebanese militant group's example.
> 
> "Hezbollah's 2006 campaign in southern Lebanon has been receiving increasing attention as a prominent recent example of a non-state actor fighting a Westernized state," the authors of the report state. "In particular, critics of irregular-warfare transformation often cite the 2006 case as evidence that non-state actors can nevertheless wage conventional warfare in state-like ways."
> 
> The authors of the report, Dr. Stephen D. Biddle and Jeffrey A. Friedman, state that changes made by the U.S. Army in conducting urban warfare against guerrilla fighters in Iraq could compromise the military's ability to deal with other enemies in the future.
> 
> The authors give a high grade to Hezbollah's performance in the 2006 war, describing it as more effective than that of any Arab army that confronted Israel in the Jewish state's history, and that Hezbollah militants wounded more Israelis per fighter than any previous Arab effort.
> 
> Unlike a traditional guerrilla force, however, Hezbollah emphasized holding territory and digging in to bunkers, instead of the usual tactic of hiding among civilian populations. Likewise, the militant organization's discipline and coordination highly resembled those of conventional armies.
> 
> This combination of conventional and guerrilla tactics, the report claims, places new challenges before the U.S. Army. It calls for preparing the military for asymmetrical urban warfare, while at the same time working closely with civilian populations. It also calls for reducing military activity likely to harm the image of the U.S.
> 
> The report indicates that no army can be ideally prepared to deal with both kinds of enemy, conventional and guerrilla, simultaneously, and that in light of the discrepancies between the lessons of the Second Lebanon War and the current U.S. experience in Iraq and Afghanistan, serious challenges confront military planners.
> 
> While fighting in Iraq and Afghanistan demands the ability to defeat guerrilla forces, the example of Lebanon may inspire enemies of the U.S. to adopt more conventional methods.



U.S. report: Hezbollah fought Israel better than any Arab army - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Surenas said:


> Not at all.
> 
> *U.S. report: Hezbollah fought Israel better than any Arab army*
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. report: Hezbollah fought Israel better than any Arab army - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper



Just pray that you wouldn't get the same kind of "victory"..


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> Not at all.
> 
> *U.S. report: Hezbollah fought Israel better than any Arab army*
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. report: Hezbollah fought Israel better than any Arab army - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper



1 is a guerilla force the other is a conventional force, uncomparable wars, in the end who fought better is an opinion, Hezbollah facing any Arab army would not last long if they would actually try conventional warfare, so attempting to say that Hezbollah as a military organization is superior to other Arab militaries is a mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> 1 is a guerilla force the other is a conventional force, uncomparable wars, in the end who fought better is an opinion, Hezbollah facing any Arab army would not last long if they would actually try conventional warfare, so attempting to say that Hezbollah as a military organization is superior to other Arab militaries is a mistake.



I never claimed that Hezbollah is superior to any Arab army. Although, relatively, they are probably.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> from a religious prospective yes,its the fulfillment of the our prophecies. Now Pack up and get ready, you will be sent you back your mother country soon, what was taken by force will be brought by force.



I they accepted peace, there is no need for this. Haram they have no country and the Western people are pretty brutal toward them. Damn my sweet heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> I never claimed that Hezbollah is superior to any Arab army. Although, relatively, they are probably.



Israel could delete Hezbollah from Lebanon if they wanted, lets not joke ourselves, they have the military gear and weapons, They have enough artillery to put south lebanon on fire with all Hezbollah troops in it, Hezbollah is concentrated in a small area making it easy to do that.

Compared to Arab armies Hezbollah has no chance either except in guerilla warfare, they are simply outnumbered/outgunned against state armies if you exclude the mini arab states.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa 

I know this might seem a little orthodox, but since you have connections and ties, will KSA defend Jordan if was attacked by Israel?


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> Israel could delete Hezbollah from Lebanon if they wanted, lets not joke ourselves, they have the military gear and weapons, They have enough artillery to put south lebanon on fire with all Hezbollah troops in it, Hezbollah is concentrated in a small area making it easy to do that.



No, they can't. Two times Israel retreated from Lebanon because they couldn't annihilate Hezbollah and were suffering from low morale and high casualties. I can't see why they could do it this time, unless they want to carpet comb whole S-Lebanon. 



> Compared to Arab armies Hezbollah has no chance either except in guerilla warfare, they are simply outnumbered/outgunned against state armies if you exclude the mini arab states.



That is why I said relatively. Hezbollah as a organization and a semi-conventional army is much more professional, organizationally and military, than all other regular Arab armies in the region.


----------



## BronzePlaque

Surenas said:


> That is why I said relatively. Hezbollah as a organization and a semi-conventional army is much more professional, organizationally and military, than all other regular Arab armies in the region.



Thats because they are using unconventional tactics...Thats why USA cudnt finish off Taliban....Comparing a conventional army with an unconventional organization is wrong


----------



## Surenas

BronzePlaque said:


> Thats because they are using unconventional tactics...Thats why USA cudnt finish off Taliban....Comparing a conventional army with an unconventional organization is wrong



Hezbollah is a semi-conventional army. They have confronted Israel in both unconventional as conventional ways in 2006. They are also engaging rebels in Syria right now in a (semi)conventional way.


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> No, they can't. Two times Israel retreaded from Lebanon because they couldn't annihilate Hezbollah and were suffering from low morale and high casualties. I can't see why they could do it this time, unless they want to carpet comb whole S-Lebanon.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I said relatively. Hezbollah as a organization and a semi-conventional army is much more professional, organizationally and military, than all other regular Arab armies in the region.



That is what I meant, they can carpet bomb it and defeat them, going in gives them too much casualties.

The second part is empty bs, what is professional organized and military supposed to mean, and why "all other regular Arab armies", is it that the Iranian army could defeat Hezbollah and Egypt/Syria not using the Israeli tactics of 2006 ?
This sounds like more of the usual Anti Arab hate by Iranians, this stuff is bullshit.
You are too much into the idea of some group being "superior" to others, any Arab army could defeat Hezbollah on the battlefield just like Iran could, Israel could aswell, but they would receive too many critic from the world considering the civillian deaths that will occur.


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I they accepted peace, there is no need for this. Haram they have no country and the Western people are pretty brutal toward them. Damn my sweet heart.



No need for these slogans anymore brother. Those people only know how to suck bloods, they are vampers and their fangs shall be removed soon..Peace has been proposed many times and they are wrong if they think we will be around the table whenever they want....Time for Peace has gone now once Assad fall there will be another deal.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> That is what I meant, they can carpet bomb it and defeat them, going in gives them too much casualties.



Air strikes didn't work last time, why would it work this time? 



> The second part is empty bs, what is professional organized and military supposed to mean, and why "all other regular Arab armies", is it that the Iranian army could defeat Hezbollah and Egypt/Syria not using the Israeli tactics of 2006 ?
> This sounds like more of the usual Anti Arab hate by Iranians, this stuff is bullshit.
> You are too much into the idea of some group being "superior" to others, any Arab army could defeat Hezbollah on the battlefield just like Iran could, Israel could aswell, but they would receive too many critic from the world considering the civillian deaths that will occur.



Their militarily is much more professional organized than any regular Arab army in the region. I'm talking about their defensive network, their organization of fighters into small, self-sufficient teams capable of operating independently and without direction from higher authority for long periods of time, their high degree of autonomy given to junior leaders, etc. These tactics used by Hezbollah are being studied at various American military academics, along with military doctrines of Von Schlieffen, Sun Tzu, Napoleon, etc.

The only thing that Arab armies have done the last centuries is keep failing time over time.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Surenas said:


> I never claimed that Hezbollah is superior to any Arab army. Although, relatively, they are probably.


I don't share the same violent standards like yours. And yet, Hezbollah ,AlQedea ,Al-Nusrah front and the Hauthis -which you are taking pride for supporting- are terrorist organizations. Same is applied to the military wing of Hamas too. We must crush those groups particularly the first two to be better off. Don't you ever dare and compare the Egyptians to Hezbollah because they had done a great job in the past.

If you are proud of Hezbollah then good job. They only thing Hezbollah can do is killing civilian Jews which I oppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't share the same violent standards like yours. And yet, Hezbollah ,AlQedea ,Al-Nusrah front and the Hauthis -which you are taking pride for supporting- are terrorist organization. Same is applied to the military wing of Hamas too. We must crush those groups particularly the first two to be better off. Don't you ever dare and compare the Egyptians to Hezbollah because they had done a great job in the past.



I hope you get your fact straight about Al-Nusrah front. don't fall into the US trap ma man 

&#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; ....


----------



## Surenas

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't share the same violent standards like yours. And yet, Hezbollah ,AlQedea ,Al-Nusrah front and the Hauthis -which you are taking pride for supporting- are terrorist organizations. Same is applied to the military wing of Hamas too. We must crush those groups particularly the first two to be better off. Don't you ever dare and compare the Egyptians to Hezbollah because they had done a great job in the past.
> 
> If you are proud of Hezbollah then good job. They only thing Hezbollah can do is killing civilian Jews which I oppose.



Nobody is praising Hezbollah here. We are talking about plain military capabilities.


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> Air strikes didn't work last time, why would it work this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Their militarily is much more professional organized than any regular Arab army in the region. I'm talking about their defensive network, their organization of fighters into small, self-sufficient teams capable of operating independently and without direction from higher authority for long periods of time, their high degree of autonomy given to junior leaders, etc. These tactics used by Hezbollah are being studied at various American military academics, along with military doctrines of Von Schlieffen, Sun Tzu, Napoleon, etc.
> 
> The only thing that Arab armies have done the last centuries is keep failing time over time.



Their airforce could do it, though it will be a genocide.

Second part again, if their tactics are so effective that they are even being studied what makes you unable to drop the anti arab ideology and write this "Their militarily is much more professional organized than any regular Middle Eastern army in the region.".


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa 

My question bro, my question! 



Arabian Legend said:


> I hope you get your fact straight about Al-Nusrah front. don't fall into the US trap ma man
> 
> &#1603;&#1604;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1589;&#1585;&#1577; ....



I can't criticize them although I'm pretty sure they will cause trouble to us after regime fall.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> I know this might seem a little orthodox, but since you have connections and ties, will KSA defend Jordan if was attacked by Israel?


Saudi came and evacuated your people in 73  
 Israel can't attack you because you made a peace agreement with them via the US. Forget it, Israel can go to war with Egypt either. One of the most notable reasons that the US reminded silent till Mubarak fall was his refusal for hosting a US military base in there.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> Their airforce could do it, though it will be a genocide.



You are acting ignorant here. USA could have wiped Iraq and Afghanistan from the earth too, but they didn't, because the world doesn't work like that. 



> Second part again, if their tactics are so effective that they are even being studied what makes you unable to drop the anti arab ideology and write this "Their militarily is much more professional organized than any regular Middle Eastern army in the region.".



No, I am especially talking about Arab armies, like the US report did.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Surenas said:


> Nobody is praising Hezbollah here. We are talking about plain military capabilities.



Why don't differentiate b/t a regular army and militia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> You are acting ignorant here. USA could have wiped Iraq and Afghanistan from the earth too, but they didn't, because the world doesn't work like that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am especially talking about Arab armies, like the US report did.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_2006_Lebanon_War

No need to wipe out entire countries, though considering the capability of the Israeli air force this number seems low to me compared to what they could have done.
USA could wipe anyone of the map, including Great Persia..

Leave the report aside, we are talking about it here, Hezbollah is superior in these guerilla tactics compared to Middle eastern armies, I agree with this since no state army converts their military to a guerilla force.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> No need for these slogans anymore brother. Those people only know how to suck bloods, they are vampers and their fangs shall be removed soon..Peace has been proposed many times and they are wrong if they think we will be around the table whenever they want....Time for Peace has gone now once Assad fall there will be another deal.



After what we have seen in Syria, Israel has been far much too so more humane than Bashar & Co. Although Israel has been dealing with an enemy while Bashar with his own people. I hope we achieve peace though.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_2006_Lebanon_War
> 
> No need to wipe out entire countries, though considering the capability of the Israeli air force this number seems low to me compared to what they could have done.
> USA could wipe anyone of the map, including Great Persia..
> 
> Leave the report aside, we are talking about it here, Hezbollah is superior in these guerilla tactics compared to Middle eastern armies, I agree with this since no state army converts their military to a guerilla force.



No, they are unique in their professionally compared to Arab armies. No need to say Middle Eastern armies. Hezbollah has been trained by Iran, not by Arabs.


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> No, they are unique in their professionally compared to Arab armies. No need to say Middle Eastern armies. Hezbollah has been trained by Iran, not by Arabs.



Syria has trained/supplied Hezbollah aswell.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/05/world/middleeast/05iran.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Hezbollah must be superior then Iran aswell, Hezbollah trains on its own after applying all the things they have learned, they have more experience in all this then Iran which explains them training other militias like the article above.
Iran has little use for these tactics unless they want to turn guerilla.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> Syria has trained/supplied Hezbollah aswell.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/05/world/middleeast/05iran.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Hezbollah must be superior then Iran aswell, Hezbollah trains on its own after applying all the things they have learned, they have more experience in all this then Iran which explains them training other militias like the article above.
> Iran has little use for these tactics unless they want to turn guerilla.



Hezbollah SOF units all had their training in Iran. Their tactics are Iranian tactics, and Israel consider their military doctrine to be an Iranian doctrine. Regular Hezbollah training is being conducted in Lebanon itself, but for additional training they go to Iran. Read books, reports or articles.

Besides that, Iran has focused on asymmetrical doctrine itself.


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> Hezbollah SOF units all had their training in Iran. Their tactics are Iranian tactics, and Israel consider their military doctrine to be an Iranian doctrine. Regular Hezbollah training is being conducted in Lebanon itself, but for additional training they go to Iran. Read books, reports or articles.
> 
> Besides that, Iran has focused on asymmetrical doctrine itself.



So Iranian army going in S Lebanon would defeat Hezbollah taking the same tactics/strategy and amounts of troops as Israel did ?
Then Syria would aswell considering Syria has trained Hezbollah aswell, if not then you are all about the Arab inferior stuff.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BronzePlaque said:


> Thats because they are using unconventional tactics...Thats why USA cudnt finish off Taliban....Comparing a conventional army with an unconventional organization is wrong



there is a difference between Taliban and Hezbollah , Taliban never stand their ground when us army come they retreated and when they left they come back , but in war with Israel Hezbollah never retreated they stand their ground and after 30 day of war Israel could not even penetrate 20km in Lebanon , They made Israel and USA to pull their navy 100km away from Lebanon shore . when Israel tried to airlift their forces behind Hezbollah lines those force become completely surrounded and Israel had to beg US and European countries to meditate a cease fire .

and it was all in situation that they had far less than force than Israel (about 1 fighter against each 15 Israel soldier) also look at how they fight they killed twice military force of Israel than civilian while Israel killed 4 time more civilian than Hezbollah fighter) also in that 30 day they they destroyed more Israeli Tank than Al-Qaeda and Taliban combined could destroy of USA and NATO tanks in both Afghanistan and Iraq


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> So Iranian army going in S Lebanon would defeat Hezbollah taking the same tactics/strategy and amounts of troops as Israel did ?
> 
> Then Syria would aswell considering Syria has trained Hezbollah aswell, if not then you are all about the Arab inferior stuff.



They may have trained in Syria, but no Syrian tactic has ever been implanted in Hezbollah. In fact, SAA has failed in their own civil war from the start, and prove they weren't capable to transform their outdated Soviet heavy mechanized doctrine to a more asymmetrical doctrine. The reason why SAA is successful lately is due to Iranian tactics and more Iranian interference. That has been confirmed by both Israeli and US experts, as well as deserted Syrian officers.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Doritos11 said:


> That is what I meant, they can carpet bomb it and defeat them, going in gives them too much casualties.



actually they carpet bombed them , then they cluster bombed them , then they ran out of bombs and USA had to send them NATO strategic reserve bombs in Europe for them to use and they still failed to destroy Hezbollah .


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> They may have trained in Syria, but no Syrian tactic has ever been implanted in Hezbollah. In fact, SAA has failed in their own civil war from the start, and prove they weren't capable to transform their outdated Soviet heavy mechanized doctrine. The reason why SAA is successful lately is due to Iranian tactics and more interference. That has been confirmed by both Israeli and US experts, as well as deserted Syrian officers.




Sounds like a load of BS to me dude, I mean it is clear to me you believe in Iranians being superior and Arabs inferior, now it is not that I or Lebanese or many in the Arab world are Arabs by ethnicity, we are probably mixed.
Still it is nonsense.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> Sounds like a load of BS to me dude, I mean it is clear to me you believe in Iranians being superior and Arabs inferior, now it is not that I or Lebanese or many in the Arab world are Arabs by ethnicity, we are probably mixed.
> Still it is nonsense.



I could back it up with articles and reports of experts. And you? And yes, I do believe that Iranians are superior in setting up semi-conventional (as well as conventional) organizations and armies compared to Arabs.


----------



## Doritos11

JEskandari said:


> actually they carpet bombed them , then they cluster bombed them , then they ran out of bombs and USA had to send them NATO strategic reserve bombs in Europe for them to use and they still failed to destroy Hezbollah .



Only 5000 dead with all those bombs ?
Or does Hezbollah have real numbers for me.


----------



## Surenas

Doritos11 said:


> Only 5000 dead with all those bombs ?
> Or does Hezbollah have real numbers for me.



You are being ignorant here again. Air strikes alone are insufficient to destroy Hezbollah.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@BLACKEAGLE 
No, If that what I was intended to say ,then my statement will sound very peculiar  
I meant that Mubarak refused to allow the Americans to have a military base in the Sina ,which was one of the main reasons why the Americans did back Mubarak up during the Egyptian revolution. 

I believe that the RSAF leant some of their own Aircrafts to Jordan back in 67 and upon King Hussien's request King Faisal sent 20k troops to evacuate the area close to the Israeli boarders. My

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Surenas said:


> I could back it up with articles and reports of experts. And you? And yes, I do believe that Iranians are superior in setting up semi-conventional (as well as conventional) organizations and armies compared to Arabs. In fact, most military experts believe that.



So come and train the Iraqi forces to defeat the terrorists, you could help us with your superior Iranian tactics.
For the second part, Iran has battlefield experience from the 8 year war that most Arab armies do not have for modern wars.

But non military, you believe your race is simply superior which is what I am talking about <- This is the issue I have when arguing with some Iranians, they cannot drop the superiority nonsense that they believe in.



Surenas said:


> You are being ignorant here again. Air strikes alone are insufficient to destroy Hezbollah.



I was talking about the numbers of deaths by all those bombs Israel used allegedly, sounds low to me if their entire arsenal got empty because of the war.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Doritos11 said:


> Only 5000 dead with all those bombs ?
> Or does Hezbollah have real numbers for me.



less than that .
by the way today's with air raid warning , the casualties really can reduce. by the way its afact that Israel ran out of bombs in south Lebanon.

and this was Israel stance about Lebanese people in 2006
"If You Haven't Left, You're Hezbollah"


----------



## Doritos11

JEskandari said:


> less than that .
> by the way today's with air raid warning , the casualties really can reduce. by the way its afact that Israel ran out of bombs in south Lebanon.
> 
> and this was Israel stance about Lebanese people in 2006
> "If You Haven't Left, You're Hezbollah"



If Israel lost its bomb arsenal in the short war of 2006 then the Arab armies could conquer it easily.
Syria which has been an enemy of Israel for decades has tons of bombs stored, and your telling me that Israel was assured of its defence against Syria though they lost their entire bomb arsenal in that short war of 2006 ?
Who believes this propaganda.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Doritos11 said:


> If Israel lost its bomb arsenal in the short war of 2006 then the Arab armies could conquer it easily.
> Syria which has been an enemy of Israel for decades has tons of bombs stored, and your telling me that Israel was assured of its defence against Syria though they lost their entire bomb arsenal in that short war of 2006 ?
> Who believes this propaganda.



its the fact and if they didn't ran out of the bomb why USA had to airlift NATO strategic reserve bombs in Europe to Israel in middle of war.


----------



## Doritos11

JEskandari said:


> its the fact and if they didn't ran out of the bomb why USA had to airlift NATO strategic reserve bombs in Europe to Israel in middle of war.



If so then Israel is relying on its nukes, they are not able to fight conventional wars with such a little reserve, but ofcourse the US will always fuel them bombs.


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I can't criticize them although I'm pretty sure they will cause trouble to us after regime fall.



I hope they don't use Jordan as a route to Palestine and use Al-golan way instead....laughcry:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> I hope they don't use Jordan as a route to Palestine and use Al-golan way instead....laughcry:



You mean we will be fvcked up right and left, top and bottom by many countries in a pretext of fighting Qaeda just like Afghanistan.


----------



## MooshMoosh

Israel really needs to stay out this..


----------



## PteX

BLACKEAGLE said:


> BTW, we were told 1400 years ago that there will be a Jewish state in Palestine and they will gain might and strength, we were told as that Muslims will be many although weak while Jews few. Imagine, 1400 years ago..


Imagine being told that the descendants of Ishmael would be as numerous as the sand, in the Torah, thousands of years before the Prophet Mohammed was born. This fulfillment of the prophecy that Jews would once again return to the land of Israel was predicted also a thousand years before the Prophet.

Now, what makes you think cave dwellers and camel jockeys could ever overcome Israel?

You say that we must accept peace or face destruction but i'll tell you something else: You must accept peace or continue to remain the cursed people that you are. Always beneath others, always suffering, always being slaughtered by your own rulers and brothers. Until such a time, no peace can ever be achieved with those who take joy in the death if children, like those Jordanian parliamentarian ***** who passed a resolution calling for the Jordanian murderer, of little Israeli schoolgirls, to be freed from Israeli prison.


----------



## Doritos11

nvm found it


----------



## 500

Surenas said:


> From all Arab armies that have fought Israel, the best performance goes to Hezbollah.


Hezbollah is not an army. Its just bunch of guys who hide in villages and fire rockets at civilians.

Generally speaking all Arab armies can be good in defence, but suck in offence.



JEskandari said:


> less than that .
> by the way today's with air raid warning , the casualties really can reduce. by the way its afact that Israel ran out of bombs in south Lebanon.


Stop repeating that nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Arabian Legend said:


> from a religious prospective yes,its the fulfillment of the our prophecies. Now Pack up and get ready, you will be sent back your mother country soon, what was taken by force will be brought by force.


 Yes, you Arabs took it by force in the 8th century....and a correction was made.


----------



## Battle of Kursk

> its the fact and if they didn't ran out of the bomb why USA had to airlift NATO strategic reserve bombs in Europe to Israel in middle of war.



Because it's smart to resupply way before you run out, maybe Israel was running out on specific reduced damage super accurate bombs that were used to minimize casualties? simple logic really.

It's a bit hypocritical to say that Israel is the one (or only one) denying peace while on this forum there are many people supposedly from Arab countries calling for the destruction of Israel, how is Israel supposed to make peace with that?


----------



## BlueWarrior

PteX said:


> Imagine being told that the descendants of Ishmael would be as numerous as the sand, in the Torah, thousands of years before the Prophet Mohammed was born. This fulfillment of the prophecy that Jews would once again return to the land of Israel was predicted also a thousand years before dwellers and camel jockeys could ever overcome Israel?.


We were also expecting those trees who are going to protect you. I'm assuming you know what are those, let me guess Gharqad? While other trees will be your enemy. Why are they planting the seeds in al goulan and in Palestine? Because they believed what Prophet Muhammad said 1400 years ago that you will fall. So enjoy your time, in the end things will change.


----------



## PteX

BlueWarrior said:


> We were also expecting those trees who are going to protect you. I'm assuming you know what are those, let me guess Gharqad? While other trees will be your enemy. Why are they planting the seeds in al goulan and in Palestine? Because they believed what Prophet Muhammad said 1400 years ago that you will fall. So enjoy your time, in the end things will change.


Yeah, the thing about the trees was hard to believe. Harder to believe that people believe about that trees that yelled "Come, Jew is hiding behind me". But here you are, in flesh and bones, believing that trees speak.

My point is clear: As Muslims, you must accept that fact that it was the will of Allah to see the Arabs suffer continued humiliating defeats and for Israel to prosper. Allah willed it and you cannot deny that Allah judged you unworthy of his graces.


----------



## Surenas

PteX said:


> My point is clear: As Muslims, you must accept that fact that it was the will of Allah to see the Arabs suffer continued humiliating defeats and for Israel to prosper. Allah willed it and you cannot deny that Allah judged you unworthy of his graces.



Are you Jewish by faith?


----------



## PteX

Surenas said:


> Are you Jewish by faith?


Yeah, i am.


----------



## Surenas

-............


----------



## Surenas

Human skill, whether seen in war or anything else, has nothing to do with God. Armies and countries win wars due to applying human knowledge, skill and intelligence. Israel has won wars against Arabs due to having a better understanding of how to fight an armed conflict, not because of divine interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burger Boy

Surenas said:


> having a better understanding of how to fight an armed conflict



Pre-emptive strike and propaganda power above everything else.


----------



## PteX

Surenas said:


> Human skill, whether seen in war or anything else, has nothing to do with God. Armies and countries win wars due to applying human knowledge, skill and intelligence. Israel has won wars against Arabs due to having a better understanding of how to fight an armed conflict, not because of divine interference.


If you don't believe in divine intervention then you are in the wrong forum, friend. There is a majority of Muslim members in this forum, discussing Islamic nations who are governed by Islamic law. Everything has to do with g-d.


----------



## Hussein

PteX said:


> If you don't believe in divine intervention then you are in the wrong forum, friend. There is a majority of Muslim members in this forum, discussing Islamic nations who are governed by Islamic law. Everything has to do with g-d.


take a seat and wait for God actions
Just be patient 
Good is that we have our own responsabilities ... if Israel won the war as said Surenas, you were better organized
and now with better technology too

Hezbollah is not a country army but still opposite to many kind of "private" armies , they have a professional organization
Even if both we don't like them, we can agree that they are different than these stupid other groups
Is Lebanon able to get a professional army? If it was so, Hezbollah would not exist anymore


----------



## Controlled Pair

Surenas said:


> Human skill, whether seen in war or anything else, has nothing to do with God. Armies and countries win wars due to applying human knowledge, skill and intelligence. Israel has won wars against Arabs due to having a better understanding of how to fight an armed conflict, not because of divine interference.



Fighting for life trumps fighting for death.



Hussein said:


> take a seat and wait for God actions
> Just be patient
> Good is that we have our own responsabilities ... if Israel won the war as said Surenas, you were better organized
> and now with better technology too
> 
> Hezbollah is not a country army but still opposite to many kind of "private" armies , they have a professional organization
> Even if both we don't like them, we can agree that they are different than these stupid other groups
> Is Lebanon able to get a professional army? If it was so, Hezbollah would not exist anymore



Entities like Hez don't have any rules or morality. They don't need to target military, they just bomb anything and everything using people's back gardens to launch rockets from knowing return fire will hit these homes.

They win (PR) when these homes are hit with return fire.

They win just by not being obliterated themselves.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

._. Hezbollah is good at killing tourist Jews in Bulgaria and the likes. As I stated earlier both Hezbollah and AlQedea are genocidals which means they have no right to exit. 


Hussein said:


> take a seat and wait for God actions
> Just be patient
> Good is that we have our own responsabilities ... if Israel won the war as said Surenas, you were better organized
> and now with better technology too
> 
> Hezbollah is not a country army but still opposite to many kind of "private" armies , they have a professional organization
> Even if both we don't like them, we can agree that they are different than these stupid other groups
> Is Lebanon able to get a professional army? If it was so, Hezbollah would not exist anymore





PteX said:


> If you don't believe in divine intervention then you are in the wrong forum, friend. There is a majority of Muslim members in this forum, discussing Islamic nations who are governed by Islamic law. Everything has to do with g-d.



If there's anyone to be blamed I would blame Nasser for his stupidity, throwing the Jews to the sea is unethical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Yzd Khalifa said:


> ._. Hezbollah is good at killing tourist Jews in Bulgaria and the likes. As I stated earlier both Hezbollah and AlQedea are genocidals which means they have no right to exit.



It was not Hezbollah by any measure , that's why the western media briefly reported Israel's condemnation of Hezbollah for her jews being fried in Bulgaria ; The suspect was identified and he was a biracial guy released from Guantanamo , he acted on his own.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> It was not Hezbollah by any measure , that's why the western media briefly reported Israel's condemnation of Hezbollah for her jews being fried in Bulgaria ; The suspect was identified and he was a biracial guy released from Guantanamo , he acted on his own.



I don't buy it man sorry. Hezbollah is a threat to world peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't buy it man sorry. Hezbollah is a threat to world peace.



fine , don't buy it , but keep in mind you are buying from Israel


----------



## Controlled Pair

BeyondHeretic said:


> fine , don't buy it , but keep in mind you are buying from Israel



Hey bro, still supporting an Iranian militia imposed on Lebanon?

What if Lebanese Sunnis wanted their own militia imposed on Iran?

Is that cool bro?

Nice girlfriend in the avatar bro, she's pretty.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> Hey bro, still supporting an Iranian militia imposed on Lebanon?
> 
> What if Lebanese Sunnis wanted their own militia imposed on Iran?
> 
> Is that cool bro?
> 
> Nice girlfriend in the avatar bro, she's pretty.



Hezbollah was formed during the Israeli occupation of southern Lebanon , their cause is righteous , I've dealt with jews myself and so I do support Hezbollah , yes.



Controlled Pair said:


> Hey bro, still supporting an Iranian militia imposed on Lebanon?
> 
> What if Lebanese Sunnis wanted their own militia imposed on Iran?
> 
> Is that cool bro?
> 
> Nice girlfriend in the avatar bro, she's pretty.



btw , did you have your Bar Mitzav during a soccer match?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> fine , don't buy it , but keep in mind you are buying from Israel



Sir, I don't need to hear from the Israelis about Hezbollah ,because we experienced their terror in the 1st place back the 80s as well as Al-Qedea. The issue that I have with the Israeli regime is solely and squarely a political one and will never politicize my faith or theirs in it. Also, if the Mullah regime continues its bloody approach in the region, I can't guarantee the survivability of the Islamic republic.


----------



## PteX

Hussein said:


> take a seat and wait for God actions
> Just be patient
> Good is that we have our own responsabilities ... if Israel won the war as said Surenas, you were better organized
> and now with better technology too
> 
> Hezbollah is not a country army but still opposite to many kind of "private" armies , they have a professional organization
> Even if both we don't like them, we can agree that they are different than these stupid other groups
> Is Lebanon able to get a professional army? If it was so, Hezbollah would not exist anymore



Of course it all depends on which side is more organized, smarter and has better strategies in war. But we, the Jewish nation, believe in G-d, as we believe that he protects us and has protected us. From a secular point Israel won through pure strategic genius. From a religious point Israel won because Israel is protected by G-d.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sir, I don't need to hear from the Israelis about Hezbollah ,because we experienced their terror in the 1st place back the 80s as well as Al-Qedea. The issue that I have with the Israeli regime is solely and squarely a political one and will never politicize my faith or theirs in it. Also, if the Mullah regime continues its bloody approach in the region, I can't guarantee the survivability of the Islamic republic.



Thank you for supporting the iranian people , Sir . I was merely being informative on that incident , I was news a lot and what the news was implementing was that it was "al-Qaeda" and not Hezbollah , you are entitled to your own opinion Sir.


----------



## Controlled Pair

BeyondHeretic said:


> Hezbollah was formed during the Israeli occupation of southern Lebanon , their cause is righteous , I've dealt with jews myself and so I do support Hezbollah , yes.



The demise of Iran is your fault.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> The demise of Iran is your fault.



If I can bring a nation to its demise with my fart , so be it


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> Thank you for supporting the iranian people , Sir . I was merely being informative on that incident , I was news a lot and what the news was implementing was that it was "al-Qaeda" and not Hezbollah , you are entitled to your own opinion Sir.



To be quite honest with you, the Iranian people are fed up with their current religious establishment, I know many of whom I spoken with, complaining about ugly it really is. I'm also aware of the fact that many Iranians are suffering from the harsh sanctions and that gets me a lot ,especially when it comes to issues like medicine and such.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Controlled Pair

BeyondHeretic said:


> If I can bring a nation to its demise with my fart , so be it



This is your best contribution from a country which produces terror.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> If I can bring a nation to its demise with my fart , so be it



The creation of Hezbollah in Lebanon was fueled by the Iranian political elite back in the day ,as a retaliation for the providing Sadam with Chemos and the massive Iranian casualties as well.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> This is your best contribution from a country which produces terror.



Well you can judge for yourself how we're not that capable , anyhow they don't hang gays in iran , only pedophiles who rape kids , spend enough time online and I can assure you you can find your own very male partner in northern Tehran  or southern for that matter



Yzd Khalifa said:


> The creation of Hezbollah in Lebanon was fueled by the Iranian political elite back in the day ,as a retaliation for the providing Sadam with Chemos and the massive Iranian casualties as well.



I don't see how iran creating the Hezbollah is related to saddam and the iran-iraq war , anyhow that is true but you should bear in mind how the creation of a shia iran was possible only with the help of Lebanese missionaries in the first place.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> The creation of Hezbollah in Lebanon was fueled by the Iranian political elite back in the day ,as a retaliation for the providing Sadam with Chemos and the massive Iranian casualties as well.



the iran-iraq war was a very static one and not much dynamic and "smart" if you will , so I still don't see how the creation of Hezbollah in southern Lebanon could have been a distraction from the war with Iraq , although you can see it obviously ;


----------



## al-Hasani

BeyondHeretic said:


> I don't see how iran creating the Hezbollah is related to saddam and the iran-iraq war ,* anyhow that is true but you should bear in mind how the creation of a shia iran was possible only with the help of Lebanese missionaries in the first place*.



I think you are one of the few sensible Iranian members on this forum but you are wrong with what I highlighted in "black".

Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also articles in Arabic and Farsi.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> Well you can judge for yourself how we're not that capable , anyhow they don't hang gays in iran , only pedophiles who rape kids , spend enough time online and I can assure you you can find your own very male partner in northern Tehran  or southern for that matter
> 
> I don't see how iran creating the Hezbollah is related to saddam and the iran-iraq war , anyhow that is true but you should bear in mind how the creation of a shia iran was possible only with the help of Lebanese missionaries in the first place.
> 
> the iran-iraq war was a very static one and not much dynamic and "smart" if you will , so I still don't see how the creation of Hezbollah in southern Lebanon could have been a distraction from the war with Iraq , although you can see it obviously ;



No, Khomini was angry at the west and he found how to unleash his anger at them by training and supplying Hezbollah with whatever means necessary to twist their hands.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

al-Hasani said:


> I think you are one of the few sensible Iranian members on this forum but you are wrong with what I highlighted in "black".
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also articles in Arabic and Farsi.



yes , that's the article i'm pointing to , I can't open it right now , but doesn't it say Lebanese missionaries helped convert iran?



Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, Khomini was angry at the west and he found how to unleash his anger at them by training and supplying Hezbollah with whatever means necessary to twist their hands.



Of course ayatollah Khomeini knew the fact that Lebanon was a battleground including very western elements i.e Christians of Lebanon , so he ordered assisting militias overthere , that's why I say it didn't have much to do with saddam and the Iraq war , unless you see saddam as western puppet.


----------



## al-Hasani

BeyondHeretic said:


> yes , that's the article i'm pointing to , I can't open it right now , but doesn't it say Lebanese missionaries helped convert iran?



Not sure about that but I would not rule it out. I think mainly Shia Arab clerics from Iraq and the Northeastern Arabian Peninsula (current day Eastern Province in KSA) were imported but I do not really know that. I actually think that the Shia Twelvers in KSA in the Eastern Province became Shias at the same time as Arab tribes in Iraq started to embrace it so it must have happened not more than 300-150 years ago.

But I guess this is a controversial topic in Iran. I have to see what they say about the Eastern Province in KSA though but I think it is connected to Bahrain/Iraq and when they started to embrace Twelver Shia beliefs.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@BeyondHeretic 
Yes, the west backed Sadam unconditionally to punish Iran for holding the US diplomats, trust me on that.


----------



## mohsen

al-Hasani said:


> I think you are one of the few sensible Iranian members on this forum but you are wrong with what I highlighted in "black".
> 
> Safavid conversion of Iran to Shia Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also articles in Arabic and Farsi.


western media are all against Iran, so they can write anything about us, the only people would believe them are people like you, but look what they have written about KSA, their number one ally in middle east:
Wahhabi Movement, Ted Thornton, NMH, Northfield Mount Hermon
deny as much as you like, this is you.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

al-Hasani said:


> Not sure about that but I would not rule it out. I think mainly Shia Arab clerics from Iraq and the Northeastern Arabian Peninsula (current day Eastern Province in KSA) were imported but I do not really know that. I actually think that the Shia Twelvers in KSA in the Eastern Province became Shias at the same time as Arab tribes in Iraq started to embrace it so it must have happened not more than 300-150 years ago.
> 
> But I guess this is a controversial topic in Iran. I have to see what they say about the Eastern Province in KSA though but I think it is connected to Bahrain/Iraq and when they started to embrace Twelver Shia beliefs.



I think about 500 years ago  , though i'm not sure , thanks for the info.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> @BeyondHeretic
> Yes, the west backed Sadam unconditionally to punish Iran for holding the US diplomats, trust me on that.



Ok , I thought it was the soviet union backing saddam ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

mohsen said:


> western media are all against Iran, so they can write anything about us, the only people would believe them are people like you, but look what they have written about KSA, their number one ally in middle east:
> Wahhabi Movement, Ted Thornton, NMH, Northfield Mount Hermon
> deny as much as you like, this is you.



What are you talking about? It is a *HISTORICAL FACT* that Iran, after the Arab conquest, embraced SUNNI ISLAM. Iran was majority Sunni from 700 until 1500. This is why most of the famous Iranian scholars, scientists etc. were Sunnis.

It was first under the Azeri Safavids that you became a majority Shia country after forced conversions, massacres etc. Today only 10 percent of Iranians are Sunnis and nearly all are non-Persians (Kurds, Baluch, Arabs, Turkmen).

You can simply not deny this.

The same with Iraq who was majority Sunni just 100 years ago. Only massive conversions among the Arab tribes changed that.

Ever wondered why the clerical clergy in Iran often are of Arabic origin? The rulers imported them and gave them land etc. during the conversion process. 

I am not a Hanbali "Wahhabi as you Shias like to call them" so why should I care? I am a Shafi'i. Google him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Anyway , my personal opinion , Russia supplied Syria with s-300 so they soot down something actual , and ignite a war so that the west can topple bashar assad sooner...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> I think about 500 years ago  , though i'm not sure , thanks for the info.
> 
> Ok , I thought it was the soviet union backing saddam ,



LoL, the US armed Sadam to the teeth and they allowed him to carry his nuclear program as long as he continues the war with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The creation of Hezbollah in Lebanon was fueled by the Iranian political elite back in the day ,as a retaliation for the providing Sadam with Chemos and the massive Iranian casualties as well.


Shiahs already existed in Lebanon and they were fighting against Israel, they asked Iranian help and we didn't hesitate, 
unlike you our friendship is real and we would continue supporting both Hezbollah and Hamas forever.

and here is our message for Israel:
Anti-Israeli Forces Can Hit Targets 400km in Occupied Territories Soon




Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoL, the US armed Sadam to the teeth and they allowed him to carry his nuclear program as long as he continues the war with Iran.


both Soviet and U.S helped Saddam, have you forgotten their T72 tank and Scud missiles, Soviet's condition for supporting us was helping them in Afghanistan and our government refused, so they didn't help us in that war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoL, the US armed Sadam to the teeth and they allowed him to carry his nuclear program as long as he continues the war with Iran.



what can I say , ....


----------



## stuka-j87

> Iran was majority Sunni from 700 until 1500



Wrong ...almost half of Iranian were Shia ...remember the long time before Safavid The "Buyid dynasty" 10-11 centuries were Persian Shia fight with Abbasid and defeated them in battle and also took Baghdad and put poor Abbasid khlifa in jail !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mohsen said:


> Shiahs already existed in Lebanon and they were fighting against Israel, they asked Iranian help and we didn't hesitate,
> unlike you our friendship is real and we would continue supporting both Hezbollah and Hamas forever.
> 
> and here is our message for Israel:
> Anti-Israeli Forces Can Hit Targets 400km in Occupied Territories Soon



Hezbollah is an Iranian entity and will always continue to be. Prior to its creation there was the movement of Amal ,but later Hezbollah emerged after getting everything in part and parcel from Iran.



BeyondHeretic said:


> what can I say , ....



I know buddy. I'm well aware of what the Iranian people went through during that war.


----------



## al-Hasani

stuka-j87 said:


> Wrong ...almost half of Iranian were Shia ...remember the long time before Safavid The "Buyid dynasty" 10-11 centuries were Persian Shia fight with Abbasid and defeated them in battle and also took Baghdad and put poor Abbasid khlifa in jail !



That's not correct. All of the early Iranian scholars and scientists were Sunnis. 

The Buyyid's were *KURDS* and existed only for 120 years. They also did not control all of current day Iran and did not convert anyone forcibly as the Azeri Safavids did 400 years later.

Everyone knows the facts since it was already reported back in the day. It is obviously a controversial topic in Iran - since you are ruled by Shia Twelver Mullah's and it would not surprise me if many Iranians were unaware of that even happening in the first place.



> Iran&#8217;s population was mostly Sunni of the Shafi`i[1] and Hanafi legal rites until the triumph of the Safavids (who had initially been Shafi`i Sufis themselves).[2] Ironically, this was to the extent that up until the end of the 15th century the Ottoman Empire (the most powerful and prominent Sunni state and future arch-enemy of the Shia Safavids) used to send many of its Ulema (Islamic scholars) to Iran to further their education in Sunni Islam, due to a lack of Madrasahs (Islamic schools) within the Empire itself.[3] The Sunni Iranians had always held the family of Muhammad in high esteem.[4] *In contrast, before the Safavid period, a minority of Iranians were Shia and there had been relatively few Shia Ulema in Iran.[*5]


----------



## mohsen

al-Hasani said:


> What are you talking about? It is a *HISTORICAL FACT* that Iran, after the Arab conquest, embraced SUNNI ISLAM. Iran was majority Sunni from 700 until 1500. This is why most of the famous Iranian scholars, scientists etc. were Sunnis.
> 
> It was first under the Azeri Safavids that you became a majority Shia country after forced conversions, massacres etc. Today only 10 percent of Iranians are Sunnis and nearly all are non-Persians (Kurds, Baluch, Arabs, Turkmen).
> 
> You can simply not deny this.
> 
> The same with Iraq who was majority Sunni just 100 years ago. Only massive conversions among the Arab tribes changed that.
> 
> Ever wondered why the clerical clergy in Iran often are of Arabic origin? The rulers imported them and gave them land etc. during the conversion process.
> 
> I am not a Hanbali "Wahhabi as you Shias like to call them" so why should I care? I am a Shafi'i. Google him.


our people already believed in 12 Imam after Prophet, the only thing Safavid did, was officially naming it as "Shiah".
and I already posted the link so start reading your history.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hezbollah is an Iranian entity and will always continue to be. Prior to its creation there was the movement of Amal ,but later Hezbollah emerged after getting everything in part and parcel from Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> I know buddy. I'm well aware of what the Iranian people went through during that war.



I too am aware of many facts buddy , like the fact that saddam was being armed by the soviet union well before the Islamic revolution of 1979 and that it was france who kickstarted saddam's nuclear program and not the USA , because the French were ashamed of passing nuclear secrets to Israel in the 50s and 60s


----------



## mohsen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hezbollah is an Iranian entity and will always continue to be. Prior to its creation there was the movement of Amal ,but later Hezbollah emerged after getting everything in part and parcel from Iran.


Iranian entity?
I'm afraid soon you will say Hamas is an Iranian Entity too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

stuka-j87 said:


> Wrong ...almost half of Iranian were Shia ...remember the long time before Safavid The "Buyid dynasty" 10-11 centuries were Persian Shia fight with Abbasid and defeated them in battle and also took Baghdad and put poor Abbasid khlifa in jail !


exactly. shah Abbas was the one to make it the official / state religion, far later.
shah Abbas did a lot for national purposes. there is one good book about shah Abbas, by Nahavandi.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BeyondHeretic said:


> I too am aware of many facts buddy , like the fact that saddam was being armed by the soviet union well before the Islamic revolution of 1979 and that it was france who kickstarted saddam's nuclear program and not the USA , because the French were ashamed of passing nuclear secrets to Israel in the 50s and 60s



 Sadam's nuclear reactor wasn't built for a military use back in the day ,but the Americans turned a blind eye while they knew that Sadam's intention was to build the bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Hussein said:


> exactly. shah Abbas was the one to make it the official / state religion, far later.
> shah Abbas did a lot for national purposes. there is one good book about shah Abbas, by Nahavandi.



What I can remember shi'ism had a lot to do with Turkish Khanghahs and so one can conclude the missionaries were more likely to be from Lebanon than Iraq or KSA



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sadam's nuclear reactor wasn't built for a military use back in the day ,but the Americans turned a blind eye while they knew that Sadam's intention was to build the bomb.



the americans didn't turn a blind eye , instead they gave a green light to bomb osirak


----------



## BlueWarrior

Don't you hate it when people talk about Hz-Israel. If Hzb wanna a war with Israel then do it now, not Syria. We should give Nassralat a map, I think he is are mistaken Homs is not Tel Aviv


----------



## Controlled Pair

mohsen said:


> ................



That's the most sense you've made for ages 




Bro's, it looks like the political situation is gaining momentum after the Israeli strike.

The Russians are now getting involved. Meeting with Israelis and Americans.

Looks like we're going to have a political decision on the table soon.

All because Israel made that big statement by allegedly using air strike with big pyrotechnics to cause an international movement to hurry up and solve this situation.


Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Controlled Pair said:


> That's the most sense you've made for ages





LOL. I laughed there cousin. That was a good one. For once we agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Controlled Pair said:


> That's the most sense you've made for ages
> 
> Bro's, it looks like the political situation is gaining momentum after the Israeli strike.
> 
> The Russians are now getting involved. Meeting with Israelis and Americans.
> 
> Looks like we're going to have a political decision on the table soon.
> 
> All because Israel made that big statement by allegedly using air strike with big pyrotechnics to cause an international movement to hurry up and solve this situation.
> 
> 
> Israel


BlueWarrior made a comment and I replied but he changed his comment so I deleted mine too which was his answer. but obviously you have nothing to say but spreading BS.

Russia threatened Israel with war and decided to provide S-300 missiles to Syria, that's why all of you are panicked, and created a queue to visit Russia. first US then Israel and U.K

RUSSIA THREATENS ISRAEL WITH MILITARY ACTION | Planet Infowars

and this all you get:

PressTV - Putin warns against actions fueling crisis in Syria
PressTV - Russia orders expulsion of US diplomat accused of spy recruitment

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. I laughed there cousin. That was a good one. For once we agree.



The Russians had gone nuts because of the Israeli Airstrike ,but still the Israelis are very concerned about what might fall into the hand of Hezbollah. The Israelis are willing to go as far as to risk their souls to stop Hezbollah from acquiring hyper offensive weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

S=300 is a defence weapon,why should anyone be scared of that?
Oh i see,no wonder then the Redbull gang on the road again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

T-123456 said:


> S=300 is a defence weapon,why should anyone be scared of that?
> Oh i see,no wonder then the Redbull gang on the road again.



The russians aren't that stupid to let their high tech fall into the US hands, have those ever thought of that.


----------



## T-123456

Arabian Legend said:


> The russians aren't that stupid to let their high tech fall into the US hands, have those ever thought of that.


You dont think they allready have one examined(Greece has them,NATO country)


----------



## ejaz007

A related news:

5 Questions on Russian S-300 Missile System Sales to Syria | Features & Opinion | RIA Novosti


----------



## Hussein

Putin and Netanyahu talk about Syria amid concerns about Russian missiles sale


----------



## mohsen

T-123456 said:


> S=300 is a defence weapon,why should anyone be scared of that?
> Oh i see,no wonder then the Redbull gang on the road again.


because this defensive weapon can even target aircraft in Israel's territory, even one of their important northern airbases would be in it's range, NOW go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Controlled Pair

I think Bibi and Putin get on well together.

I don't think Syria will be getting S-300.

Russia's long term interest is to have influence in Syria - not to help Syria shoot down Israeli planes.

Now with gas contracts up for grabs in Israel, the Russians will want to be friendlier to Israelis.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mohsen said:


> because this defensive weapon can even target aircraft in Israel's territory, even one of their important northern airbases would be in it's range, NOW go figure.



Do you believe that the Americans and the Russians are playing both side off? :/ Or that the Russians won't allow another Airstrike to happen again? 

For a country that supplied Hezbollah with katyusha rockets I wouldn't be surprised to see them arming their ally "Assad"


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> Now with gas contracts up for grabs in Israel, the Russians will want to be friendlier to Israelis.



 Nothing with "gas" contracts up well in Israel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Do you believe that the Americans and the Russians are playing both side off? :/ Or that the Russians won't allow another Airstrike to happen again?


No, final goal of US and Israel is to bring down this government and Russia's goal is to keep it, it's a strategic matter and wont change by these talks, in these visits they smile and praise each other but look at the ending statements, they repeat their own view. yesterday Both U.S and U.K emphasized on increasing support to F$A and there are some reports that Russia will send S-300 for Syria in near future.




Yzd Khalifa said:


> For a country that supplied Hezbollah with katyusha rockets I wouldn't be surprised to see them arming their ally "Assad"


Katyusha? Man, Iran has provided both rocket and missile tech to Hezbollah and recently to Hamas too, and I posted the news about *upgrading* their ranges to 400km.
but if you were referring to Russia, they didn't give anything to Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlZuPWou7Z8

This thing is going to meet S-300, if Syrians will be fool enough to deploy it against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

500 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlZuPWou7Z8
> 
> This thing is going to meet S-300, if Syrians will be fool enough to deploy it against Israel.



I will be the first to admit that you guys are technologically more sound, militarily more skill full when it comes to many a countries around the world. But its better to not push the ones you can to the point of desperation. Because when one has nothing else to lose that is the point when they really dont care anymore.


----------



## 500

Aslan said:


> I will be the first to admit that you guys are technologically more sound, militarily more skill full when it comes to many a countries around the world. But its better to not push the ones you can to the point of desperation. Because when one has nothing else to lose that is the point when they really dont care anymore.


We have no intention to intervene into Syrian civil war, only prevent weapon smuggling to Hezbollah.


----------



## Shazhina

i think you need to stop always meddling in others affairs, you are like the communist chinese in some ways, like blocking taiwan entry to international organizations, israel with palestine, but more open.

i am not best expert on this subject, but what side does the israelis favour most?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mohsen said:


> No, final goal of US and Israel is to bring down this government and Russia's goal is to keep it, it's a strategic matter and wont change by these talks, in these visits they smile and praise each other but look at the ending statements, they repeat their own view. yesterday Both U.S and U.K emphasized on increasing support to F$A and there are some reports that Russia will send S-300 for Syria in near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Katyusha? Man, Iran has provided both rocket and missile tech to Hezbollah and recently to Hamas too, and I posted the news about *upgrading* their ranges to 400km.
> *but if you were referring to Russia, they didn't give anything to Hezbollah*.



Well, the least is the Russians know that Iran gives them to Hezbollah which means they must have got involve in one way or another.



Shazhina said:


> i think you need to stop always meddling in others affairs, you are like the communist chinese in some ways, like blocking taiwan entry to international organizations, israel with palestine, but more open.
> 
> i am not best expert on this subject, but what side does the israelis favour most?



The Israelis want another Egypt in Syria  i.e. making peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shazhina

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, the least is the Russians know that Iran gives them to Hezbollah which means they must have got involve in one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis want another Egypt in Syria  i.e. making peace



hmm...and what do you as arab saudi, do you think best option for syria? it seems to be VERY violent and bloody over there more each day.


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Syria has been trying to buy S-300 since 1991. that's almost a quarter of a century! The missiles were not supplied after previous Israeli air strikes, I doubt it'll change now.



> but if you were referring to Russia, they didn't give anything to Hezbollah.



Yes, but considering Syria supplies Hez with Russian weapons it's not too different (Kornet for example).



> i am not best expert on this subject, but what side does the israelis favour most?



Israel favors none, we learned to stay out of Arab civil wars after the Lebanese one (hopefully). Our interest lie in preventing shipments of advanced weapons to Hezballah.



> i think you need to stop always meddling in others affairs, you are like the communist chinese in some ways, like blocking taiwan entry to international organizations, israel with palestine, but more open.



You are quite misinformed. How many missiles were launched by Taiwan into China in the last few years?
Does Taiwanese leaders call for the destruction of China? Do they state in their manifest that they will keep the fight till the destruction of the "Chinese entity"? Nor does Taiwan have many allies, who are quite strong together, who previously waged wars on the intent of (paraphrasing their leaders' words) "destroying Israel, pushing their people into the sea and smashing their heads against rocks"
before the Six day war:


> The Iraqi Prime Minister predicted that "there will be practically no Jewish survivors".


Nasser:


> Our path to Palestine will not be covered with a red carpet or with yellow sand. Our path to Palestine will be covered with blood





> Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, history and religion.
> - Haj Amin al-Husseini, Mufti of Jerusalem





> I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre or the Crusader wars.
> - Azzam Pasha, Secretary-General of the Arab League
> (Akhbar al-Yom, Egypt, October 11, 1947





> Strike the enemys settlements, turn them into dust, pave the Arab roads with the skulls of Jews.
> - Hafez Assad






> The operation of liberation is not merely removing an imperialistic base, but what is more important: the extermination of a society; not only is military defeat the aim in the Palestinian war of liberation, but the liquidation of the Zionist character of the occupied land, whether in manpower or in society.
> - Fatah statement



notice they aren't talking just about the West Bank but the whole of Israel?


> The partition of Palestine in 1947 and the establishment of the State of Israel are entirely illegal, regardless of the passage of time (Article 19); The Balfour Declaration, the Mandate for Palestine and everything that has been based upon them, are deemed null and void. (Article 20);  the liberation of Palestine will destroy the Zionist and imperialist presence (Article 22).
> - PLO Covenant



and now to something more recent (most of the others are from the early wars):



> Now more than ever I tell you  we will never recognize Israel... We will form the Palestinian state on all of Palestines territories and the sun of liberty will burn the Zionists.
> - Mahmoud al-Zahar, Hamas leader in Gaza
> (UPI, May 14, 2008)



And that's ignoring the religious and historical aspects completely, many of the Jewish most holly historical places lie in Judea and Samaria (West Bank) cities like Hevron and Jericho were historical Jewish cities (so was Gaza city btw).

They want peace, but no Israel left is their condition...


----------



## mohsen

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov: Moscow has data that Israel's airstrikes on Syrian territory in early May targeted Syria's defense facilities.

Russia has data that Israel targeted Syrian defense facilities in May - Lavrov : The Voice of Russia
--------------------
this is in response to Israelis allegations about targeting Iranian missiles destined for Hezbollah.


----------



## bala

Aslan said:


> I will be the first to admit that you guys are technologically more sound, militarily more skill full when it comes to many a countries around the world. But its better to not push the ones you can to the point of desperation. Because when one has nothing else to lose that is the point when they really dont care anymore.



Skillfull and technologically sound?

I smell your a rat here.

They got their a$$e$ whooped by Hezbollah in 2006. 

Dont think I need to say more. 



500 said:


> We have no intention to intervene into Syrian civil war, only prevent weapon smuggling to Hezbollah.



It is funny how you can always seem to "justify" all your actions. 

I am getting tired with the "smuggling of weapons" excuse. It has always been that and has been exploited.

You killed dozens of Turks 3 years ago who were supplying nothing but aid.

You invaded in 2006. 

Now you wish to air strike Syria and bomb it, whilst your offspring the US provides weapons to the rebels in Syria.

Israhell is the only terror state in the world, not just in the Middle East. 

The sooner it is wiped off, the better it will be for everyone.


----------



## Burger Boy

Controlled Pair said:


> Now with gas contracts up for grabs in Israel, the Russians will want to be friendlier to Israelis.



Not really related, but I've always wondered how Israel gets its oil/gas from Azerbaijan when Azerbaijan is a landlocked countries and many hostile countries to Israel between it.


----------



## Wholegrain

Shazhina said:


> i think you need to stop always meddling in others affairs, you are like the communist chinese in some ways, like blocking taiwan entry to international organizations, israel with palestine, but more open.
> 
> i am not best expert on this subject, but what side does the israelis favour most?



Nothing says trolling more than the offensive username, you think we can't read Chinese?

I have relatives in both China and Taiwan, and so does everyone else there (including you). But only a DPP member can admit that they are something that they hate.

Edit: banned member, nvm


----------



## Aslan

bala said:


> Skillfull and technologically sound?
> 
> I smell your a rat here.
> 
> They got their a$$e$ whooped by Hezbollah in 2006.
> 
> Dont think I need to say more.
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how you can always seem to "justify" all your actions.
> 
> I am getting tired with the "smuggling of weapons" excuse. It has always been that and has been exploited.
> 
> You killed dozens of Turks 3 years ago who were supplying nothing but aid.
> 
> You invaded in 2006.
> 
> Now you wish to air strike Syria and bomb it, whilst your offspring the US provides weapons to the rebels in Syria.
> 
> Israhell is the only terror state in the world, not just in the Middle East.
> 
> The sooner it is wiped off, the better it will be for everyone.



Get your nose checked sir/madam. I stated nothing but the truth. You know when it is possible to defeat your enemy, is when you accept his strengths. I accept the reality that the Israelis are technically more sound then us, and they put efforts in it to make themselves better. Where is the rat in it. Do read what someone has written.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

bala said:


> It is funny how you can always seem to "justify" all your actions.


We dont need to justify our actions. No one gives a damn what you think.

We will keep bombing Hezbollah supplies, whether you like it or not. Suck it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> We dont need to justify our actions. No one gives a damn what you think.
> 
> We will keep bombing Hezbollah supplies, whether you like it or not. Suck it up.



No you won't , Syria has s-300 now , seems like your memory is as short as your Zionist skull


----------



## 500

BeyondHeretic said:


> No you won't , Syria has s-300 now , seems like your memory is as short as your Zionist skull


Syria has Pantsyrs and Buks too, it did not help them much.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> Syria has Pantsyrs and Buks too, it did not help them much.



well I know , Israel bombs for PR , and on orders from America , whatever it was it wasn't important to Hezbollah , neither to iran , cause people were killed and no jews were killed in retaliation unlike the jews who were fried in Bulgaria ^^



500 said:


> Syria has Pantsyrs and Buks too, it did not help them much.



Pantsir and buk are short ranged , but s-300s are long range and more formidable , there 's a reason why Benjamin netanyahoo goes to kremlin everytime Russia wants to give them to one of her clients ;
So Syria can actually shoot down planes inside Israel when they're in high altitude now that Israel has bombed them TWICE , and Israel won't show force this time cause if they do Syrians will gas them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

First of all S-300 cant destroy targets beyond horizon, thats only 25-30 km for low flying aircraft.

Secondly S-300 is a huge system that can be easily detected by satellites and ELINT. Then it can be destroyed with Delilah missiles.

Only thing that Israel wants to avoid is hitting Russian personal around.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Self-ropelled Buk and Pantsir BS:













And S-300:







And the typical Israeli bomber :


----------



## MooshMoosh

500 said:


> We will keep bombing Hezbollah supplies, whether you like it or not. Suck it up.


What is Hezbollah militant gonna do to Israel? What is the point of bombing it when they know they are losing their men in Syria and won't get hold of South Lebanon in the future?
Not sure if I want to believe what media says about Israel's bomb those weapons because of Hezbollat's or FSA commander when he said "Israel bombed just before large numbers of defectors were about to bring anti air systems and weapons, simple, Assad left Golan to them for 40 years they don't want those weapons in our hand" hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> First of all S-300 cant destroy targets beyond horizon, thats only 25-30 km for low flying aircraft.
> 
> Secondly S-300 is a huge system that can be easily detected by satellites and ELINT. Then it can be destroyed with Delilah missiles.
> 
> Only thing that Israel wants to avoid is hitting Russian personal around.



It's range is apparently long enough to make Bibi go to kremlin 

Secondly , other systems you mentioned i'm sure only exist in moshe katsav's comic books  just like the jerisho missile family and Israel's myth of hydrogen bombs

Thirdly , how the hell do you know there are Russian personnel around , that so reminded me of the Cuban missile crisis   I thing every sensible person on this forum and beyond should realize how you're fantasizing , instead of thinking of what Israel really has which is nothing beyond galil and uzi


----------



## Controlled Pair

MooshMoosh said:


> What is Hezbollah militant gonna do to you? What is the point of bombing it when they know they are losing their men in Syria and won't get hold of South Lebanon in the future? Suicidal for them, I hope Israel can bomb all over their city. DO IT NOW, not Syria in SOUTH LEBANON.



Losing a few foot soldiers in Syria isn't enough to diminish their threat to Israel.

They are an Iranian army with tens of thousands of rockets aimed at Israel.

We are not like Egypt. We are a tiny country that can be covered by Hez rockets.

Their supply line has always been through Syria. What has changed is that Assad & Iran now want even more advanced weaponry in the hands of Hez. So we bomb the supply line.



BeyondHeretic said:


> It's range is apparently long enough to make Bibi go to kremlin



In case you hadn't noticed, Bibi travelled to China and Russia. Kerry travelled to Russia and soon to Israel.

Erdogan has just met Obama.

The British PM has just been to China and is meeting Obama again.

If you had a brain, you'd connect the dots.

Russia, China, Israel, US and Turkey all meeting within a few days of each other.

There's a political momentum gaining and a solution is being worked on by the important powers (note Iran is not involved )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, Bibi travelled to China and Russia. Kerry travelled to Russia and soon to Israel.
> 
> Erdogan has just met Obama.
> 
> The British PM has just been to China and is meeting Obama again.
> 
> If you had a brain, you'd connect the dots.
> 
> Russia, China, Israel, US and Turkey all meeting within a few days of each other.
> 
> There's a political momentum gaining and a solution is being worked on by the important powers (note Iran is not involved )



Kerry went to Israel to meet tzipi livni 

And did you know the British FM went to Sumalia  that might be an interesting fact for You


----------



## Controlled Pair

BeyondHeretic said:


> Kerry went to Israel to meet tzipi livni
> 
> And did you know the British FM went to Sumalia  that might be an interesting fact for You



No one is talking to Iran .

No one cares what they have to say. The only time we mention your country's name, is when we're talking about which new sanctions to strangle your economy with 

Even though you're deeply involved with killing thousands in Syria, no one wants to talk to you about solutions. The civilised nations will impose solutions on you.

That's what happens when you're a pariah, bro


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Controlled Pair said:


> No one is talking to Iran .
> 
> No one cares what they have to say. The only time we mention your country's name, is when we're talking about which new sanctions to strangle your economy with
> 
> Even though you're deeply involved with killing thousands in Syria, no one wants to talk to you about solutions. The civilised nations will impose solutions on you.
> 
> That's what happens when you're a pariah, bro



Let me tell you , I like that fact


----------



## 500

BeyondHeretic said:


> It's range is apparently long enough to make Bibi go to kremlin
> 
> Secondly , other systems you mentioned i'm sure only exist in moshe katsav's comic books  just like the jerisho missile family and Israel's myth of hydrogen bombs
> 
> Thirdly , how the hell do you know there are Russian personnel around , that so reminded me of the Cuban missile crisis   I thing every sensible person on this forum and beyond should realize how you're fantasizing , instead of thinking of what Israel really has which is nothing beyond galil and uzi


Israel vaporized massive Russian built Syrian air defences in 1982 together with 80 Syrian jets.
Israel bombed Syria in 2003, 2007, 2013 (3 times) without any loses.
All Syria can do in return is kill own people.

I understand the reason of your jealousy:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> I understand the reason of your jealousy:



haha , that jew's a$$ isn't the reason of my jealousy 

btw is that tom cruise of Israel ? his a$$ says so


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> Syria has Pantsyrs and Buks too, it did not help them much.



Because the IDF was smart enough to lunch their high range missiles from the Israeli/Libanese border out of the range of these two systems...The Turkish F16 wasn't that lucky. The S300 is a different kind of beast...


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> First of all S-300 cant destroy targets beyond horizon, thats only 25-30 km for low flying aircraft.


They can...



> Secondly S-300 is a huge system that can be easily detected by satellites and ELINT. Then it can be destroyed with Delilah missiles.


they are mobile



> Only thing that Israel wants to* avoid* is hitting Russian personal around.


In the beginning they will be manned by Russian personnel, until Syrians crew are formed.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Controlled Pair said:


> No one is talking to Iran .
> 
> No one cares what they have to say. The only time we mention your country's name, is when we're talking about which new sanctions to strangle your economy with
> 
> Even though you're deeply involved with killing thousands in Syria, no one wants to talk to you about solutions. The civilised nations will impose solutions on you.
> 
> That's what happens when you're a pariah, bro


maybe this is true and maybe the solution wont be what you wish for dont expect russia and china to sell syria



Ceylal said:


> In the beginning they will be manned by Russian personnel, until Syrians crew are formed.


 just like old times


----------



## T-123456

Burger Boy said:


> Not really related, but I've always wondered how Israel gets its oil/gas from Azerbaijan when Azerbaijan is a landlocked countries and many hostile countries to Israel between it.


Through Turkey,Baku-Tiblisi-Ceylan pipeline,but they have their own now so theydont need it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

MooshMoosh said:


> What is Hezbollah militant gonna do to Israel? What is the point of bombing it when they know they are losing their men in Syria and won't get hold of South Lebanon in the future?
> Not sure if I want to believe what media says about Israel's bomb those weapons because of Hezbollat's or FSA commander when he said "*Israel bombed just before large numbers of defectors were about to bring anti air systems and weapons, simple, Assad left Golan to them for 40 years they don't want those weapons in our hand*" hmm
> where did you come up with this crap...Let off the hashich...!


----------



## Ceylal

Controlled Pair said:


> Losing a few foot soldiers in Syria isn't enough to diminish their threat to Israel.
> 
> They are an Iranian army with tens of thousands of rockets aimed at Israel.
> 
> We are not like Egypt. We are a tiny country that can be covered by Hez rockets.
> 
> Their supply line has always been through Syria. What has changed is that Assad & Iran now want even more advanced weaponry in the hands of Hez. So we bomb the supply line.
> 
> 
> 
> In case you hadn't noticed, Bibi travelled to China and Russia. Kerry travelled to Russia and soon to Israel.
> 
> Erdogan has just met Obama.
> 
> The British PM has just been to China and is meeting Obama again.
> 
> If you had a brain, you'd connect the dots.
> 
> Russia, China, Israel, US and Turkey all meeting within a few days of each other.
> 
> There's a political momentum gaining and a solution is being worked on by the important powers (*note Iran is not involved *)



What you posted is correct, but one item...Iran, as a major country in the area, will be indirectly involved in any political solution as Israel will to. Iran might not seat with them a the table, but its voice will be heard thru the UN representative Lakhdhar Btrahimi..That's the way it works , friend.


----------



## Controlled Pair

Ceylal said:


> What you posted is correct, but one item...Iran, as a major country in the area, will be indirectly involved in any political solution as Israel will to. Iran might not seat with them a the table, but its voice will be heard thru the UN representative Lakhdhar Btrahimi..That's the way it works , friend.



And that is exactly the slap on the face.

Iran is a major country in the region - but a major country because of its bad intentions and interference in nations. It is not a major country in any other way.

And although we all know Iran is heavily involved in this conflict, they are not invited to speak. We might hear some of their representatives through various channels - but they are not invited to sit with the grown up countries.

And this is the clearest indication that Iran is no longer part of the community.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Pantsir is a short range system that can protect only a relatively small area, and it is used to protect high value targets.

Typically Pantsir would be used in conjunction with S-300, for protecting the S-300 system itself.


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> They can...


They cant.  S-300 has semi-active homing system.



> they are mobile


Its not easy to relocate such a huge system and Delilah is especially designed to hit mobile targets. It wont escape from it.

Future Weapons Israel special part 6 - Delilah missile - YouTube



> In the beginning they will be manned by Russian personnel, until Syrians crew are formed.


Israel told Russians to stay away. But we killed Russian AD crews before.



Rig Vedic said:


> Pantsir is a short range system that can protect only a relatively small area, and it is used to protect high value targets.
> 
> Typically Pantsir would be used in conjunction with S-300, for protecting the S-300 system itself.


Pantsir has 20 km range, that means that even 1 Pantsir is enough to protect the entire Damascus with its suburbs. Syria got 36 Pantsirs! They are enough to cover Damascus with suburbs 36 times.

In addition Syria has 20 Buk M2 with range of 42 km. 4 such systems enough to cove almost the entire Lebanon and Damascus area. 20 Buks can cover Lebanon 5 times together with Damascus.

Both systems suppose to dstroy not only planes, but also missiles and bombs fired by them. 

In addition Syria has S-200 launchers that can hit targets over all Syria Lebanon and almost all Israel.

It has huge number of Kvadrats and modernized S-125.

It has MiG-29 fighters.

But Syrian AD *did not even react* when Israel bombed Damascus suburbs it 3 times. Just couple kms from Assad's palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Damascus internationa airport. Before and after Israeli strike:












Iranian cargo bye bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rig Vedic

500 said:


> Pantsir has 20 km range, that means that even 1 Pantsir is enough to protect the entire Damascus with its suburbs. Syria got 36 Pantsirs! They are enough to cover Damascus with suburbs 36 times.
> 
> In addition Syria has 20 Buk M2 with range of 42 km. 4 such systems enough to cove almost the entire Lebanon and Damascus area. 20 Buks can cover Lebanon 5 times together with Damascus.
> 
> Both systems suppose to dstroy not only planes, but also missiles and bombs fired by them.
> 
> In addition Syria has S-200 launchers that can hit targets over all Syria Lebanon and almost all Israel.
> 
> It has huge number of Kvadrats and modernized S-125.
> 
> It has MiG-29 fighters.
> 
> But Syrian AD *did not even react* when Israel bombed Damascus suburbs it 3 times. Just couple kms from Assad's palace.



Interesting ... As per Pantsir specs it can detect a target with Radar cross section of 1 cm sq, so it should definitely be able to detect Delilah. 

I wonder whether the Pantsir systems are deployed at all? 

Syria's lack of reaction is puzzling.

Maybe Israel has a way to hack into the radar computers?!


----------



## 500

Rig Vedic said:


> Interesting ... As per Pantsir specs it can detect a target with Radar cross section of 1 cm sq, so it should definitely be able to detect Delilah.
> 
> I wonder whether the Pantsir systems are deployed at all?
> 
> Syria's lack of reaction is puzzling.
> 
> Maybe Israel has a way to hack into the radar computers?!


Firing range demonstrations and real combat situation are very different things.

Here Syrians demonstrate their new goodies Igla, Pechora-2M. Patsyr, Buk M2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7U56BOfv7Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Solomon

500 said:


> Firing range demonstrations and real combat situation are very different things.
> 
> Here Syrians demonstrate their new goodies Igla, Pechora-2M. Patsyr, Buk M2:



My guess is that their defense systems were told deliberately to stand down. Of course Assad wouldn't want to go on a war with Israel at a time when his own regime is in doldrums.


----------



## 500

King Solomon said:


> My guess is that their defense systems were told deliberately to stand down. Of course Assad wouldn't want to go on a war with Israel at a time when his own regime is in doldrums.


Why stand down when targets near presidential palace are attacked? Why situation today should be different from 1982?

Operation Mole Cricket 19 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Israel told Russians to stay away. But we killed Russian AD crews before.
> 
> 
> Pantsir has 20 km range, that means that even 1 Pantsir is enough to protect the entire Damascus with its suburbs. Syria got 36 Pantsirs! They are enough to cover Damascus with suburbs 36 times.
> 
> In addition Syria has 20 Buk M2 with range of 42 km. 4 such systems enough to cove almost the entire Lebanon and Damascus area. 20 Buks can cover Lebanon 5 times together with Damascus.
> 
> Both systems suppose to dstroy not only planes, but also missiles and bombs fired by them.
> 
> In addition Syria has S-200 launchers that can hit targets over all Syria Lebanon and almost all Israel.
> 
> It has huge number of Kvadrats and modernized S-125.
> 
> It has MiG-29 fighters.
> 
> But Syrian AD *did not even react* when Israel bombed Damascus suburbs it 3 times. Just couple kms from Assad's palace.



My analysis, it's not only the range 500, but also the altitudes. The raid was carried out from great distance and low altitude behind Lebanon mountains, so radars don't detect them, even Syrian media thought it was a missile attack, the raid was just like this one:






Cruise missiles were used. An another factor, is that there were many defections among Syrian troops which created a serious gap in it's Air Defense System, as you know, training and recruiting new crews need time which weren't available with such harsh situation as well as capturing air defence and radar bases which created gaps in Syrian air space,. Just my analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Another thing @500, it was a surprise attack, let's say for argument sake, can Israel prevent a Saudi Europhiter surprise attack using Black Shaheen missiles from a distance of 250km on low altitudes? I doubt that.


----------



## Rig Vedic

500 said:


> Why stand down when targets near presidential palace are attacked? Why situation today should be different from 1982?
> 
> Operation Mole Cricket 19 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



One difference between 1982 and 2013 is AESA radars, which are harder to detect and destroy with anti-radiation missiles. But I am not sure if the Syrians have them.


----------



## Rig Vedic

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My analysis, it's not only the range 500, but also the altitudes. The raid was carried out from great distance and low altitude behind Lebanon mountains, so radars don't detect them, even Syrian media thought it was a missile attack, the raid was just like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise missiles were used. An another factor, is that there were many defections among Syrian troops which created a serious gap in it's Air Defense System, as you know, training and recruiting new crews need time which weren't available with such harsh situation as well as capturing air defence and radar bases which created gaps in Syrian air space,. Just my analysis.



Good analysis, low flying missiles in mountainous terrain does make it hard for air defense radars. There is still a chance that incoming munitions could be intercepted by a modern anti-aircraft-artillery system.

Ultimately there is a limit on how impregnable defenses can be, so some nations may also try to use a strategy of deterrence.


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My analysis, it's not only the range 500, but also the altitudes. The raid was carried out from great distance and low altitude behind Lebanon mountains, so radars don't detect them, even Syrian media thought it was a missile attack, the raid was just like this one:


You cant hide behind Lebanon mountains because Syria is located higher than Lebanon.



> Cruise missiles were used.


No, bombs were used. Lebanese reported mocking attacks of Israeli jets. Now we know that these were real attacks of Syrians. Some Syrians also saw Israeli jets.



> An another factor, is that there were many defections among Syrian troops which created a serious gap in it's Air Defense System


No, there is no any gap there. Damascus air defence is based on SA-6 which overlap each other many many times. All are still active. In addition were added dozens of Pantsir and Buk batteries.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Another thing @500, it was a surprise attack, let's say for argument sake, can Israel prevent a Saudi Europhiter surprise attack using Black Shaheen missiles from a distance of 250km on low altitudes? I doubt that.


It was not really a surprise. In war time chances to approach Israeli objects from 250 km are little.



Rig Vedic said:


> One difference between 1982 and 2013 is AESA radars, which are harder to detect and destroy with anti-radiation missiles. But I am not sure if the Syrians have them.


Modern missiles, UAV's, recon is way ahead of 1982.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Death to Israel


----------



## Shazhina

Wholegrain said:


> Nothing says trolling more than the offensive username, you think we can't read Chinese?
> 
> I have relatives in both China and Taiwan, and so does everyone else there (including you). But only a DPP member can admit that they are something that they hate.
> 
> Edit: banned member, nvm



in case you are new in USA, my friend, most taiwanese-americans are in fact very strong DPP, with few exceptions like those on this forum, those who are not are usually NEUTRAL in politics affairs.


----------



## Archdemon

BeyondHeretic said:


> Death to Israel



Classy, you forgot allah akbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Archdemon said:


> Classy, you forgot allah akbar.



Do you think it's an appropriate way to respond to him in such a way? 

He can shout and yell to his last breath ,Israel isn't going anywhere and will exist wether he likes it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bala

Aslan said:


> Get your nose checked sir/madam. I stated nothing but the truth. You know when it is possible to defeat your enemy, is when you accept his strengths. I accept the reality that the Israelis are technically more sound then us, and they put efforts in it to make themselves better. Where is the rat in it. Do read what someone has written.





Nose? Son its a figure of speech.

Stated nothing but the truth? I think I am right when I say you're an undercover Zionist, or an accompice that the Zionist may have bought and brainwashed.

I think you need to get your HEAD tested since you dont seem to accept that Israhell got pounded in 2006 by Hezbollah.

Now it wishes to attack Iran but it cant do so hence it begs US to help and intervene Iran. 

If it was "stronger" and if that is the "truth" then they wont be begging for the US to attack.

They only good at attacking broken countries such as Syria.



500 said:


> We dont need to justify our actions. No one gives a damn what you think.
> 
> We will keep bombing Hezbollah supplies, whether you like it or not. Suck it up.



You're right, you dont as long as the US can support you. And they will only support you until they are stable themselves. It wont be for much longer.

Your response says I am right hence you getting all mouthy - common sign of someone who is guilty.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22578673

Once again the US has you doing some dirty work this time, getting you to bomb. See I was all right once again as they do want to intervene - hence they are not happy with Russia supplying the Govt with arms.

Sooner the Zionist regime is wiped off along with the US the better for all.


----------



## Solomon2




----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> But Syrian AD *did not even react* when Israel bombed Damascus suburbs *it 3 times*. Just couple kms from Assad's palace.



Because you had help from the US navy offshore that jammed and overwhelmed their outdated System. They have received 4 S300 systems that are manned by Russians...Here what is in the picture that IDF will have to face...






The read area is covered by the costal defence system Bastion P or yakhont, Add to the foray the S300 and the Pantsir System..


----------



## Ceylal

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Another thing @500, it was a surprise attack, let's say for argument sake, can Israel prevent a *Saudi Europhiter* surprise attack using Black Shaheen missiles from a distance of 250km on low altitudes? I doubt that.




The Joke of the month!


----------



## 500

Ceylal said:


> Because you had help from the US navy offshore that jammed and overwhelmed their outdated System. They have received 4 S300 systems that are manned by Russians...Here what is in the picture that IDF will have to face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The read area is covered by the costal defence system Bastion P or yakhont, Add to the foray the S300 and the Pantsir System..


In order to hit targets beyond the horizon Bastion needs real time intelligence, something that Syrians lack.

Delilah range > S-300 range. So it will take only several Delilah missiles to take out 1 billion S-300 systems


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> In order to hit targets beyond the horizon Bastion needs real time intelligence, something that Syrians lack.
> 
> Delilah range > S-300 range. So it will take only several Delilah missiles to take out 1 billion S-300 systems



Lol are S-300 is interceptor missile used to target missiles and aircrafts while Delilah is a Standoff missile..


----------



## Arabian Legend

500 said:


> In war time chances to approach Israeli objects from 250 km are little.



LOL and why is that? Saudi Air force can raid Israel from Tabuk air base(your nightmare).........you are not aware of the distance in b/t are you?


----------



## Aslan

bala said:


> Nose? Son its a figure of speech.
> 
> Stated nothing but the truth? I think I am right when I say you're an undercover Zionist, or an accompice that the Zionist may have bought and brainwashed.
> 
> I think you need to get your HEAD tested since you dont seem to accept that Israhell got pounded in 2006 by Hezbollah.
> 
> Now it wishes to attack Iran but it cant do so hence it begs US to help and intervene Iran.
> 
> If it was "stronger" and if that is the "truth" then they wont be begging for the US to attack.
> 
> They only good at attacking broken countries such as Syria.



And I was wrong when I said you need to get your nose checked, in reality you need to make sure your brains are not leaking out of your butt. Now on the second part, I am not some ristay darr of yours so talk to me properly, acting like a 5 year old will really not help you at all. 


If you end up in a fight against a big block, that can knock your a$$ out in one punch. What would you rather do. Go on charging at him like a retard that you are, or work your plan out keeping his strengths in mind. Well I am sure this is too hard a question for you to answer. So leave it. 

Now take a deep breath or 2, wash your face, have a cup of coffee, and read my original comments again. And if you read them properly you will see, that I was actually telling @500 that their policies are nothing but counterproductive. But that too was too hard for you to understand I am sure. Now no need to bless me with some more of your stupidity.

And on your point of Hezbs war with israel, read my signature you clown, and stop making assumptions about others because your brain has a comprehension problem.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol are S-300 is interceptor missile used to target missiles and aircrafts while Delilah is a Standoff missile..



A Q? 

Isnt Dalilah some what similar to our cruise missiles, not all the way some what. So they are terrain hugging, dont that make it hard for the radars to pick them up.


----------



## 500

Arabian Legend said:


> LOL and why is that? Saudi Air force can raid Israel from Tabuk air base(your nightmare).........you are not aware of the distance in b/t are you?


No one in Israel considers Tabuk air base a as a threat.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol are S-300 is interceptor missile used to target missiles and aircrafts while Delilah is a Standoff missile..


So what? Delilah can destroy S-300 from safe distance.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arabian Legend said:


> LOL and why is that? Saudi Air force can raid Israel from Tabuk air base(your nightmare).........you are not aware of the distance in b/t are you?



just there is one single problem , your airplane go toward Israel and USA push a button and all their avionics go haywire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

JPost : &#8216;Time needed for Syria to master the S-300&#8217;


> *Syria would require a considerable period of time before it could master the S-300 air defense system, a defense analyst said Friday.*
> 
> The comments came soon after Russia said it remains committed to an arms deal with Syria to deliver the advanced platform.
> 
> If stationed in Syria, the S-300, which comes with advanced radars and covers a range of 200 kilometers, would pose a risk to Israel Air Force aircraft.
> 
> Yiftah Shapir, director of the military balance project at the Institute for National Security Studies in Tel Aviv, published a paper on the system in which he argued that &#8220;it is highly doubtful that the Syrian army, in its current situation, is able to invest the manpower and resources&#8221; to learn how to use the S-300.
> 
> Shapir also doubted that Syria can, at this time, set up the facilities to make the S-300 operational on its soil.
> 
> Those factors could prompt Assad to try and send the S-300 to a &#8220;safer place,&#8221; to Hezbollah&#8217;s custody in Lebanon, although this is unlikely to happen, Shapir said.
> 
> Hezbollah has the ability to send technicians to Russia to study the S-300, and store it in a safe location in Lebanon. However, Israel would almost certainly reject such a development, and take action.
> 
> A third option, that Russia will send its own crews to operate the S-300 on Syrian soil, is also unlikely, due to the dangers they would face from rebels and &#8220;a third party,&#8221; Shapir said.
> 
> Assad is seeking the air defenses now because of the recent air strikes in Syria &#8211; one in January and two this month &#8211; attributed by foreign media sources to Israel.
> 
> The strikes &#8220;demonstrated to Assad what his vulnerabilities are,&#8221; Shapir wrote.
> 
> &#8220;Assad, who is making gains in his internal struggle against the rebels, requires guarantees against foreign intervention,&#8221; he added.
> 
> The chances of a US, NATO, or Turkish intervention in Syria have recently grown, Shapir said. Possessing the S-300 will send out the message that Syria has far better air defenses than Libyan dictator Muammar Gadaffi did, and that Moscow is fully behind Damascus.
> 
> &#8220;At this stage, it is difficult to know whether Russia intends to proceed with the deal and sell the systems to Syria... or whether all of the maneuvers of recent weeks are empty... and aimed at demonstrating Russia&#8217;s determination to support Assad, while sending a message to Israel that there is a heavy price for its attacks in Syria,&#8221; Shapir said.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> No one in Israel considers Tabuk air base a as a threat.
> 
> 
> So what? Delilah can destroy S-300 from safe distance.



Delilah is a slow missile that take ages to reach its target and after detection there is ways to deal with it


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> Delilah is a slow missile that take ages to reach its target and after detection there is ways to deal with it


It has also very small RCS. And Syrian air defences proved 3 times at least in past months that they are unable to deal with such kind of targets.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aslan said:


> A Q?
> 
> Isnt Dalilah some what similar to our cruise missiles, not all the way some what. So they are terrain hugging, dont that make it hard for the radars to pick them up.



Nope.... Delilah is a stand off weapon like our H-2 and H-4 series...

Delilah:






H-4:




And the Air launched RAAD CM:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> It has also very small RCS. And Syrian air defences proved 3 times at least in past months that they are unable to deal with such kind of targets.



well , you believe also s300 radars won't be able to detect it ?


----------



## 500

JEskandari said:


> well , you believe also s300 radars won't be able to detect it ?


S-300 deals with planes and ballistic missiles. Its Buk and Pantsyr who are supposed to deal with missiles like Delilah. And they failed.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


> S-300 deals with planes and ballistic missiles. Its Buk and Pantsyr who are supposed to deal with missiles like Delilah. And they failed.



Stand off weapons can also be targetted by S-300.. Google it my friend..


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Stand off weapons can also be targetted by S-300.. Google it my friend..


As I said prime weapons against stand off weapons are Buk and Pantsyr. And both failed 3 times. I dont know what make u think hat S-300 will perform better. And even if S-300 shoots down some stand off weapons - its not a big deal, since S-300 missile costs more than Delilah.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Stand off weapons can also be targetted by S-300.. Google it my friend..


As I said prime weapons against stand off weapons are Buk and Pantsyr. And both failed 3 times. I dont know what make u think hat S-300 will perform better. And even if S-300 shoots down some stand off weapons - its not a big deal, since S-300 missile costs more than Delilah.


----------



## Hussein

Pantsyr is not really effective : it is cheap with old technologies and the radar ?
How is about the RCS of Delilah ?

Anyway do you know 500 when F-35 will be effective in Israel ?


----------



## Adir-M

*The solution*

1.*Rafael Popeye*: Air-to-surface missile can be Launch from aircraft or Dolphin class submarine (Popeye Turbo SLCM)

The "Popeye" standoff missile













The "Popeye" Turbo SLCM can be Launch from from Dolphin class submarine 






2.*Delilah missile* Cruise missile - 250 kilometres

It can be fired from aircraft,sea,or ground launcher











3.Israel can also use UAV like 





And alot of jamming software.

Greece helped Israel study S-300

http://www.radioislam.org/islam/english/jewishp/greece/greece_helped_israel.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Controlled Pair

Haaretz article about this today



> *What are the new missile systems that Russia is reportedly supplying to Syria?*
> 
> Two systems. One, the S-300, is an advanced version of the air-defense system originally designed in the Soviet Union in the 1970s and further developed in the 1990s. The S-300 has several advantages over the older Soviet-era anti-air batteries Syria already uses. First, the range of its radar and missiles allows it to hit targets at ranges of up to 200 kilometers. Second, the system uses different types of radar and command-and-control systems, which allow it to "engage" dozens of targets simultaneously. In addition, the system is fully mobile, carried on heavy road vehicles, making it harder to detect and destroy.
> 
> There were a number of reports in recent years regarding a possible delivery of S-300 batteries to both Syria and Iran, but the Russians responded to Israeli and American requests and froze the deal. Now they are speaking of "completing the deal" though they have yet to clarify when exactly they plan to ship the two batteries ordered to Syria.
> 
> The second system is the P-800 Yakhont, an anti-shipping cruise missile that entered Russian service about 13 years ago. The Yakhont is capable of flying at more than twice the speed of sound and delivering a 250 kg warhead against targets at sea at ranges of up to 300 kilometers.
> 
> In 2011, Russia already supplied Syria with two coastal-defense batteries, including 72 Yakhont missiles; now it is talking about supplying an advanced radar, which would greatly improve their accuracy.
> 
> *What will the new missile systems change in the region?*
> 
> The presence of these systems in Syria will make it more difficult (but not impossible) for Israel or any Western army to carry out air strikes on Syrian targets or to bombard or invade it by sea.
> 
> The S-300 will also threaten fighter jets using stand-off missiles (precision munitions that are launched at a distance of 40-50 kilometers from the target, enabling the fighter to evade most anti-aircraft systems) used by Israel, the United States and other air forces. The system also has a limited ability to hit ballistic missiles.
> 
> The Yakhont could limit the operations of Israeli and Western warships off the coast of Syria and make a sea-borne operation against it or Lebanon much more risky. The long range of the cruise missile could also threaten Israeli offshore rigs drilling in natural gas fields.
> 
> *Can Israel's military deal with these missiles?*
> 
> Maj.-Gen. (res.) Amos Yadlin, the former commander of the army's Military Intelligence said over the weekend that the Israel Air Force can deal with the S-300. There have been reports in the foreign press that Israeli pilots have trained against S-300 systems used by allies such as Cyprus, Greece and Azerbaijan, and developed evasion tactics. Israel carried out at least three major strikes against Syria in recent years and succeeded in breaching Syria's significant anti-aircraft defenses. If the S-300 is indeed added to these systems, it would make a future mission more difficult but not thwart it. (The possible supply of the S-300 to Iran would be more problematic as the IAF cannot send a large number of fighter and electronic-warfare planes to distant Iran as it can to neighboring Syria.)
> 
> At sea, the Israel Navy has greatly upgraded its missile defense capabilities since the 2006 Second Lebanon War, when a Chinese anti-shipping missile fired from the Lebanese coast by Iranian Revolutionary Guards hit INS Hanit. Among other innovations, Israeli missile boats are now equipped with the Barak8 anti-missile system. Yakhont would add a new threat to the naval battlefield but not one that would prevent Israeli ships from operating near the Syrian shore.
> 
> *What are the chances the missiles will actually be supplied to the Assad regime?*
> 
> Syria already has the Yakhont, which is most likely stationed around the port of Tartus on the Mediterranean coast. Since this is the heart of the relatively calm Alawite region, it is likely that the system is already fully operational and there are probably Russian technicians and officers there to advise Syrian forces on their use. The Russian presence, however, may limit the use of the missiles by the Syrians.
> 
> As for the S-300, the situation is murkier. Senior Russian officials have said in recent days that they plan to complete the deal, which was signed in 2007 and suspended in 2010. It is unclear though where the batteries will come from since the company manufacturing the S-300 announced last year it is shutting down the assembly line. Russia could supply Syria with used batteries from its own armed forces.
> 
> The critical issue is the capability of the Syrian army, which has been seriously degraded by two years of civil war and tens of thousands of defections  and even before the war, it lacked the resources to put an advanced system that includes three different kinds of radar to operational use in a relevant time frame. It is hard to see the Syrians carry out that type of technological mission in their current state. One possible solution would be supplying the S-300 with a team of Russian operators and "advisers" (which would also give the batteries an insurance of sorts from bombing), but it is highly unlikely that Russia would endanger its officers in the Syrian warzone.
> 
> *So why is there such a high level of concern over these missiles?*
> 
> Well, it isn't entirely clear why Israel has made such a fuss about them in recent days or whether Benjamin Netanyahu's rushed visit to President Vladimir Putin was justified, or even had much chance of success. (According to some reports, it was Putin who summoned Netanyahu to warn him over further strikes against Syria).
> 
> It is highly likely that a lot of what we have been hearing over the last few days has been spin serving various agendas. Netanyahu, like many others in the Israeli government and defense establishment, is extremely worried that jihadist rebels will take over Syria and that they, or Assad's allies Hezbollah, will obtain advanced and chemical weapons. Despite the massacre of Syrian citizens, some in Israel seem to prefer that the Assad regime hold on for as long as possible. The news of the missile supplies could strengthen Assad's hand by underscoring the fact that he is still receiving significant Russian backing.
> 
> The reported presence of advanced missiles in Syria will also boost the case of those in Washington who continue to oppose military intervention. They have argued for a while that Syria possesses much stronger air and sea defenses than the Gadhafi regime did in Libya, and that, therefore, an attack could be extremely costly. The recent strikes attributed to Israel have eroded this argument, but the appearance of the S-300 in the region could bolster them again.
> 
> Of course, those with the most to gain from the recent reports (besides the Assad regime naturally) are the Russians, who want to demonstrate to the West (and Israel) that they have not given up on Assad and that as far as they are concerned, a Western strike against him also would be an attack on Russia's interests.
> 
> *But why are the Russians still backing Assad?*
> 
> The reports on possible missile shipments are part of a wider move by Russia to show its support for Assad. This includes a large naval exercise in which 11 Russian warships have converged in recent days in the eastern Mediterranean, not far from Syria's shore. It is the Russian Navy's largest maneuver in the Mediterranean since the fall of the Soviet Union more than two decades ago.
> 
> The Russians have a clear interest in Assad's survival. He is the last secular head of state in the Arab world who isn't considered an ally of the U.S. administration or a supporter of radical Islamist movements that are also threatening Russia's eastern provinces. Assad is the last recognizable agent of Russian influence in the Middle East, and despite his closeness to the Iranian-Shia axis over the past decade, his current dire situation puts him at Moscow's mercy.
> 
> The Russian Navy has a long-term lease for use of Syria's Tartus port and is the only Russian military presence currently in the Mediterranean basin. Even if the regime in Damascus falls, an Alawite rump state would probably remain for a while along the coast, with Tartus at its heart. Both Assad and the Russians have a joint strategic interest in defending that bit of coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hussein said:


> Pantsyr is not really effective : it is cheap with old technologies and the radar ?


Pantsyr is new technology with new radar. Problem is that air defence can help air force, it cant act alone. Wile Syrian air force is almost non existent.



> How is about the RCS of Delilah ?


Tomahawks RCS is about 0.1 m2. Delilalh is much smaller, so it should be about 0.05m2.

You should add radar jamming and decoys like TALD/ITALD:






ADM-141 TALD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Anyway do you know 500 when F-35 will be effective in Israel ?


I guess in 2018 or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

500 said:


> S-300 deals with planes and ballistic missiles. Its Buk and Pantsyr who are supposed to deal with missiles like Delilah. And they failed.



How Dangerous is the S-300 Syria is About to Receive? - Defense Update - Military Technology & Defense News


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> LOL and why is that? *Saudi Air force can raid Israel* from Tabuk air base(your nightmare).........you are not aware of the distance in b/t are you?



A similar question was asked by djihadists and replied to by one of your cheikh...500 will get the kick out this one...


----------

